# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ταχύπλοα (High speed crafts - Fast ferries) > Ελληνικά Πλοία (Greek Ships) >  Αίολος Κέντερης Ι [Aeolos Kenteris Ι, NGV Liamone II, Αίολος Εξπρές]

## chrb

Τ θα γίνει με αυτά τα βαπόρια και τις άκρως ΜΗ-οικονομικές μηχανές τους; Θα ταξιδεύουν με 25 κόμβους ή θα καίνε σε αξία 2 φορές τα έσοδα;; Θα πουληθούν , θα αλλάξουν μηχανές;;

----------


## capten4

OI AIOLOI 1 KAI 2 DENTHA TAXIDEPSOUN GIA KALOKAIRI..THA PANE STO LAYRIO KAI MALLON EKEI THA TOYS TOPOTHETISEI O VENTOURIS TIS NEES MIXANES POU THELEI

----------


## KING MINOS

> THA PANE STO LAYRIO KAI MALLON EKEI THA TOYS TOPOTHETISEI O VENTOURIS TIS NEES MIXANES POU THELEI


*Ε Λ Ε Ο Σ ! ! !* Που το είδες ότι οι μηχανές θα αλλαχτούν στο Λαύριο; Μήπως χρειάζονται ναυπηγεία και δεξαμενές για μια τέτοια δουλειά; Είναι προφανές γιατί τα πλοία μεταφέρθηκαν στο Λαύριο.

----------


## andreas

Aυτό που θέλουν είναι βγάλουν τις Pielstick και να βάλουν MTU. Μέχρι εδώ όλα καλά!! Αυτό που θέλουν όμως τα παλικάρια είναι να τους τις βάλουν τα ναυπηγεία που κατασκεύασαν τα πλοία δωρεάν. Μάλλον ξέχασαν ότι οι εγγυήσεις έχουν λήξει και από δω και πέρα το κάθε τι κοστίζει. Πέραν αυτού για να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο τα πλοία θα πρέπει είτε να μεταφερθούν στη Γαλλία είτε να πάνε σε κάποια ναυπηγεία που να διαθέτουν τον απαραίτητο εξοπλισμό. Σε καμία περίπτωση στο Λαύριο. Ο φίλος KING MINOS ανέφερε ότι είναι προφανείς οι λόγοι και δεν έχει άδικο (λιμανιάτικα). Αλλιώς γιατί να πάνε να δέσουν μόνιμα σε ένα τόσο επικύνδινο λιμάνι που ο αέρας μπαίνει ζωντανός μέσα;

----------


## capten4

paides iremiste !! ego apla anefera oti tha pane layrio.oxi oti evnoei to layrio san limani gia allagi mixanon i otidipote allo ....ta ploia ekei poy tha pesoun den tha exoun provlima kairou....

----------


## chrb

> Aυτό που θέλουν είναι βγάλουν τις Pielstick και να βάλουν MTU. Μέχρι εδώ όλα καλά!! Αυτό που θέλουν όμως τα παλικάρια είναι να τους τις βάλουν τα ναυπηγεία που κατασκεύασαν τα πλοία δωρεάν. Μάλλον ξέχασαν ότι οι εγγυήσεις έχουν λήξει και από δω και πέρα το κάθε τι κοστίζει. Πέραν αυτού για να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο τα πλοία θα πρέπει είτε να μεταφερθούν στη Γαλλία είτε να πάνε σε κάποια ναυπηγεία που να διαθέτουν τον απαραίτητο εξοπλισμό. Σε καμία περίπτωση στο Λαύριο. Ο φίλος KING MINOS ανέφερε ότι είναι προφανείς οι λόγοι και δεν έχει άδικο (λιμανιάτικα). Αλλιώς γιατί να πάνε να δέσουν μόνιμα σε ένα τόσο επικύνδινο λιμάνι που ο αέρας μπαίνει ζωντανός μέσα;


Η εγγύηση δεν καλύπτει την επιθυμία αλλαγης μηχανών όταν είναι σε εξαιρετική κατάσταση έτσι και αλλιώς. Και να ίσχυε δηλαδή ακομα, θα πλήρωναν για να τις αλλάξουν.

----------


## andreas

Ε δεν είναι και στην καλύτερη κατάσταση...

----------


## chrb

To καράβι συνέχεια ακίνητο είναι-όσο και χάλια να ειναι δεν μπορούν να είναι σε χειρότερη κατάσταση από ένα πλοίο που δουλεύει συνέχεια.

----------


## cbhornet00

15/9/2006
*ΣΥΜΒΙΒΑΣΜΟΣ NEL LINES & SEMT PIELSTICK*
*15/09/2006**ΔΕΛΤΙΟ ΤΥΠΟΥ**ΣΥΜΒΙΒΑΣΜΟΣ NEL LINES & SEMT PIELSTICK*Σε συνέχεια των προηγούμενων γνωστοποιήσεων μας η NELLines ανακοινώνει με ικανοποίηση στο επενδυτικό κοινό ότι μετά σχεδόν από 1 χρόνο αντιδικίας στα γαλλικά δικαστήρια με την γαλλική εταιρεία SEMTPIELSTICK η οποία έχει κατασκευάσει τις προωστήριες μηχανές των υπερταχύπλοων πλοίων μας, πέτυχε ένα δίκαιο συμβιβασμό ο οποίος ικανοποιεί αμφότερες τις πλευρές με αμοιβαίο όφελος.  Οι βασικοί όροι της συμφωνίας αυτής προβλέπουν τα παρακάτω:
1.         Αποκατάσταση και αναβάθμιση των προωστήριων μηχανών των «ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ» και «ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΙΙ»,
2.         24 μήνη εγγύηση λειτουργίας των μηχανικών μερών και
3.         άμεση καταβολή στη NELLines του ποσού των € 10.000.000,00 (δέκα εκατομμυρίων ευρώ).
Μετά τον ανωτέρω συμβιβασμό και την υλοποίησή του, η NELLines θα έχει έτοιμα προς δρομολόγηση, πέρα από το «ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ» οι δύο (2) προωστήριες μηχανές του οποίου αντικαταστάθηκαν φέτος το καλοκαίρι και, από τις 29 Ιουλίου 2006, εξυπηρέτησε τη γραμμή Πειραιά-Πάρο-Νάξο-Σαντορίνη καθημερινά με συνέπεια και πολύ μεγάλη πληρότητα, και τα άλλα δύο υπερταχύπλοά της, ήτοι το «ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ» και το «ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΙΙ».
Έτσι, μετά την συμφωνία για την διαγραφή € 61.000.000 από τις γαλλικές τράπεζες το Μάιο, τελείωσε και το δεύτερο σκέλος της ίδιας υπόθεσης που αφορούσε στην τεχνολογική αποκατάσταση όλων των Γαλλικών ταχύπλοων μας.  Αυτό δίνει ένα αίσιο και οριστικό τέλος σε όλες τις εκκρεμότητες που αφορούσαν την ναυπήγηση και δανειοδότηση της NELLinesαπό την Γαλλία για τα 3 υπερταχύπλοα τύπου Corsaire.
Οι άμεσοι στόχοι της παρούσας διοίκησης, αν και εξαιρετικά δύσκολοι επετεύχθησαν και η NELLines εισέρχεται σε περίοδο ανάπτυξης εξετάζοντας νέες επενδύσεις στην Ελλάδα και στο εξωτερικό.
Ελπίζω ενα απο τα δυο να μπεί σε γραμμή για βόρεια Ελλάδα γιατί δεν πάει η κατάσταση με τα πλοία που υπάρχουν τώρα.

----------


## cortomaltese

AΙΟΛΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ στην Ανατολικη ακρη Περαματος (διπλα στις λαντζες), ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΙΙ Πειραια, στις 14 του μηνα εκανε μινι μεθορμηση και μπηκε στο γκαραζ το καινουργιο T FOIL που λογικα θα τοποθετηθει στον δεξαμενισμο του.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> AΙΟΛΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ στην Ανατολικη ακρη Περαματος (διπλα στις λαντζες), ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΙΙ Πειραια, στις 14 του μηνα εκανε μινι μεθορμηση και μπηκε στο γκαραζ το καινουργιο T FOIL που λογικα θα τοποθετηθει στον δεξαμενισμο του.


Φίλε Corte τι είναι το  T FOIL ?

----------


## cortomaltese

Το ΤFoil ειναι στην ουσια το stabilzer του ταχυπλοου αλλα δεν εχει σχεση στον σχεδιασμο και το σκοπο. Φαντασου ενα αναποδο κεφαλαιο Τ με την εδρα προς τα κατω και κολημενο στην γαστρα του βαποριου. Το λενε ετσι λογω του σχηματος του. Κανει διπλη δουλεια γιατι κυριως κοβει το slamming δηλαδη την καθετη ανυψωση και καταπτωση της πλωρης απο το κυμα, αυτο που δηλαδη ο επιβατης νοιωθει ως κοπανημα προς τα πανω και κατω. Επισης μειωνει τον διατοιχισμο (Rolling) αλλα οχι οπως ενα συμβατικο ζευγος πτερυγιων συμβατικου πλοιου. Ειναι υδραυλικης κινησης, και στους ΑΙΟΛΟΥΣ μαζι με τα δυο fins (κατι αναμεσα σε συμβατικα stabilizers και τιμονια ) και τα triming tabs (σαν πεδιλα πρυμα που ρυθμιζουν το κατσιμο της πρυμης ) δουλευουν πανω σε ενα Η/Υ το Ride Control System. Aυτο παιρνει ολες τις πληροφοριες της κινησης του σκαφους και σε συνδυασμο με αλλες παραμετρους που του εισαγει ο χειριστης τα δουλευει αυτοματα. Ο ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΙΙ για την ιστορια εχασε το T FOIL καπου εξω απο το γαιδουρονησι τον Ιουνιο του 2004 με πλοιαρχο τον Διαμαντη Παπαγεωργιου αλλα αυτο εγινε γιατι πριν λιγο καιρο και ενω εκεινος εκπαιδευε αλλον πλοιαρχο σε αλλο βαπορι καποιος μαλον το ζορισε στη Μυκονο και ηταν ετοιμο. Το TFOIL ειναι τοποθετημενο σχεδον κατω απο την γεφυρα και θελει τρομερη προσοχη στο φουνταρισμα, αν ερθει απο κατω και αγανταρει πανω του η καδενα, δεν θελει πολυ να την κανει οπως εδω....και δεν ειναι καθολου μα καθολου  φθηνο

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Σε ευχαριστώ φίλε Corte  :Wink:

----------


## Nh04

Ρε παιδιά ένα που δένει τώρα στον Πειραιά ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ 1  αυτό δεν είναι;

----------


## Giorgos_D

O Αίολος Κεντέρης πουλήθηκε και οι άλλοι δύο Αίολοι μετονομάστηκαν σε Αίολος Κεντέρης 1&2.

----------


## Nh04

To 2 που είναι;

----------


## rom

EINAI ΔΙΠΛΑ  ΣΤΟ  ΣΑΜΟΘΡΑΚΗ  ΤΗΣ  SAOS FERRIES. ΑΥΤΟ  ΕΙΝΑΙ  ΤΟ  ΠΑΛΙΟ ΑΙΟΛΟΣ  ΕXPRESS 2

----------


## Nh04

> EINAI ΔΙΠΛΑ ΣΤΟ ΣΑΜΟΘΡΑΚΗ ΤΗΣ SAOS FERRIES. ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΑΛΙΟ ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΕXPRESS 2


 
Σε ποια πύλη;

----------


## Paralia

Ανάμεσα στα πλοία της Χίου-Μυτιλήνης και του Blue Star 2

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Ξέρουμε πότε ξεκινάνε δρομολόγια ?

¶κουσα για τον ¶ιολο Κεντέρη που θα πηγαίνει Νάξο ότι θα έχει οικονομικότερο εισιτήριο απο τα Blue Star.

----------


## Paralia

Ξεκινάει τα δρομολόγια του την τελευταία Παρασκευή του Ιουνίου, και μέχρι τις αρχές του Ιουλίου η οικονομική θέση για Πάρο έχει 42 ευρώ και μετά 45. Συνεπώς δεν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο.

----------


## Nh04

> Ανάμεσα στα πλοία της Χίου-Μυτιλήνης και του Blue Star 2


 
Σημερα που πήγαμε δεξαμενή το είδα  :Very Happy:

----------


## delta pi

> Ξέρουμε πότε ξεκινάνε δρομολόγια ?
> 
> ¶κουσα για τον ¶ιολο Κεντέρη που θα πηγαίνει Νάξο ότι θα έχει οικονομικότερο εισιτήριο απο τα Blue Star.


Μα δεν είναι λίγο δύσκολο αφού είναι ταχύπλοο?Όπως και να το δούμε...

----------


## rom

Το Αίολος Κεντέρης 1 δεμένο στο λιμάνι του Ρεθύμνου

Την γραμμή Πειραιάς-Ρέθυμνο εγκαινίασε χθες το απόγευμα η ΝΕΛ με το ταχύπλοο επιβατηγό-οχηματαγωγό, Αίολος Κεντέρης Ι. Το πλοίο απέπλευσε από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά στις 17.30 και έφθασε στο Ρέθυμνο στις 22.30. Κατά την είσοδό του στο ρεθυμνιώτικο λιμάνι έτυχε μεγάλης υποδοχής από εκατοντάδες Ρεθυμνιώτες οι οποίοι είδαν την πόλη τους να έρχεται πολύ κοντά πλέον στν Πειραιά, μόλις μέσα σε πέντε ώρες. Βεγγαλικά φώτισαν τον ουρανό, ενώ παραδοσιακά συγκροτήματα έστησαν χορούς. Στην είσοδο του πλοίου, κοπέλες ντυμένες με την παραδοσιακή στολή κερνούσαν τον κόσμο που έμπαινε για να επισκεφθεί το πλοίο, ρακί και παξιμάδια. Μάλιστα κάποιοι μονολογούσαν: Μας έλεγαν ότι σε λίγα χρόνια θα μπεί ταχύπλοο και το Ρέθυμνο θα είναι πιο κοντά στον Πειραιά και δεν τους πιστεύαμε. Κοίτα πως περνάει ο καιρός.
Σήμερα, από τις 11 το πρωϊ , το Αίολος Κεντέρης Ι είναι ανοιχτό για να το επισκεφθεί ο κόσμος και να το δει από κοντά, να ξεναγηθεί στους χώρους του και να λύσει κάθε του απορία, υπό τους ήχους κρητικής μουσικής. Επικεφαλής από τη ΝΕΛ είναι ο οικονομικός διευθυντής της, Αθανάσιος Λιάγκος και η διευθύντρια μάρκετινγκ και δημοσίων σχέσεων Θεοδώρα Ρήγα. Εμείς θα καταγράψουμε τα πάντα και από Δευτέρα που θα επιστρέψουμε θα σας έχουμε πλούσιο φωτο-ρεπορτάζ. Τώρα ήρθε η ώρα να πάμε για τσικουδιές. Καλό Σαββατοκύριακο.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Το Αίολος Κεντέρης 1 δεμένο στο λιμάνι του Ρεθύμνου
> 
> Την γραμμή Πειραιάς-Ρέθυμνο εγκαινίασε χθες το απόγευμα η ΝΕΛ με το ταχύπλοο επιβατηγό-οχηματαγωγό, Αίολος Κεντέρης Ι. Το πλοίο απέπλευσε από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά στις 17.30 και έφθασε στο Ρέθυμνο στις 22.30. Κατά την είσοδό του στο ρεθυμνιώτικο λιμάνι έτυχε μεγάλης υποδοχής από εκατοντάδες Ρεθυμνιώτες οι οποίοι είδαν την πόλη τους να έρχεται πολύ κοντά πλέον στν Πειραιά, μόλις μέσα σε πέντε ώρες. Βεγγαλικά φώτισαν τον ουρανό, ενώ παραδοσιακά συγκροτήματα έστησαν χορούς. Στην είσοδο του πλοίου, κοπέλες ντυμένες με την παραδοσιακή στολή κερνούσαν τον κόσμο που έμπαινε για να επισκεφθεί το πλοίο, ρακί και παξιμάδια. Μάλιστα κάποιοι μονολογούσαν: Μας έλεγαν ότι σε λίγα χρόνια θα μπεί ταχύπλοο και το Ρέθυμνο θα είναι πιο κοντά στον Πειραιά και δεν τους πιστεύαμε. Κοίτα πως περνάει ο καιρός.
> Σήμερα, από τις 11 το πρωϊ , το Αίολος Κεντέρης Ι είναι ανοιχτό για να το επισκεφθεί ο κόσμος και να το δει από κοντά, να ξεναγηθεί στους χώρους του και να λύσει κάθε του απορία, υπό τους ήχους κρητικής μουσικής. Επικεφαλής από τη ΝΕΛ είναι ο οικονομικός διευθυντής της, Αθανάσιος Λιάγκος και η διευθύντρια μάρκετινγκ και δημοσίων σχέσεων Θεοδώρα Ρήγα. Εμείς θα καταγράψουμε τα πάντα και από Δευτέρα που θα επιστρέψουμε θα σας έχουμε πλούσιο φωτο-ρεπορτάζ. Τώρα ήρθε η ώρα να πάμε για τσικουδιές. Καλό Σαββατοκύριακο.


 
Σε ευχαριστούμε φίλε για την ενημέρωση

----------


## delta pi

> Το Αίολος Κεντέρης 1 δεμένο στο λιμάνι του Ρεθύμνου
> 
> Την γραμμή Πειραιάς-Ρέθυμνο εγκαινίασε χθες το απόγευμα η ΝΕΛ με το ταχύπλοο επιβατηγό-οχηματαγωγό, Αίολος Κεντέρης Ι. Το πλοίο απέπλευσε από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά στις 17.30 και έφθασε στο Ρέθυμνο στις 22.30. Κατά την είσοδό του στο ρεθυμνιώτικο λιμάνι έτυχε μεγάλης υποδοχής από εκατοντάδες Ρεθυμνιώτες οι οποίοι είδαν την πόλη τους να έρχεται πολύ κοντά πλέον στν Πειραιά, μόλις μέσα σε πέντε ώρες. Βεγγαλικά φώτισαν τον ουρανό, ενώ παραδοσιακά συγκροτήματα έστησαν χορούς. Στην είσοδο του πλοίου, κοπέλες ντυμένες με την παραδοσιακή στολή κερνούσαν τον κόσμο που έμπαινε για να επισκεφθεί το πλοίο, ρακί και παξιμάδια. Μάλιστα κάποιοι μονολογούσαν: Μας έλεγαν ότι σε λίγα χρόνια θα μπεί ταχύπλοο και το Ρέθυμνο θα είναι πιο κοντά στον Πειραιά και δεν τους πιστεύαμε. Κοίτα πως περνάει ο καιρός.
> Σήμερα, από τις 11 το πρωϊ , το Αίολος Κεντέρης Ι είναι ανοιχτό για να το επισκεφθεί ο κόσμος και να το δει από κοντά, να ξεναγηθεί στους χώρους του και να λύσει κάθε του απορία, υπό τους ήχους κρητικής μουσικής. Επικεφαλής από τη ΝΕΛ είναι ο οικονομικός διευθυντής της, Αθανάσιος Λιάγκος και η διευθύντρια μάρκετινγκ και δημοσίων σχέσεων Θεοδώρα Ρήγα. Εμείς θα καταγράψουμε τα πάντα και από Δευτέρα που θα επιστρέψουμε θα σας έχουμε πλούσιο φωτο-ρεπορτάζ. Τώρα ήρθε η ώρα να πάμε για τσικουδιές. Καλό Σαββατοκύριακο.


\

Συγνώμη το Αίολος θα δρομολογηθεί στο Ρέθυμνο για όλο τον χρόνο?

----------


## Giorgos_D

Μήπως θα πρέπει όλα τα παραπάνω που αφορούν το πρωην "ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ" να μεταφερθούν σε ένα άλλο θέμα για να μη γίνεται με τον παλαι ποτέ και αξέχαστο κυρίαρχο των θαλασσών "ΑΙΟΛΟ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗ" που μας άφησε για άλλες θάλασσες? ;-)

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Σωστή η παρατήρηση σου  :Wink:

----------


## parianos

Χθες ταξιδεψα με το Αιολος Κεντερης ΙΙ απο Παρο για Πειραια 4 ωρες ταξιδι, ελεος, πληρωσα 47 ευρω για 4 ωρες, δεν παμε καλα με αυτο το ταχυπλοο, απογοητευτηκα πολυ. ουδεν σχολιο.

----------


## Kapetanissa

Ταχύπλοο ώρες 4;  Και τότε το βραδύπλοο πόσο κάνει;

Και ρωτώ με αγωνία, γιατί την πάτησα και πήρα εισιτήριο από Νάξο για Πειραιά με το πλοίο αυτό. Να προετοιμάζομαι δηλαδή ... να βάλω και κανένα χαπάκι της πίεσης στην τσάντα μου...  

Για τις τιμές των εισιτηρίων του μην το συζητήσουμε.  Θα δώσω για το αυτοκίνητο μόνο:

71 ευρώ  για να πάω Πειραιά Αστυπάλαια (με άλλο πλοίο) και 72 για το ταξίδι Νάξος Πειραιάς με το Κεντέρης. 

Ότι την πάτησα, την πάτησα. ¶λλη φορά ας προσέχω. Τουλάχιστον να μην απογοητευτώ και από το καράβι. Λέω τώρα... Γιατί ήδη μου χάλασε το κέφι...

----------


## vassilisman

pantws, xwris na xerw ton ploooiarxo toy, o anthrwpos ekane kati treles zeibekies sto limani tis naxoy gia na rixei agkyra ... ola ta lefta ! respect..

----------


## Kapetanissa

¶ρτι αφιχθείσα με το ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ. Από Νάξο στον Πειραιά.

Δεν ξέρω τι έκανε ο πλοίαρχος. Ξέρω μόνο ότι εγώ ακόμη και το τελευταίο καράβι στον κόσμο να είναι το ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ δεν πρόκειται να ξαναμπώ σ' αυτό. 

Από πού να αρχίσω και πού να τελειώσω...

Ας αρχίσω από το τέλος. Από την άφιξη στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά.  Μισή ώρα σχεδόν πριν φτάσει, βγάζει μια ανακοίνωση ότι σύμφωνα με τους κανονισμούς του ΥΕΝ θα μπει στο λιμάνι με μικρή ταχύτητα. Και δεν ενημερώνει τους ανθρώπους ότι θέλει ακόμη μισή ώρα να φτάσει. Αποτέλεσμα να σηκωθούν όλοι οι επιβάτες όρθιοι και να γίνει το αδιαχώρητο στο διάδρομο. Κι αν εκείνη την ώρα έσπαγε ο διάολος το πόδι του και γινόταν καμία στραβή; Το πλήρωμα απόν από όλο αυτό το σκηνικό. Και κάποιοι επιβάτες πήραν το δρόμο για το γκαράζ.  Ακόμη και μανάδες με μωρά στα χέρια. Κι άλλοι με τα σκυλιά τους και άλλοι με τις γάτες τους.  Ο απόλυτος χαμός. 

Από κείνη την ώρα έχω ένα τρελό πονοκέφαλο άλλο πράγμα. Διότι μέσα σε όλα βάλτε και την υποχρεωτική ακρόαση τηλεόρασης στη διαπασών. Και μάλιστα η επιλογή ήταν μια εκπομπή για ποδόσφαιρο στη ΝΕΤ που δεν την παρακολοθούσε κανένας.  Αλλά το πλήρωμα φαίνεται την έβρισκε πολύ του γούστου του για να την αλλάξει. Ή καλύτερα, για να κλείσει τελείως την τηλεόραση. 

Η άλλη φρίκη είναι οι θέσεις καπνιζόντων.  Δίπλα δίπλα με τις θέσεις εκείνων που δεν καπνίζουν.  Και φώναζαν οι μανάδες... Αλλά ποιος να τις ακούσει;

Ένα τελευταίο για σήμερα:

Ποιος δίνει δικαίωμα στη ΝΕΛ να κολλάει αυτοκόλλητα στα αμάξια; Και να μετατρέπει τα οχήματα των επιβατών σε διαφημιστές της; Ειλικρινά σκέφτομαι να τους κάνω μήνυση. Ε, άει στον κόρακα πια.

----------


## Giorgos_D

> Ποιος δίνει δικαίωμα στη ΝΕΛ να κολλάει αυτοκόλλητα στα αμάξια; Και να μετατρέπει τα οχήματα των επιβατών σε διαφημιστές της;


Δεν είναι φαινόμενο μόνο στα πλοία της ΝΕΛ, αλλά σε όλα τα πλοία της ακτοπλοΐας.

----------


## Kapetanissa

Ακριβώς, Γιώργο. 

Έχει γίνει καθεστώς. Ποιος τους δίνει αυτό το δικαίωμα;

Όποιος θέλει να διαφημίσει το προϊόν του, την επιχείρησή του κλπ. πληρώνει και τα ανάλογα. Και βέβαια είναι υποχρεωμένος να εξασφαλίσει και τη σχετική άδεια. Οι εταιρείες της Ακτοπλοΐας όμως ούτε το ένα κάνουν ούτε το άλλο στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση. Αντίθετα εκμεταλλεύονται με τον πιο αισχρό τρόπο την πρόσβαση που έχουν στο αυτοκίνητο του επιβάτη κατά τη διάρκεια του ταξιδιού.  

Και πέρα από οτιδήποτε άλλο γιατί θα πρέπει τώρα εγώ να κάθομαι να ξεκολλάω τα βρωμόχαρτά τους; Και έχοντας και τις χειρότερες εμπειρίες από το ταξίδι με το καράβι τους. Καράβι...  Αυτό ούτε καράβι δεν είναι. Απομίμηση αεροπλάνου και πούλμαν είναι. Ναυτικός ήμουν κάποτε και ειλικρινά ένιωσα ανασφάλεια εκεί μέσα. Σε περίπτωση ατυχήματος δε θα ήξερα από πού να βγω έξω. Σαν ποντίκι πιασμένο στη φάκα...

----------


## jumpman

den exw taksidepsei me to aiolos kenterhs 2 kai den to kserw to karavi alla se auto pou anafereis oti mish wra prin o kosmos etoimasteike na katevei den ftaiei oute to ploio oute to plhrwma.An o kosmos viazetai na katevei den ftaiei kaneis,as koitaksei apo ta parathura na dei pou vrisketai kai meta na ksekinhsei na etoimazetai gia thn apovivash.Oloi viazontai na katevoun les kai tous kunhgane.Auto den sumvainei mono se auto to ploio alla se ola kai malista kai se alla limania.Edw sta palatia ths minoan sto Hrakleio otan to ploio ftanei to prwi kai xeimwna kiolas, strimwxnontai sthn reception mish wra prin desei to karavi.Edw alloi katevainoun sto garaz tou ploiou xwris na exoun autokinhto, gia na vgoun prwtoi me to pou tha anoiksei h mpoukaporta.ELEOS.Oso gia thn anakoinwsh, kai na th vgalei pali to idio tha sumvei giati oloi tha poun: a, se ligo ftanoume as pame kata thn porta, + oti an gia opoiondhpote logo to kravi arghsei tha fwnazoun kiolas gia kathusterhsh.

----------


## Kapetanissa

Δεν έχεις ταξιδέψει με το ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ. Δικαιολογημένα λοιπόν παραλληλίζεις με ό,τι συμβαίνει σε άλλα πλοία. Και που δεν είναι καθόλου το ίδιο. Διότι τα άλλα πλοία έχουν τελείως διαφορετική διαρύθμιση. 

Έχω βγάλει φωτογραφία και τις επόμενες μέρες που θα την εμφανίσω θα τη δημοσιεύσω κι εδώ και θα καταλάβεις τι εννοώ. Προς το παρόν σκέψου πως είναι ο εσωτερικός χώρος ενός μπόινγκ. Κάπως έτσι είναι και ο χώρος επιβατών στο ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ. Και φαντάσου τώρα στο διάδρομο να συνωθούνται εκατοντάδες άνθρωποι. Και την ίδια ώρα στα καθίσματα να παραμένουν κάποιοι καθισμένοι. Αν εκείνη την ώρα γινόταν ένα ατύχημα, πράγμα εντελώς συνηθισμένο κατά την είσοδο σε λιμάνι, πώς ο κόσμος αυτός θα έπαιρνε σωσίβια; Πώς ο κόσμος αυτός θα έφτανε στα καθορισμένα σημεία συγκέντρωσης; Πατώντας ο ένας τον άλλον; 

Στοιχειώδης λογική επιβάλλει να παρθούν μέτρα για τα καράβια αυτού του τύπου άμεσα πριν θρηνήσουμε θύματα. Και για όλα τα άλλα, θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου, πως και στα κλασικά πλοία συμβαίνουν τέτοιες σκηνές. Και ειδικά ως προς το γκαράζ. Που όχι μόνο κατεβαίνουν οι επιβάτες πριν το πλοίο δέσει - πράγμα που σαφώς απαγορεύεται από τους κανονισμούς - αλλά και βάζουν μπροστά τα αυτοκίνητα. 

Μάλιστα να πω και το εξής. Φτάνοντας λίγες μέρες νωρίτερα στο λιμάνι της Αστυπάλαιας με το Blue Star Naxos, είδα άνθρωπο όχι μόνο να βάζει μπροστά το αυτοκίνητο αλλά και να κατεβαίνει τη ράμπα πριν το πλοίο σταματήσει. Και πάλι κανένα μέλος του πληρώματος δεν ήταν εκεί για να σταματήσει τον ανόητο. Συνηθισμένη κατάσταση...  Όταν ξεπαρκάρουμε το πλήρωμα είναι πάντα άφαντο. Κι ο καθένας πρέπει να βγάλει μόνος του τα κάστανα από τη φωτιά. Ή μάλλον να τα βγάλει πέρα με όλους τους ευγενικούς νεοέλληνες που εννοούν να βγουν πρώτοι στο λιμάνι ακόμη και αν τσαλαπατήσουν τους άλλους. 

Για το Κεντέρης, να προσθέσω ότι η δική μου ατυχία ήταν πως καθόμουν ακριβώς δίπλα στην πόρτα εξόδου. Κάθισμα νούμερο 3461. Φαντάσου τώρα με όλη την κούραση ενός ταξιδιού, να υποχρεώνεσαι το τελευταίο μισάωρο να έχεις πάνω από το κεφάλι σου ανθρώπους και σακίδια. Κι ακόμη λάβε υπόψη ότι αυτός ο χώρος είναι και ο χώρος καπνιστών του πλοίου. Να μην μπορείς να πάρεις ανάσα. 

Κι έπειτα από όλο αυτό το "πανηγύρι" να βρεις το κουράγιο να αντέξεις ακόμη ένα μισάωρο στο γκαράζ για να βγάλεις το αυτοκίνητο. Διότι ο κάθε νεοέλληνας εννοεί να φορτώσει πρώτα όλη την οικογένεια και μετά να βγάλει το αυτοκίνητο από το γκαράζ. Και με τις μηχανές φυσικά αναμμένες. Θάλαμος αερίων με τα όλα του.

----------


## Apostolos

Βρίσκεται στο Πέραμα για την ετήσια ακκινησία του

----------


## Apostolos

Το πλοίο είδη ακκινητοποιημένο στον λιμένα του Πειραιά. Πρόσφατα το επιθεωρήσαν Τυνήσιοι ή κάτι τέτοιο πρός αγορά ή ναύλωση

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Δεν έχεις ταξιδέψει με το ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ. Δικαιολογημένα λοιπόν παραλληλίζεις με ό,τι συμβαίνει σε άλλα πλοία. Και που δεν είναι καθόλου το ίδιο. Διότι τα άλλα πλοία έχουν τελείως διαφορετική διαρύθμιση. 
> 
> Έχω βγάλει φωτογραφία και τις επόμενες μέρες που θα την εμφανίσω θα τη δημοσιεύσω κι εδώ και θα καταλάβεις τι εννοώ. Προς το παρόν σκέψου πως είναι ο εσωτερικός χώρος ενός μπόινγκ. Κάπως έτσι είναι και ο χώρος επιβατών στο ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ. Και φαντάσου τώρα στο διάδρομο να συνωθούνται εκατοντάδες άνθρωποι. Και την ίδια ώρα στα καθίσματα να παραμένουν κάποιοι καθισμένοι. Αν εκείνη την ώρα γινόταν ένα ατύχημα, πράγμα εντελώς συνηθισμένο κατά την είσοδο σε λιμάνι, πώς ο κόσμος αυτός θα έπαιρνε σωσίβια; Πώς ο κόσμος αυτός θα έφτανε στα καθορισμένα σημεία συγκέντρωσης; Πατώντας ο ένας τον άλλον; 
> 
> Στοιχειώδης λογική επιβάλλει να παρθούν μέτρα για τα καράβια αυτού του τύπου άμεσα πριν θρηνήσουμε θύματα. Και για όλα τα άλλα, θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου, πως και στα κλασικά πλοία συμβαίνουν τέτοιες σκηνές. Και ειδικά ως προς το γκαράζ. Που όχι μόνο κατεβαίνουν οι επιβάτες πριν το πλοίο δέσει - πράγμα που σαφώς απαγορεύεται από τους κανονισμούς - αλλά και βάζουν μπροστά τα αυτοκίνητα.


Αν έχει διαρρύθμιση αεροπλάνου πρέπει να ισχύει ότι και στα αεροπλάνα, κανείς δε σηκώνεται μέχρι να σταματήσει. Αν και δεν τηρείται πάντα βγαίνει ανακοίνωση "Παρακαλούμε να μείνετε στο κάθισμά σας μέχρι την άφιξη στον αεροσταθμό", κάτι ανάλογο θα πρέπει να γίνεται και σε αυτού του είδους τα πλοία (καταμαράν, υδροπτέρυγα κ.λπ.). Είναι πολύ σοβαρό με το παραμικρό ατύχημα (έστω και ελάχιστο πχ μικροφωτιά από τσιγάρο) θα θρηνήσουμε θύματα και μπορεί να εξελιχτεί σε σοβαρό, σκεφτείτε κάποιο με ένα πυροσβεστήρα να προσπαθεί να περάσει από τον κλεισμένο διάδρομο.

----------


## Apostolos

Καλό είναι να μην δηλώνουμε τέτοια πράγματα. Τα πλοία δέν πέρνουν φωτιά έτσι. Μια μικρή φωτιά θα αντιμετωπιστεί άμεσα και εύκολα με ένα πυροσβεστήρα ακόμα και απο ένα άσχετο.  Εδώ τα παλαιότερα επιβατηγά είναι κατασκευασμένα με παλαιότερα στανταρντ και πάλι δέν έχουν πρόβλημα, ένα υπερσύγχρονο πλοίο θα έχει πρόβλημα?

----------


## Kapetanissa

Και πώς παίρνουν φωτιά τα πλοία, Απόστολε;  Το έχεις ζήσει; 

Ξέρεις μήπως πόσα πλοία ακόμη και εμπορικά που δεν έχουν να αντιμετωπίσουν και τον παράγοντα επιβάτη, έχουν χαθεί από φωτιά; Περισσότερα ακόμη και από άλλους παράγοντες.  Η φωτιά είναι ό,τι χειρότερο για ένα πλοίο. 

Με αφορμή επίσης τα τραγικά ατυχήματα στο λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης τις τελευταίες μέρες, θα ξανατονίσω πως υπάρχει τεράστιος κίνδυνος σύγκρουσης κατά την είσοδο στο λιμάνι. Οπότε, όπως τόνισε και ο Παναγιώτης παραπάνω, θα έπρεπε να βγαίνει ανακοίνωση και να πέφτουν και πρόστιμα γιατί αλλιώς δεν καταλαβαίνουμε, να μη σηκώνεται κανείς από τη θέση του κατά την προσέγγιση στο λιμάνι. 

Ελπίζω να μη βγω αληθινή σε όσα λέω πως μπορεί να συμβούν και να μη χρειαστεί τότε να πάρει μέτρα η Πολιτεία.  Ας παρθούν μια φορά και μέτρα χωρίς να τα έχουν ποτίσει με αίμα αδικοχαμένοι άνθρωποι.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Το πλοίο είδη ακκινητοποιημένο στον λιμένα του Πειραιά. Πρόσφατα το επιθεωρήσαν Τυνήσιοι ή κάτι τέτοιο πρός αγορά ή ναύλωση


 
¶λλο ένα πλοίο που δείχνει να μας αποχαιρετά με λίγα λόγια .

----------


## Giorgos_D

Ξεφεύγουμε λίγο από το θέμα, αλλά η ουσία δε βρίσκεται στο να είναι οι επιβάτες βιδωμένοι σε μια καρέκλα, αλλά να υπάρχει σωστή ναυτική παιδεία, ωστε να ξέρουμε πως θα κινηθούμε σε ένα πλοίο. Είμαστε η χώρα με τη μεγαλύτερη ακτογραμμή στον κόσμο (σε σχέση με την εκτασή της), αλλά την αντιμετωπιση θαλάσσιων κινδύνων είτε εν πλω, είτε στην παραλία, την έχουμε γραμμένη στα παλιά μας τα παπούτσια. 

Και να σας πω και την εμπειρία μου από τοτε που δούλεψα ως επίκουρος σε ένα ποστάλι στο Αιγαίο. Κάναμε επίδειξη σωσιβίων και δε μας παρακολουθούσε κανένας, βάζαμε το βίντεο ασφαλείας και μας έβριζαν οι επιβάτες που δεν τους αφήναμε να δούν τηλεόραση, κάναμε παρατήρηση να μην κατεβαίνουν στο γκαράζ και στα κλιμακοστάσια μόλις φανούν τα φώτα της Αττικής (τουλάχιστον μιάμιση ώρα πριν την άφιξη στον Πειραιά) και μας έγραφαν, κάναμε παρατήρηση να μην μπλοκάρουν τους διαδρόμους με καρέκλες και βαλίτσες (για λόγους πυρασφάλειας) και πάλι μας έγραφαν. Και η απάντηση κάποιων επιβατών ήταν "Αν είναι να γινει κατι δε θα μας σώσει τίποτα" και διάφορες άλλες αντίστοιχες μ....ιες. Οι ίδιοι επιβάτες όμως, είναι αυτοι που κατηγόρησαν το πλήρωμα στο ΣΑΜΙΝΑ, στο SEA DIAMOND και σε τόσα άλλα ναυάγια....

Αλλά δυστυχώς για όλα φταίνε τα πληρώματα...

----------


## Kapetanissa

Το πρόβλημα δεν ξεκινά από τα πληρώματα.  Το πρόβλημα ξεκινά από την Πολιτεία. Και μετά και από την εταιρεία.  Τα πληρώματα προφανώς θα κάνουν όσα το αφεντικό τα διατάξει.  Και το αφεντικό όσα ο νόμος τον υποχρεώνει να κάνει.  Ε, δε θα τα βάλουμε με τον τελευταίο τροχό της άμαξας!  

Πλήρωμα ήμουν κι εγώ κάποτε Γιώργο και τα ξέρω από πρώτο χέρι.

----------


## Giorgos_D

Μη βγάζεις βιαστηκά συμπεράσματα Νίκο. Επιχειρήσεις είναι. Μια εταιρία ψάχνεται συνεχώς για να μεγαλώσει το κερδος της. Αν βρει καλή ευκαιρία για ναυλωση ή πωληση θα το δώσει. Όλες οι εταιρίες έτσι δουλεύουν, συνέχεια ψάχνονται. Δε συμφέρει μια τέτοια επένδυση, όπως είναι το πλοίο, να κάθεται και να σκουριάζει στα λιμάνια.

Και να σου θυμίσω το σχόλιο του Π. Παναγόπουλου μόλις ήρθαν στην Ελλάδα τα ΚΝΩΣΣΟΣ και ΦΑΙΣΤΟΣ PALACE, "δεν έχει νόημα να έχεις πλοίο 28 κόμβων, να κάνει Πειραιάς-Ηράκλειο σε 6 ώρες και τις υπόλοιπες 18 ώρες της ημέρας να κάθεται".

----------


## Kapetanissa

Για τους επιβάτες συμφωνώ απόλυτα.  Κανείς δεν προσέχει την επίδειξη σωστικών.  Έχεις αναρωτηθεί το γιατί; Φταίνε όλοι μαζί οι επιβάτες; Φταίει ο τρόπος που γίνεται η επίδειξη; Φταίει η παιδεία του τόπου που έτσι τους έχουμε κάνει τους σημερινούς ανθρώπους με το "ωχ αδερφέ" δόγμα τους; Και γιατί άλλοι λαοί (πχ Γερμανοί) συμπεριφέρονται διαφορετικά; Λες να φταίνε τα κύτταρα του Έλληνα; Ας μη βλέπουμε μόνο την επιφάνεια του παγόβουνου. Καλό είναι πρώτοι εμείς να ξεφεύγουμε από τον ωχαδερφισμό και να μη μένουμε μόνο στην καταγγελία ενός προβλήματος. Να αναζητούμε και τρόπους λύσης...

----------


## AegeanIslands

Θεωρω λαθος ο συσχετισμος ΗighSpeed Monohull/Catamaran με συμβατικα υψηλης ταχυτητας.

----------


## Apostolos

Νομίζω όμως ότι είναι τελείως διαφορετικός συσχετισμός. Τα Πάλας πάνε χειμώνα καλοκαίρι πάνω κάτω γεμάτα ενώ οι Αίολοι μερικά ΣΚ του καλοκαιριού!

----------


## Apostolos

Λίγο ξεφύγαμε και μπορεί να δημιουργιθεί ξεχωριστό Θέμα με το αντικείμενο των φωτιών για να μπορέσουμε να διασταυρώσουμε τα ξίφοι μας  :Smile:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ξεφύγαμε λίογο αλλά πιστεύω ότι σε κάθε συζήτηση για πλοίο καλό είναι να συζητάμε και τα θέματα ασφαλείας. Ειδικότερα στα πλοία που γίνονται και μετασκευές. Εχω ταξιδέψει με πλοίο που για να πάω στην καμπίνα έπρεπε να ακολουθήσω ένα λαβύρινθο από διαδρόμους και σε έναν από αυτούς κάποιος καμαρώτος θεώρησε καλό να αφήσει μια ...ηλεκτρική σκούπα, καταλαβαίνετε πως ένιωσα στη σκέψη τι θα γινόταν αν έπρεπε να βγεί έξω ο κόσμος σε περίπτωση ανάγκης.

Στο συγκεκριμένο πλοίο είναι πολύ σοβαρό ότι οι διάδρομοι γεμίζουν πριν την άφιξη στο λιμάνι και θα έπρεπε να βγαίνει ανακοίνωση να μη σηκώνεται κανείς από τη θέση του μέχρι την άφιξη. Αλήθεια πρόσεξε κανέις που ήταν οι πυροσβεστήρες στο σαλόνι, που ήταν οι σταθμοί συγκεντρώσεως και οι έξοδοι κινδύνου;

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Νομίζω όμως ότι είναι τελείως διαφορετικός συσχετισμός. Τα Πάλας πάνε χειμώνα καλοκαίρι πάνω κάτω γεμάτα ενώ οι Αίολοι μερικά ΣΚ του καλοκαιριού!


θα συμφωνήσω και εγώ μαζί σου .
αντε και κάποιε ςμέρες του Αυγούστου  :Wink:

----------


## Apostolos

Το πλοίο μεθόρμισε στα Λεμονάδικα και πιθανόν κοντά του να έρθει και το Θαλασσινή

----------


## Giorgos_D

> Θεωρω λαθος ο συσχετισμος ΗighSpeed Monohull/Catamaran με συμβατικα υψηλης ταχυτητας.


Παραπάνω δεν έκανα συσχετισμό συμβατικού με πλοίου νέας τεχνολογίας, αλλά το ανέφερα ως επένδυση. 
Από τη στιγμή που δίνει κάποιος χρήματα σε ένα αντικείμενο από το οποίο περιμένει να κερδίσει, δεν τον συμφαίρει να παραμένει ανενεργό, γιατί έτσι χάνει. Και όσες πιο πολλές ώρες δουλέψει, τόσο πιο πολλά θα κερδίσει.

Βέβαια στην περίπτωση των Αιόλων στις γραμμές που έκαναν το καλοκαίρι δεν ισχύει για το χειμώνα (εποχιακές γραμμές), οπότε ψάχνουν τρόπο ώστε η επενδυση αυτή να γίνει αποδοτική (ναύλωση).

----------


## confused

> Στο συγκεκριμένο πλοίο είναι πολύ σοβαρό ότι οι διάδρομοι γεμίζουν πριν την άφιξη στο λιμάνι και θα έπρεπε να βγαίνει ανακοίνωση να μη σηκώνεται κανείς από τη θέση του μέχρι την άφιξη. Αλήθεια πρόσεξε κανέις που ήταν οι πυροσβεστήρες στο σαλόνι, που ήταν οι σταθμοί συγκεντρώσεως και οι έξοδοι κινδύνου;



Τα ίδια με την Καπετάνισσα έζησα κι εγώ, στο Α.Κ. ΙΙ, στην επιστροφή από Κουφονήσι. Μισή ώρα οι διάδρομοι γεμάτοι και να μην υπάρχει μια ανακοίνωση ή κάποιος από το πλήρωμα να πει ότι θα αργήσουμε ή κάτι τέλος πάντων. :evil:

Αλλά, το βασικό μου πρόβλημα με αυτό το πλοίο ήταν ότι, για εμένα, ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ πλοίο.
Αεροπλάνο, τρένο, ότι θες, αλλά όχι πλοίο. Μα να μην υπάρχει μια, ΜΙΑ ρημάδα πόρτα να βγεις λίγο έξω? :shock:

Σαν ποντίκι ένοιωθα.  :Confused: 
Προτιμώ να κάνω το διπλάσιο χρόνο με "συμβατικά" πλοία παρά να ξαναπεράσω 4 ώρες σαν φυλακισμένη!

----------


## Apostolos

Το πλοίο άς σημειώσουμε ότι είναι στο Πέραμα.

----------


## AegeanIslands

> Παραπάνω δεν έκανα συσχετισμό συμβατικού με πλοίου νέας τεχνολογίας, αλλά το ανέφερα ως επένδυση. 
> Από τη στιγμή που δίνει κάποιος χρήματα σε ένα αντικείμενο από το οποίο περιμένει να κερδίσει, δεν τον συμφαίρει να παραμένει ανενεργό, γιατί έτσι χάνει. Και όσες πιο πολλές ώρες δουλέψει, τόσο πιο πολλά θα κερδίσει.
> 
> Βέβαια στην περίπτωση των Αιόλων στις γραμμές που έκαναν το καλοκαίρι δεν ισχύει για το χειμώνα (εποχιακές γραμμές), οπότε ψάχνουν τρόπο ώστε η επενδυση αυτή να γίνει αποδοτική (ναύλωση).


Φιλε Γιωργο,Συσχετισμος υφισταται απο τη στιγμη που παραθετεις ενα
σχολιο που οντως εκανε ο Περικλης για τα Κνωσος/Φαιστος σε θεμα 
που αφορα ΤΧΠ ελαφρυ Μonohull.
Των πλοιων αυτων οι δυνατοτητες ειναι γνωστες σε οσους εχουν γνωση του χωρου της ακτοπλοιας.
Η χρηση τους ομως δεν μπορει να ταυτιζεται με αυτη των συμβατικων.

----------


## Apostolos

Πρίν 2 ημέρες το πλοίο παρασύρθει απο την θέση πρυμοδέτησης και χτύπισε πάνω στο JetFerry. Κρίμα γιατι για μερικά χρήματα παραπάνω θα το κρατούσαν στην παλιά θέση του και δέν θα έχει κίνδυνο με κάποιο ισχυρότερο άνεμο να ξεσέρνει. Αν χτυπίσει τα jet ποιός θα πληρώσει? Η ασφάλεια?

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Και εδώ μία φωτογραφία Σάββατο πρωί 17-11ου, λίγες μόλις ώρες πριν (μάρτυρας μου τα ...ζοφερά σύννεφα), από το ...μικροατυχηματάκι.  :Smile: 

KENTERIS.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Με την λεντία ψώφια.....

----------


## Apostolos

Και εδώ το ντοκουμέντο της ερωτοτροπίας των 2 ταχυπλόων!

aeolos touch.JPGaeolos touch stern.JPG
Φώτο: IKEA

----------


## viramola

Βρηκανε Τα JETs?

----------


## STRATHGOS

ΚΑΡΑΒΑΡΑ....ΦΩΤΟ :Razz: Εικόνα 164.jpg

----------


## taxman

> Βρηκανε Τα JETs?


ΑΠΟ ΤΟΜΑΡΤΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ ΣΤΑ ΠΑΛΙΑ ΛΕΙΜΕΡΙΑ ΤΟΥ :Very Happy:     ΣΥΡΟ ΤΗΝΟ  ΜΥΚΟΝΟ. :Razz: ΜΑΚΑΡΙ ΝΑ ΜΕΙΝΗ ΟΜΩΣ  ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΝΑ ΤΡΙΜΗΝΟ................... :Confused:

----------


## Νaval22

Το άκουσα και εγώ ότι θα πάει Συρο-μυκονο-τηνο και όχι Χίο Μυτιλήνη όπως είχε αρχικά ακουστεί κρίμα πάντως γιατί στη συγκεκριμένη γραμμή ο ανταγωνισμός με τα highsped θα είναι σφοδρος όπως δύσκολα θα είναι τα πράγματα κξαι για το παναγία θαλασσινή που θα δοκιμάσει τη τύχη του στη Παροναξία

----------


## Apostolos

Καλά το Ρέθυμνο και τα μεγάλα λόγια πήγαν περίπατο? Η να περιμένουμε να παει εκεί ο ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗΣ?

----------


## μιχαλης79

Με 300.000 ευρω που μπηκε μεσα το καλοκαιρι,γι΄αυτο εξαλου εφυγε και πιο νωρις απο οτι ειχε ανακοινωσει στην αρχη,ουτε θα ξαναπερασει το Κρητικο Πελαγος.

----------


## Apostolos

Εγώ λέω να τα δώσουν ένα σούτ όλα τα ταχύπλοα και να πάρουν κανένα όμορφο βαποράκι (γιατί όχι και 2) και να δείς αν θα έχουν πάλι έσοδα!

----------


## Leo

¶σε και τα γρήγορα! Κόσμος δουλέυει κι εκεί...υπάρχουν και βιαστικοί επιβάτες  :Razz:

----------


## scoufgian

ΑΛΛΑΞΑΜΕ ΜΗΧΑΝΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΜΕ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ.ΚΡΙΜΑΣ ΠΟΥ Ο ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ ΜΑΣ ΑΠΟΧΑΙΡΕΤΗΣΕ
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 1210

----------


## gasim

> Με 300.000 ευρω που μπηκε μεσα το καλοκαιρι,γι΄αυτο εξαλου εφυγε και πιο νωρις απο οτι ειχε ανακοινωσει στην αρχη,ουτε θα ξαναπερασει το Κρητικο Πελαγος.


Είναι ...ανυπόμονο να περιμένεις κέρδη από την πρώτη σου προσπάθεια.  Τη ΝΕΛ δεν την ήξερε κανείς στο Ρέθυμνο μέχρι πέρισυ.  Για να πετύχεις χρειάζεται προσπάθεια.  Αν είναι να δοκιμάζει κάθε χρονιά και διαφορετικό δρομολόγιο τότε δεν θα πιάσει ποτέ.

----------


## noulos

Ε βέβαια ρε παιδιά. Κάθε σεζόν και άλλη γραμμή σημαίνει σίγουρη αποτυχία. Μέχρι να το μάθει ο κόσμος και να αρχίσει να το προτημά το παίρνουν από τη γραμμή και του χρόνου φτου κι' απ' την αρχή. Πώς να μην μπαίνεις μέσα μετά;

----------


## gasim

Κάτι τέτοιο δεν έκανε και στη Σάμο-Ικαρία;  Και απ΄ότι φαίνεται από τη γραμμή Λαύριο-Κυκλάδες.  ¶ρπα-Κόλλα είναι αυτό, δεν είναι σοβαρή πολιτική.

----------


## jps

> Με 300.000 ευρω που μπηκε μεσα το καλοκαιρι,γι΄αυτο εξαλου εφυγε και πιο νωρις απο οτι ειχε ανακοινωσει στην αρχη,ουτε θα ξαναπερασει το Κρητικο Πελαγος.


   Καλά εσύ είδες τις περιληπτικές και τα λες με τόση σιγουριά?!?!?!?! Γιατί εγώ νομίζω ότι είναι λίγο "διαφορετικά" τα πράγματα.

----------


## scoufgian

ο κεντερης 1 ξεχειμωνιαζοντας στο πειραια
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 2110

----------


## captain 83

Ερώτηση:Πίσω από τον ΑΙΟΛΟ δεν ήταν δεμένο το ΤΖΕΤ ΦΕΡΡΥ του Μάκη;
Το έκρυψε ο ΑΙΟΛΟΣ και δεν φαίνεται ή έφυγε από εκεί; Γιατί διακρίνω μια φορτηγίδα και μια μπαριζα στην παραπάνω φωτο.

----------


## scoufgian

σωστα θυμασαι .ακριβως απο πισω ηταν το jetferry1

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> σωστα θυμασαι .ακριβως απο πισω ηταν το jetferry1


Και επειδή όπως λένε και οι φίλοι μας οι Κινέζοι  :Very Happy: , μία εικόνα ισούται με χίλιες λέξεις, ιδού και η απόδειξη σε μια φώτο χθεσινή.

03.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

> Και επειδή όπως λένε και οι φίλοι μας οι Κινέζοι , μία εικόνα ισούται με χίλιες λέξεις, ιδού και η απόδειξη σε μια φώτο χθεσινή.
> 
> 03.jpg


εισαι φοβερος :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## iletal1

> εισαι φοβερος


ΩΣ ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΙΙ ΑΝΑΧΩΡΗΣΗ ΑΠΟ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ 13/8/2005

----------


## nautikos

> ΩΣ ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΙΙ ΑΝΑΧΩΡΗΣΗ ΑΠΟ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ 13/8/2005


Μηπως μπερδευσε λιγο, τι σχεση εχει ο Κεντερης με τον Αιολο Εξπρες ΙΙ  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## iletal1

> Μηπως μπερδευσε λιγο, τι σχεση εχει ο Κεντερης με τον Αιολο Εξπρες ΙΙ


ΕΧΕΙΣ ΔΙΚΙΟ ΣΥΓΓΝΩΜΗ ΑΛΛΑ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΟΝΟΜΑΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΝΕΛ ΕΧΩ ΧΑΣΕΙ ΤΟ ΜΠΟΥΣΟΥΛΑ:-(

----------


## gasim

> ΩΣ ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΙΙ ΑΝΑΧΩΡΗΣΗ ΑΠΟ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ 13/8/2005


 
Και οι δύο φωτογραφίες είναι από το αρχικό Αίολος Κεντέρης (νυν Red Sea I), και όχι από το Αίολος Εξπρές ΙΙ.

Και για να ...αποκαταστήσουμε την τάξη

(αρχικό όνομα Αίολος Εξπρές, δεν κυκλοφόρησε παρά μόνο σε διαφημιστική φωτο της ΝΕΛ, που θα βρείτε σε πολλά πρακτορεία) -> Αίολος Κεντέρης -> Πουλήθηκε, νυν Red Sea I

Αίολος Εξπρές (σκέτο) -> Αίολος Κεντέρης Ι

Αίολος Εξπρές Ι -> Αίολος Κεντέρης ΙΙ

Παναγία Πάρου -> Πουλήθηκε, νυν Red Sea II

Παναγία Θαλασσινή -> ακόμα, Παναγία Θαλασσινή

----------


## Nautikos II

Μια ακομη φωτογραφια του AEOLOS KENTERIS I Στο λιμανι του Πειραια Στις 31/1/2008 και ωρα 07:30

----------


## gasim

Στην οποία διακρίνεται, δίπλα στο φουγάρο, στο σήμα της ΝΕΛ, μια πινακίδα "Πωλείται"!!  

(Σύμπτωση βέβαια, η πινακίδα είναι στο κτήριο πίσω, αλλά ο συνειρμός μου βγήκε...)

----------


## Nautikos II

Αν και δεν το ειχα δει εχεις δικιο!

----------


## stanley

[quote=gasim;63183]Και για να ...αποκαταστήσουμε την τάξη

(αρχικό όνομα Αίολος Εξπρές, δεν κυκλοφόρησε παρά μόνο σε διαφημιστική φωτο της ΝΕΛ, που θα βρείτε σε πολλά πρακτορεία) -> 
Αίολος Εξπρές (σκέτο) -> Αίολος Κεντέρης Ι
Αίολος Εξπρές Ι -> Αίολος Κεντέρης ΙΙ

Μία διόρθωση, φίλε gasim. O Αίολος Εξπρές έγινε Αίολος Κεντέρης Ι και το Αίολος Εξπρές *ΙΙ* έγινε Αίολος Κεντέρης ΙΙ.

----------


## AegeanIslands

Κατα τη γνωμη μου το ομορφοτερο ολων των monohull

----------


## scoufgian

αυθεντικος αιολος κεντερης for ever

----------


## Νaval22

Εγώ θα έλεγα ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ 2

----------


## Leo

Κι εγώ προτιμώ το μικρό Αιολάκι (νύν Αίολος Κεντέρης 2), παρόλω που δεν έχω ταξιδέψει μαζί του. 
Στέφανε η δεύτερη έκπληξη! περιμένω την τρίτη εναγωνίως.....

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Εγώ θα έλεγα ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ 2





> Κι εγώ προτιμώ το μικρό Αιολάκι (νύν Αίολος Κεντέρης 2), παρόλω που δεν έχω ταξιδέψει μαζί του...


Μιας και φαίνεται ότι το πλοίο έχει αρκετούς φαν, ας δούμε και μια φωτογραφία του την περασμένη Κυριακή στο Πέραμα,
όπου εδώ και αρκετό καιρό παραμένει έρημο και μόνο.  :Smile: 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 2326

----------


## jps

> Κατα τη γνωμη μου το ομορφοτερο ολων των monohull



 Για οσους "βλεπουν" και "καταλαβαινουν"

----------


## Nautikos II

Ποτε θα μπει σε γραμμη? Μαιο?

----------


## jps

> Ποτε θα μπει σε γραμμη? Μαιο?


Μάλλον αρχές Απριλίου για Πάρο - Νάξο.

----------


## Νaval22

Πώς και τόσο νωρίς δεν το καθύστερούν λιγάκι δεδομένου ότι ο κεντέρης στο περσινό δρομολόγιο ικανοιητική κίνηση έπιασε μόνο Ιούλιο Αύγουστο,πάντως ένα είναι το λυπηρό ότι αυτά τα πλοία όπου και να πάνε θα πέρνουν τα περισευματα.

----------


## Leo

> .............πάντως ένα είναι το λυπηρό ότι αυτά τα πλοία όπου και να πάνε θα πέρνουν τα περισευματα.


Διστυχώς έτσι είναι και ένας απο τους βασικούς λόγους, κατα την γνώμη μου, είναι η αστάθεια των δρομολογίων που δεν δίνει την δυνατότητα ενός τόπου, στους μόνιμους κατοίκους μιας γραμμής να το αγαπήσουν και να το υποστηρίξουν.
Η πρακτική " όπου φυσάει ο άνεμος πάω" αφορά τουριστικά ρεύματα με περιστασιακά κέρδη και όχι σταθερές γραμμές με μακροχρόνια χρήση που αρχικά μπορεί να μην αποδίδουν, αλλά σε βάθος χρόνου είναι χρυσορυχεία!!

----------


## noulos

Αν αυτά τα πλοία είχαν διαφορετικά σινιάλα, θα είχαν καλύτερη πορεία ή όχι;

----------


## Nautikos II

Με την Hellenic Sea Ways Πιστευω Ναι

----------


## El Greco

Sigoura tha eixane kaliteri poria, i siggekrimeni eteria pou diaxirizi to seiggekrimeno plio kai ta ksaderfiatou distixos enfarmozi tin politiki tis arpaktis, diladi kitai na bgali megala kai grigora kerdi.

Ena tetio plio omos den mpori na litourgisi me 3mini ekmetalpsi. 

An to sigekkrimeno plio ksekinage arxes aprili kai telione noembrios opos ta Highspeed, isos tha prolavene na dimourgisi mia dikia tou kinisi kai pelatia.

Ayto omos xriazete xrono kai pola taksidia mi kerdofora.  An i Eteria eixe pio epixirimatiko mialo, isos tha mporouse na to prospathisi ala distixos teleytea ta kerdi tis ta vgazi mono me agoges kai eksodika.

----------


## marina

Ο Αίολος Κεντέρης 1 στα λεμονάδικα....... DSC01053.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Τελικά άλλαξαν τα μπλόκ των μηχανων???

----------


## AegeanIslands

Το δικο μου ομως πεφτει σε αυτο,Aeolosxprs.jpg

----------


## STRATHGOS

...................

----------


## scoufgian

> ...................


φιλε στρατη ,η φωτο σου μηπως ειναι το αιολος κεντερης 2 και οχι το 1? :Confused:

----------


## MYTILENE

> φιλε στρατη ,η φωτο σου μηπως ειναι το αιολος κεντερης 2 και οχι το 1?


Έχεις δίκιο φίλε scoufgian το 2 είναι!!Πάντως το 1 προορίζεται για Πάρο-Νάξο?

----------


## gasim

Στα γρήγορα, είναι εύκολο να διακρίνεις τους μικρούς Κεντέρηδες.  Ο ΙΙ έχει πιο 'λεπτή' την μπλε ζώνη, και μάλιστα κάτω από την τσιμινιέρα διακρίνονται μερικά μεγάλα παράθυρα, που ακόμα 'ανήκουν' στο άσπρο.

Αντίθετα, ο Ι έχει πιο παχιά μπλέ ζώνη.

----------


## scoufgian

> Στα γρήγορα, είναι εύκολο να διακρίνεις τους μικρούς Κεντέρηδες. Ο ΙΙ έχει πιο 'λεπτή' την μπλε ζώνη, και μάλιστα κάτω από την τσιμινιέρα διακρίνονται μερικά μεγάλα παράθυρα, που ακόμα 'ανήκουν' στο άσπρο.
> 
> Αντίθετα, ο Ι έχει πιο παχιά μπλέ ζώνη.


και συμπληρωνω μια διαφορα που κανει τους 2 κεντερηδες να ξεχωριζουν ειναι οι τσιμινιερες τους.η τσιμινιερα του 1 απο την τσιμινιερα του 2 ειναι διπλασια!!!

----------


## Νaval22

Κάλα ρε παιδιά το πιο εύκολο να τα ξεχωρίσεις είναι η τσιμινιέρα και η πλώρη άλλα στο κάτω κάτω μπάμ κάνει απο μάκρια πιο είναι πιο δεν είναι καμιά επιστήμη

----------


## STRATHGOS

> φιλε στρατη ,η φωτο σου μηπως ειναι το αιολος κεντερης 2 και οχι το 1?


  βασικα δεν θυμομουνα ποιο ειναι για την την εχο καιρο... :Sad:

----------


## scoufgian

> βασικα δεν θυμομουνα ποιο ειναι για την την εχο καιρο...


δεν πειραζει.μην ανησυχεις........ολα οκ!!!!

----------


## kalypso

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 4028

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 4029

Το Αίολος Κεντέρης ΙΙ,στο Πέραμα το περασμένο Σάββατο 15/3.

----------


## STRATHGOS

στις 18/04/08 ξεκιναει παλι τα δρομολογια για παρο και ναξο. :Razz:    παρτε τηλεφωνο να κανεται κρατεισεις προλαβενεται. χα! χα!

----------


## Nautikos II

> στις 18/04/08 ξεκιναει παλι τα δρομολογια για παρο και ναξο. παρτε τηλεφωνο να κανεται κρατεισεις προλαβενεται. χα! χα!


Καιρος του ηταν, ξεκουραστηκε αρκετα,  :Wink: 
Και μια φωτο απο τον Ιανουαριο του 2008 χαραματα

----------


## MYTILENE

> στις 18/04/08 ξεκιναει παλι τα δρομολογια για παρο και ναξο. παρτε τηλεφωνο να κανεται κρατεισεις προλαβενεται. χα! χα!


Με το καλό να το δούμε στη γραμμή,πιστεύω ότι να πάει πολύ καλά και να καθιερωθεί στη γραμμή.

----------


## MYTILENE

> στις 18/04/08 ξεκιναει παλι τα δρομολογια για παρο και ναξο. παρτε τηλεφωνο να κανεται κρατεισεις προλαβενεται. χα! χα!


Με το καλό να το δούμε στη γραμμή,ελπίζω να πάει πολύ καλά και να καθιερωθεί στη γραμμή.

----------


## AegeanIslands

> και συμπληρωνω μια διαφορα που κανει τους 2 κεντερηδες να ξεχωριζουν ειναι οι τσιμινιερες τους.η τσιμινιερα του 1 απο την τσιμινιερα του 2 ειναι διπλασια!!!


Το σιναλο στην ΑΡ Τσιμινιερα του ΙΙ ειναι αναποδα ζωγραφισμενο-η Αργω "κοιταει" ΠΜ!

----------


## Leo

Κάτι σαν τις βάρκες του Παντοκράτορα  :Wink:  !

----------


## Νaval22

> Το σιναλο στην ΑΡ Τσιμινιερα του ΙΙ ειναι αναποδα ζωγραφισμενο-η Αργω "κοιταει" ΠΜ!


Σωστά μάλλον φταίνε στο ναυπηγείο για αυτό,τελικά η τρίηρης στα φουγάρα της ΝΕΛ είναι η Αργώ?κάτι τέτοιο μου είχε πεί και ο πατέρας μου παλιά αλλά είχα καταλήξει πως ήταν μια απλή τρίηρης

----------


## STRATHGOS

> Με το καλό να το δούμε στη γραμμή,πιστεύω ότι να πάει πολύ καλά και να καθιερωθεί στη γραμμή.


 ναι οντος παει πολυ καλα αλα για το αδερφακι του [ αιολος  κεντερης || δεν τα βλεπω καλα τα πραχματα!!! μαλον η κρητη θα κανει καιρο να το δη!!! ΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΠΑΕΙ ΑΓΝΩΣΤΟ :Sad:

----------


## STRATHGOS

ΕΜΑΘΕ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΗΘΗ ΦΕΤΟΣ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ;;;! :Confused:

----------


## Leo

Απ' ότι φημολογέιται και συζητέιται για το ΣΑΣ, θα κάνει Σύρο Τήνο Μύκονο φέτος.

----------


## captain 83

Την περίοδο μετά το Πάσχα θα κάνει δρομολόγια κάθε Παρασκευή, Σάββατο και Κυριακή, μέχρι να ανοίξει η κίνηση.

----------


## captain 83

Την Μεγάλη Τετάρτη ξεκινάει δρομολόγια στις 17:15 για Πάρο-Νάξο.

----------


## Νικόλας

Τα κεντέρης 1 και 2 σήμερα στην δεξαμενή στο σκαραμαγκά

----------


## Leo

Φίλοι συγνώμη, όντως τα έκανα λίγο σαλάτα ...Επίζω τώρα να πήγαν στην θέση τους όλα. Αν καπόιος έχει δημοσιεύσει κάτι και δεν φαίνεται... παρακαλώ να το ξσαναγράψει... " Ο δαίμων του Τυπογραφείου " :grin:. Οι Κεντέρηδες fans συνεχίστε :wink:

----------


## speedrunner

Έχετε δει καθόλου το πλοίο στο AIS? Εγώ πάντος όχι, μάλον το συστημα του δεν λειτουργει. :Sad:

----------


## Leo

Ναι χθές το πρωί το είδα μέχρι το Σούνιο σε χρώμα γκρίζο και ταχύτητα 31.5 κόμβους. Μην το ψάχνεις κίτρινο δεν έιναι!

----------


## speedrunner

> Ναι χθές το πρωί το είδα μέχρι το Σούνιο σε χρώμα γκρίζο και ταχύτητα 31.5 κόμβους. Μην το ψάχνεις κίτρινο δεν έιναι!


και εγω εκέι το είδα για λίγο και μετα εξαφανίστικε, ούτε γκρι ουτε κιτρινο ούτε τίποτα :Sad:

----------


## taxman

> και εγω εκέι το είδα για λίγο και μετα εξαφανίστικε, ούτε γκρι ουτε κιτρινο ούτε τίποτα


SHMERA  GIA  PARO  EKANE  3 KAI 15  POLY KALA.  TO PLOIO HTAN  GEMATO  APO GKARAZ KAI EPIBATES.TO PLHROMA EYGENIKO KAI PROSEGMENO,EYGENIKO,KAI ME XAMOGELO. HTAN KAUARO KAI ME SYNEXI  KAUARIOTITA. AN KAI GEMETO EMEINA POLY EYXARISTHNENOS APO TO PLOIO.ELPIZO NA SYNEXISEI ETSI .                  KALO PASXA  SE OLOYS

----------


## MYTILENE

Ευχαριστούμε για τη πληροφόρηση φίλε,μακάρι να πάει καλά και στη συνέχεια.ΚΑΛΟ ΠΑΣΧΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ και από μένα.

----------


## apollo_express

Φρέσκο πράγμα!! Σήμερα (τώρα) στη Νάξο!

ΚΑΛΟ ΠΑΣΧΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ
Aiolos_Kenteris_I 014.jpg

----------


## MYTILENE

ΦΟΒΕΡΗ   φώτο,και ακόμα καλύτερη μανούβρα αλα Τσουκαλάς!Ευχαριστούμε

----------


## mike_rodos

Σήμερα εμφανίστηκε στο χάρτη του ais το Αίολος στις κυκλάδες με την ταχύτητα των 28,1 κόμβων. Πολύ αργά δεν το πάνε?

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

θα υπηρχε καποιος λογος.

----------


## Nautikos II

O Aeolos Kenteris I σημερα βγαινωντας απο τον Περαια

----------


## Markos

Φωτογραφια του Κεντερη στο Πειραια.

----------


## zamas

*Δείτε μια παλιά φωτογραφία του AΕOLOS EXPRESS*
*με τα χρώματα της ΤΙΜ*
aeolos express (small).JPG

----------


## Thanasis89

Η ερώτηση μου αναφέρεται στο περσινό δρομολόγιο του Αίολου Πειραιάς - Ρέθυμνο. Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν πήγαινε καλά από κίνηση στην γραμμή αυτή και αν ναι, γιατί το έβγαλαν από την γραμμή. Το Αίολος έχει χαμηλότερο ή υψηλότερο κόστος λειτουργίας σε σύγκριση με το Highspeed 4 που βρίσκεται στη γραμμή. Δηλαδή η δρομολόγηση και η αποδρομολόγηση του ήταν καθαρός τυχοδιωκτισμός της εταιρείας (βασιζόμενος σ' αυτά που διαβάζω γιά την ΝΕΛ) ;

----------


## Νaval22

Όσο το αίολος είχε απογευματινή αναχώρηση στις 17.00 τα πήγαινε πολύ καλά,μόλις όμως το γυρίσανε στο 08.30 πρωι τον ιούλιο οι πληρότητες του πέσαν αρκετά,σε αντίθεση με τον κεντέρη 2 που πήγε πολύ καλά στη γραμμή της παροαξίας

----------


## Thanasis89

Το ρωτάω αυτό γιατί πιστεύω ότι θα μπορούσε να καθιερωθεί στην γραμμή είτε το Ι είτε το ΙΙ (τον χειμώνα περισσότερο) και θα ήθελα να μάθω τους λόγους για τους οποίους σταμάτησε. Δηλαδή, η αλλαγή του δρομολογίου χτύπησε την επιτυχία του στην γραμμή. Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ Στέφανε.

----------


## ντεμης 13

Καλησπέρα σας.Δεν ειμαι καινουριος στο forum αλλα δεν εχω ξαναγραψει!Βλέπω συχνα να ρωτανε γιατι σταματησε το Αιολος Κεντερης 1 περυσι από το Ρέθυμνο και κρατιεμαι όσο μπορώ αλλά δεν πάει άλλο. Εχουμε τουριστικό γραφείο και πέρυσι ήμασταν οι κεντρικοί πράκτορες του καραβιού στο Ρέθυμνο και προσωπικά εγώ είμουνα κάθε μέρα στο λιμάνι, λοιπόν το καράβι μετέφερε συνολο 100.000 επιβάτες, και γύρω στα 40.000 οχήματα. Πιστεύω οτι για 1η χρονιά πηγε καλά και την επόμενη χρονιά θα υπήρχε αύξηση 25&#37; σύμφωνα με τις εκτημήσεις από τους φορείς της πόλης. Το θέμα είναι οτι η εταιρία δεν ηταν ευχαριστημένοι (κακώς) και με τις πιέσεις που δεχόταν από τους ανταγωνιστές απέσυρε το καράβι από τη γραμμή. Οσον αφορα τις ώρες δρομολογίων όντως οταν ξεκίνησε τα πρωινά από Πειραια στις 4 Ιουλίου έπεσε η κίνηση, αλλά ξεκίνησαν και τα καθημερινά δρομολόγια τα οποία ηταν νωρίς. Επρεπε να ξεκινήσουν από τις 17 Ιουλίου. Από 20 Ιουλίου μέχρι και 25 Αυγούστου το καράβι πήγαινε γεμάτο ή σχεδόν γεμάτο όπως και στις εκλογές.Οπως και να έχει 1η φορά στη γραμμή και 100.000 επιβάτες κατα τη γνώμη μου πηγε καλα και θα μπορούσε να συνεχιστεί και το φθινόπωρο με την κινηση των φοιτητων οι οποίοι το προτιμούσαν, και από ντόπιους οι οποίοι εχουν απογοητευτεί από την ΑΝΕΚ η οποία στο Ρέθυμνο κάνει οτι θέλει. Και μην ξεχνάμε οτι δεν υπήρξε η διαφήμιση που χρειαζόταν.

Αυτά προς το παρόν.

----------


## Thanasis89

> Οπως και να έχει 1η φορά στη γραμμή και 100.000 επιβάτες κατα τη γνώμη μου πηγε καλα και θα μπορούσε να *συνεχιστεί και το φθινόπωρο με την κινηση των φοιτητων οι οποίοι το προτιμούσαν, και από ντόπιους* οι οποίοι εχουν απογοητευτεί από την ΑΝΕΚ η οποία στο Ρέθυμνο κάνει οτι θέλει. Και μην ξεχνάμε οτι δεν υπήρξε η διαφήμιση που χρειαζόταν.
> 
> Αυτά προς το παρόν.


Συμφωνώ. Είναι μεγάλο το ποσό το φοιτητών και των Ρεθυμνιωτών που παρά την υψηλή τιμή του εισητηρίου και την ώρα αναχώρησης και άφιξης από Ρέθυμνο για Πειραιά επιλέγουν το Highspeed 4. Γιατί όχι και ο Αίολος την ίδια τύχη ; Τώρα αν κάνω να λάθος σε κάτι να με διορθώσουν οι περισσότερο ειδήμονες.

----------


## ντεμης 13

Το Highspeed 4 γενικά δεν εχει καλές πληροτητες λογω του οτι φτάνει στον Πειραια στις 3.40!!! Αλλά σε μια λογική ώρα θα μπορούσε ο Αιολος να δουλέψει τους μήνες από Μάρτιο μέχρι τέλη Οκτωβρίου και τις γιορτές (Χριστούγεννα - Απόκριες) με 3-4 δρομολόγια την εβδομάδα (την χαμηλή περίοδο) από Ρέθυμνο με ικανοποιητικές πληροτητες εως καλές προπαντώς Σαββατοκύριακα.

----------


## Νaval22

Έτσι είναι και η hsw έκανε θυσίες μέχρι να καθιερωθούν τα ταχύπλοα της τίποτα δεν είναι εύκολο δυστυχώς,το θέμα με τους αίολους ηταν πρόβλημα απο την αρχή απο την εποχή του αθηναίου που ακύρωναν δρομολόγια που δεν είχαν πληρότητα με πρόφαση τον καιρό,ο κόσμος λοιπόν έχασε την εμπιστοσύνη του και στάφηκε στα highspeed που ήταν συνεπέστατα και ταξίδευαν με όλες τις πληρότητες 
Αυτά αποδεικνύουν πως τα αίολος τα δυο μικρα δηλαδή όχι η πετρελαιόρουφίκτρα δεν ήταν προβληματικά πλοία απλά έφταιξε η λάθος διαχείρηση τους συμφωνώ λοιπόν ότι θα μπορούσε να σταθεί άνετα στο ρέθυμνο γιατί ο κόσμος ήταν με το μέρος του δυστηχώς όμως ο Βεντούρης και οι συνεργάτες του προτιμούν τα εύκολα

----------


## Thanasis89

¶ρα δηλαδή ρίχνουμε και στο τραπέζι το φάκελο τυχοδιωκτισμός μερικών εταιρειών ; Κρίμα για τα καράβια και για τον κόσμο. Ζαλίζεται με τόσες αλλαγές. Προσωπικά θα ήθελα τον Αίολο στο Ρέθυμνο  :Sad:  (από καραβολατρικής απόψεως προτιμώ και τους δύο, από το Highspeed) !

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Σήμερα το πρωί στις πόρτες λίγο πριν φτάσει στο λιμάνι της Πάρου .aeolosI.jpg

----------


## Speedkiller

Nikos, τις τελευταίες σου φωτογραφίες (και από Blue Star Paros) θα τις κρατήσω... :Very Happy:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Nikos, τις τελευταίες σου φωτογραφίες (και από Blue Star Paros) θα τις κρατήσω...


Οποιος επιθυμεί μπορεί να μου στειλει pm να του τις στείλω Original .

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Παρασκευή 27-6ου κοντά στο Σούνιο. Ο Κεντέρης Ι με την Παναγία Κριμνιώτισσα, και μόνος ξεμακραίνοντας προς Πειραιά.

KENTERIS_1.jpg

KENTERIS_2.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

Γιωργο καλως μας ηλθες. Ε η δευτερη φωτογραφια ειναι τελεια. Οπως εχεις καταλαβει αυτα τα χρωματα του ουρανου ειναι τα αγαπημενα μου αλλα ειναι μικρο το χρονικο περιθωριο που μπορει κανειςνα ειναι τυχερος. Αυτο ομως τις κανει και σπανιοτερες

----------


## taxman

ΤΑΞΙΔΕΨΑ  ΧΤΕΣ  ΑΠΟ ΠΑΡΟ  ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ  ΚΑΙ  ΜΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΕΝΤΥΠΩΣΗ  ΤΟ  ΠΟΙΟ.  ΗΤΑΝ  ΠΑΡΑΜΕΛΗΜΕΝΟ  ΚΑΙ ΜΥΡΙΖΕ ΑΣΧΗΜΑ  ΕΧΩ  ΚΑΝΕΙ ΑΡΚΕΤΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΙΑ    ΜΕ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ  ΕΚΑΝΕ ΕΝΤΥΠΩΣΗ.ΣΤΗ ΔΙΑΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΗ  [ΣΤΕΓΗ  ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΚΩΝ   ΜΕΤΑΝΑΣΤΩΝ. ΚΑΙ ΕΛΕΝΧΟΣ ΜΗΔΕΝ. :Cool: ΑΦΤΑ ΤΑ ΛΙΓΑ  ΚΡΙΜΑ  ΓΙΑΤΙ  ΑΡΧΗΣΕ ΚΑΛΑ .........

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Σήμερα κατα την άφιξη και την αναχώρηση του στο λιμάνι της Νάξου. 

aioloskenterhs1.jpg

eioloskentrehs2.jpg

aioloskentrehs3.jpg

aioloskentrehs4.jpg

aioloskentrehs5.jpg

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

και ακόμα μία με απόνερα απο Πρέβελης ...

aioloskentrehs6.jpg

----------


## iletal1

> και ακόμα μία με απόνερα απο Πρέβελης ...
> 
> aioloskentrehs6.jpg


ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΦΙΛΕ ΠΟΛΥ ΩΡΑΙΑ ΧΡΩΜΑΤΑ.

----------


## grangelo

Μαζι με το highspeed1 στον Πειραια!
DSCF5982.jpg

----------


## iletal1

ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΜΕΝΑ ΜΙΑ ΠΡΩΙΝΗ THΣ 25/6/08 ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ HIGHSPEED 5.
AIOLOS KENTERIS I.jpg

----------


## dum

> ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΦΙΛΕ ΠΟΛΥ ΩΡΑΙΑ ΧΡΩΜΑΤΑ.


να ρωτησω κατι το κεντερις το μεγαλο τι εγινε?

----------


## Nautikos II

Και μια απο μενα 4/7/2008
AEOLOS KENTERIS I [112].JPG

----------


## taxman

to  ploio  apo oti   maueno  apodromologite   kai katebenei   kai ayto  sti eryθρα   περι  τα  τελη  του  μηνοσ ..............παει και αυτο τελοσ

----------


## taxman

to  ploio  apo oti   maueno  apodromologite   kai katebenei   kai ayto  sti eryθρα   περι  τα  τελη  του  μηνοσ ...........παει και αυτο τελοσ

----------


## mandiam

πάνε δηλαδη τα ταχυπλοα τησ nel ε?ωραια ιστορια γραφεται στην ελληνικη ναυτιλια με τις τιμες των πετρελαιων!

----------


## Speedkiller

Taxman είσαι σίγουρος?Μήπως εννοείς το Αίολος Κεντέρης ΙΙ?

----------


## Νaval22

ε μη τρελαθούμε κι'όλας αν είναι να αποδρομολογηθεί και το Μυτιλήνη και να αρχίσει να κατήφορίζει κι αυτο,μάλλον το 2 θα εννοεί ο taxman

----------


## heraklion

> Μαζι με το highspeed1 στον Πειραια!
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 9055


Ο κάβος που διακρίνεται κάτω αριστερά στην μπίντα 109 είναι σίγουρα από το ARIADNE.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Φίλε μου *heraklion* δεν μπορείς να είσαι σίγουρος για το που ανήκει ο κάβος.

Μπορεί στην Αριάδνη, αλλά και στο Λατώ, στα δύο Κρήτη, ακόμα και στο Ελ. Βενιζέλος. Δεν ξέρουμε πότε είναι τραβηγμένη η φωτογραφία.  :Wink:

----------


## grangelo

> Ο κάβος που διακρίνεται κάτω αριστερά στην μπίντα 109 είναι σίγουρα από το ARIADNE.



Εισαι σωστος φιλε heraklion! 
Oπως λεει και φιλος espresso ειναι τo σημειο που δενουν τα κριτικα της ΑΝΕΚ την συγκεκριμενη μερα ηταν οπως λες η Αριαδνη μαλιστα εχω ανεβασει και φωτο της που μπορεις να δεις εδω :Wink:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Καλά μιλάμε ότι μόλις πριν λίγο ο φίλος μας *heraklion* έγραψε ιστορία !!!

Αναγνώρισε ένα πλοίο μόνο και μόνο από τον κάβο του !!! :shock: Καλέ μου φίλε heraklion μένω άφωνος. 
Είσαι ένας *τρομερός και φοβερός* καραβολάτρης !!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

Όντως εντυπωσιακή η ανακάλυψη του φίλου heraklion. Θα ήθελα να σας πω βέβαια ότι η συγκεκριμένη μπίντα 109 έχει καραβολατρικό ενδιαφέρον. Κάθεσαι και χαζεύεις τις αφίξεις απο τα Μυτιληνιά μέχρι τα Λεμοναδικα όταν το Highspeed 1  δεν είναι στη θέση του (δηλαδή τα Μεσημεράκια)  :Wink: .

----------


## STRATHGOS

EXTES ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ ....

----------


## Speedkiller

Και μια από μένα...(Όχι από χθες)

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 9593

----------


## taxman

> Και μια από μένα...(Όχι από χθες)
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 9593


ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ  ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ.ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΜΕ ΟΥΤΕ ΤΑ  ΜΙΣΑ ΤΗΣ  ΧΩΡΙΤΗΚΟΤΗΤΑ  ΤΟΥ  ΣΕ ΠΛΗΡΩΤΗΤΑ  ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΓΚΑΡΑΖ  ΤΙΠΟΤΑ.  ΕΝΤΟΝΕΣ  ΦΗΜΕΣ  ΛΕΝΕ  ΟΤΙ  ΤΑ  ΤΕΛΗ  ΤΟΥ  ΜΗΝΑ  ΜΑΛΛΟΝ  ΠΑΕΙ  ΓΙΑ  ΕΡΥΘΡΑ.  ΑΝ ΞΕΡΕΙ  ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ  ΚΑΤΙ  ΑΣ  ΜΟΥ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕΙ... :Very Happy:

----------


## scoufgian

> ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ.ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΜΕ ΟΥΤΕ ΤΑ ΜΙΣΑ ΤΗΣ ΧΩΡΙΤΗΚΟΤΗΤΑ ΤΟΥ ΣΕ ΠΛΗΡΩΤΗΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΓΚΑΡΑΖ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ. ΕΝΤΟΝΕΣ ΦΗΜΕΣ ΛΕΝΕ ΟΤΙ ΤΑ ΤΕΛΗ ΤΟΥ ΜΗΝΑ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΠΑΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΕΡΥΘΡΑ. ΑΝ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΣ ΜΟΥ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕΙ...


ειπαμε να στειλουμε πλοια στην Ερυθρα αλλα μην το παραξυλωσουμε......θα παει ο αιολος κεντερης 2,φτανει............................

----------


## Thanasis89

Είναι τα σίγουρα χρήματα που λέμε, που είναι γλυκά και εύκολα...  :Wink: 

Υ.Γ. Αν κάτι τέτοιο ισχύει.  :Confused:

----------


## jvrou

Μα έχουν πραγματικά κέρδος στην έρυθρα. Ρωτάω γιατί δεν έχω ίδεα με το τι παίζει εκεί. Επιχορηγούνται μήπως από κάπου αυτού του είδους οι γραμμές? γιατί δεν νομίζω ότι εκεί θα υπάρχει πολύ παραπάνω κόσμος από εδώ που να είναι διατεθιμένοι να πληρώσουν τα χρήματα που απαιτούνται για το ταξίδι και ούτε νομίζω να έχει κάποια χώρα από εκείνες ισχυρότερο νόμισμα από το ευρώ ώστε να μην τους φαίνονται πολλά τα χρήματα που χρειάζεται η ελληνική εταιρία

----------


## Speedkiller

Δεν ξέρω αν έχουν τόσο μεγάλο κέρδος αλλά για να τα πηγαίνουν εκεί σημαίνει πως σίγουρα από δω πιο καλά πηγαίνουν εκεί...

----------


## Νaval22

Απο ότι εχω μάθει οι γραμμές εκεί έχουν τεράστια ζήτηση απο πλοία γιατί υπάρχει έντονη ανοικοδόμηση στην σαουδική αραβία,επίσης το γεγονός του τραγικού ναυαγίου του al salam boccacio 98 δημιούργησε προοπτικές για εισαγωγή νέων πλοίων

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Φώτογραφία τραβηγμένη λίγα λεπτά πριν απο το λιμάνι της Νάξου, περιμένοντας να πάει 17:15 για να αναχωρήσει για το μεγάλο λιμάνι.

aeolos kentrehs.jpg

----------


## MYTILENE

Ρε Νίκο τι ερημιά είναι αυτή στο καταπέλτη????????Ούτε μύγα δε κινείται??
Μάλλον για κάτω το κόβω *ΚΑΙ* αυτό!!!!!!
ΥΓ:Κίνηση ημέρας:68 ΙΧ-24 ΜΟΤΟ 623 ΕΠΙΒΑΤΕΣ

----------


## grangelo

Που ειναι η σημαια οεο...

aiolos 1.jpg

Και μερικες ακομα επισης σημερινες


aiolos 2.jpg



aiolos 3.jpg



aiolos 4.jpg

----------


## Leo

Φίλε grangelo, σήμερα μας άφησες άναυδους... πήρες την μηχανή σου και ζωγράφισες και παράλληλα μας ενημέρωσες.... όχι μόνο εδώ αλλά και σε άλλα καυτά θέματα. Σ ευχαριστούμε πολύ :Smile:

----------


## scoufgian

πολυ ωραιες φωτο..........

----------


## mastrovasilis

απλά καταπληκτικός. :Wink:

----------


## dimitris

Ωραιες οι φωτογραφιες σου!!! :Smile: 
Oσο για την σημαια που λειπει απο την πρυμη ισως να φταει τα πολλα μποφορ στο Αιγαιο,
Σημερα το μεσημερι στο λιμανι της Ναξου ζοριστικε πολυ για να δεσει 
το Highsoeed 3 απο τον αερα εδεσε με τη δευτερη προσπαθεια και το Blue Star Naxos επισης ζοριστικε αρκετα!

----------


## dimitris

2 φωτογραφιες σημερινες απο το λιμανι της Ναξου!
καταπλους η μια και η αλλη αποπλους για να παει αροδου μεχρι το απογευμα 17:15 που εχει αναχωρηση για Πειραια!
aiolos kenteris 1.JPG

aiolos kenteris1.JPG

----------


## dimitris

ιδου και το πλοιο μπροστα απο την παραλια του Αγ. προκοπη μεχρι να γυρισει στο λιμανι να φορτωσει για επιστροφη, κατι που το κανει τακτικα στο λιμανι της Ναξου οπως το ιδιο εκανε και το Αιολος Κεντερης ΙΙ περυσι.

aiolos kenteris 1..JPG

----------


## Markos

Ο Κεντερης στο Πειραια.

DSC01578.JPG

DSC01575.JPG

----------


## vinman

Το παρακολουθώ εδώ και κάνα μισάωρο στο ais...έφυγε απο Νάξο κινούμενο πρός τα κάτω (προς Ίο λογικά; :Wink: ,και έχει χωθεί σε ένα κολπίσκο και κάνει κύκλους με 0,7 κόμβους....
Περίεργο δεν είναι ή δένει και σε άλλο λιμάνι εκτός απο την χώρα στη Νάξο;;
Αυτή τη στιγμή το δείχνει σταματημένο.....μπροστά απο μία μεγάλη παραλία της Νάξου...

Tώρα έδειξε να ξεκινάει με κατεύθυνση προς Χώρα και πάλι με 1 κόμβο...και στην αμέσως επόμενη ανανέωση το δείχνει με 0,8 και κατεύθυνση προς τα κάτω...
Τι μπορεί να γίνεται;;
Το Πρέβελης έφυγε και κινείται κανονικά προς Πάρο όπως και το Β.ς.Νάξος που κινείται κανονικά προς την Ίο...
Τώρα το δείχνει πάλι σταματημένο....

----------


## vinman

Τελικά διάβασα προηγούμενα post και κατάλαβα τι γίνεται... :Wink:

----------


## mike_rodos

> Τελικά διάβασα προηγούμενα post και κατάλαβα τι γίνεται...


Μέχρι να διαβάσεις τι γίνεται, πρέπει να τρελάθηκες... Όπως και εγώ από τα γραφόμενα σου...

----------


## ΩΡΙΩΝ

Μακάρι να το πετύχω και γώ στον Αγ. Προκόπη τον Σεπτέμβριο! Τότε θα σας το φωτογραφήσω απο κεί  :Wink: .

Πριν απο δυο χρόνια το είχα φωτογραφήσει στο λιμάνι της Νάξου κατα την προσπάθεια προσδέτησης του. Η φωτογραφία αυτή τελικά αποδείχθηκε και ιστορική αφού μια βδομάδα μετά βύθισε ακριβώς στο ίδιο σημείο μια θαλαμηγό που φαίνεται κι αυτή στην φωτογραφία μου  :Very Happy: .

----------


## vinman

> Μέχρι να διαβάσεις τι γίνεται, πρέπει να τρελάθηκες... Όπως και εγώ από τα γραφόμενα σου...


Στην αρχή είχα χάσει το μυαλό μου....
Όσο πέρναγε η ώρα όμως άρχισα να σκέφτομαι ότι δεν είναι λογικό να συμβαίνει κάτι μιας και τα γύρω πλοία συνέχιζαν κανονικά τις πορείες τους....
Ε,όταν διάβασα κιόλας πιο πάνω το τι γίνεται,ησύχασα... :Wink:

----------


## No Name

Ενα ρεμετζο στην Παρο

----------


## dimitris

> Μακάρι να το πετύχω και γώ στον Αγ. Προκόπη τον Σεπτέμβριο! Τότε θα σας το φωτογραφήσω απο κεί .
> 
> Πριν απο δυο χρόνια το είχα φωτογραφήσει στο λιμάνι της Νάξου κατα την προσπάθεια προσδέτησης του. Η φωτογραφία αυτή τελικά αποδείχθηκε και ιστορική αφού μια βδομάδα μετά βύθισε ακριβώς στο ίδιο σημείο μια θαλαμηγό που φαίνεται κι αυτή στην φωτογραφία μου .


δεν ηταν αυτος ο Κεντερης αλλα το σημερινο RED SEA I(ex.ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ)  που λενε πως προκαλεσε την βυθιση :Wink:

----------


## vazelo

μπορουμε να εχουμε τουλαχιστον τη φωτο??

----------


## scoufgian

και για τους ομοιδεατες,φιλους μου *Nelιτες*,η πρωτη διαφημιση ,σε εφημεριδα ,του ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ 1 σαν ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ.Κοντοζυγωνει η ωρα να παρει και αυτο την αγουσα για την αραπια.Κριμα.......
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 12316

----------


## dimitris

Ο Αιολος Κεντερης Ι στη Ναξο απο τις 12:30 περιπου που εφτανε εως και τις 17:00 που ειχε αναχωρηση την εβγαζε μια μπροστα απο την παραλια του Αγ.Προκοπιου (υπαρχει φωτ. ποιο πανω) η μπροστα απο την παραλια του Αγ.Γεωργιου οπως ειναι σε αυτη την φωτογραφια 
aiolos kenteris I.JPG

----------


## giannisk88

O Αιολος τον Αυγουστο του 2004 στο λιμάνι της Πάρου.Απολαύστε και ερωτευθείτε σε αυτό το μαγικό ηλιοβασίλεμα!!! :Wink: 

DSC00148.jpg

DSC00153.jpg

----------


## erwdios

Ο Αίολος Κεντέρης στην ανάπαυλα που κάνει έξω από τον Αγ. Προκόπη της Νάξου

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Αίολος Κεντέρης I σήμερα κατα την άφιξη του και την αναχώρηση του στο Λιμάνι της Νάξου.

aioloskenterhs1.jpg

aioloskenterhs2.jpg

aioloskenterhs3.jpg

aioloskenterhs4.jpg

aioloskenterhs5.jpg

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

η συνέχεια ....


aioloskenterhs6.jpg

aioloskenterhs7.jpg

aioloskenterhs8.jpg

aioloskenterhs9.jpg

aioloskenterhs10.jpg

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

για τους φίλους nelites που είναι αρκετοί  :Wink: 
aioloskenterhs11.jpg

aioloskenterhs12.jpg

aioloskenterhs13.jpg

aioloskenterhs14.jpg

aioloskenterhs15.jpg

----------


## mike_rodos

Ευχαριστούμε Νίκο!!! Με μία λέξη ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΑ... Κάποτε ερχόταν και στην Ρόδο, αλλά λόγω τιμής εισητηρίου άντεξε μόνο 2 καλοκαίρια (2002-2003)... Ενδεικτικά θυμάμαι είχε 66 ευρώ εισητήριο το ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ και 35 ευρώ το ΔΙΑΓΟΡΑΣ!

----------


## scoufgian

κυριε Admin ,καταρχην τα συγχαρητηρια μου ,για τις υπεροχες φωτογραφιες σας.Καποιο πουλακι μου πε, πως τις βγαζατε απο μια παραλια, που ηταν κοντα στο λιμανι.Αυτη η παραλια δεν ειχε και κανα "ζωντανο πλασμα" ,να μας βγαλετε και να μας την ανεβασετε στα θαλασσινα τοπια και εικονες?Πηξαμε σημερα στις πανεμορφες εικονες πλοιων που εχετε βγαλει.......

----------


## george__

Το Αίολος φωτογραφημένο έξω από τον Πειραιά

----------


## laz94

ΠΑΡΟΣ 29/6/2008

----------


## scoufgian

το σημερινο ρεπορταζ μας απο το εναπομεινοντα Κεντερη ειναι οτι το πλοιο ξεκουραζεται................κλειστη η αριστερη μπουκαπορτα και στη δεξια να καθονται 2 φυλακες και να παιζουν ταβλι......... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14552

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14553

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14554

----------


## Nautikos II

> το σημερινο ρεπορταζ μας απο το εναπομεινοντα Κεντερη ειναι οτι το πλοιο ξεκουραζεται................κλειστη η αριστερη μπουκαπορτα και στη δεξια να καθονται 2 φυλακες και να παιζουν ταβλι.........
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14552
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14553
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14554


To εκανες το ρεπορταζ ετσι;:mrgreen: ωραια φωτο Γιαννη, παντα τετοια :Wink:

----------


## Thanasis89

Το όμορφο ταχύπλοο της ΝΕΛ στον Πειραιά !

----------


## Nautikos II

Και μια σημερινη, Γιαννη σημερα δεν ειχαν "ταβλι":mrgreen:

018.JPG

----------


## scoufgian

> Και μια σημερινη, Γιαννη σημερα δεν ειχαν "ταβλι":mrgreen:
> 
> 018.JPG


ενταξει φαινεται θα τοποθετησαν τις "πορτες" που παιζαν............ :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## speedrunner

Χθες το απόγευμα πάνω απο το Speedrunner II

----------


## scoufgian

ας το δουμε καλυτερα πριν μας εγκαταλειψει...........
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 15220

----------


## Vortigern

και απο εμενα 3 φωτο του κεντερης....

----------


## agnostos

Να και το Αιολος Εξπρες 1 με τα καινουρια συνιαλα υστερα απο την πωληση της NEL στην ANEK!!! :Very Happy: 

ΥΓ Ελπιζω ο φιλος scoufgian να μην εχει προβλημα...

----------


## scoufgian

> Να και το Αιολος Εξπρες 1 με τα καινουρια συνιαλα υστερα απο την πωληση της NEL στην ANEK!!!
> 
> ΥΓ Ελπιζω ο φιλος scoufgian να μην εχει προβλημα...


τι ειναι τουτο?καλυτερα να μεινει ,παροπλισμενο το πλοιο, με τα χρωματα της nel ,παρα να εχουμε αυτο το εκτρωμα........... :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## .voyager

Σα δουλειά, είναι μια χαρά ,άσχετα με το αν θα άρεσε με σινιάλα της ΑΝΕΚ γενικότερα.

----------


## scoufgian

> Σα δουλειά, είναι μια χαρά ,άσχετα με το αν θα άρεσε με σινιάλα της ΑΝΕΚ γενικότερα.


οταν λες δουλεια τι εννοεις?το βαψιμο?

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

o αιολος κεντερης ιι στο λιμανι του πειραιά  να περιμενει.το μελλον του λιγο-πολυ γνωστο...πως λενε το ''αλλος για χιο τραβηξε ,αλλος για μυτιληνη''για τη ΝΕΛ ισχυει το ''ολοι στην ερυθρα τραβηξανε...
13-09-08_1003.jpg
13-09-08_1001.jpg

----------


## Νaval22

> o αιολος κεντερης ιι στο λιμανι του πειραιά


αίολος 1 θες να πείς

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

ΛΑΘΟΣ ΜΟΥ!ΜΠΕΡΔΕΥΤΗΚΑ

----------


## dimitris

...Με αφησανε μοναχουλη μου τα ξαδερφακια μου και φυγανε για Ερυθρα...
ο θειος "Θεοφιλος" ακομα στο νοσοκομειο...
ο παππους "Ταξιαρχης" θελει λιγα ενσημα ακομα για να βγει στην συνταξη...
η γιαγια μου η "Μυτιληνη" με κοιτα απο απεναντι παραπονεμενη...
και ο μπαμπας Αποστολος δεν μου λεει τι θα γινω... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
aiolos kenteris I.jpg

----------


## laz94

> ...Με αφησανε μοναχουλη μου τα ξαδερφακια μου και φυγανε για Ερυθρα...
> ο θειος "Θεοφιλος" ακομα στο νοσοκομειο...
> ο παππους "Ταξιαρχης" θελει λιγα ενσημα ακομα για να βγει στην συνταξη...
> η γιαγια μου η "Μυτιληνη" με κοιτα απο απεναντι παραπονεμενη...
> και ο μπαμπας Αποστολος δεν μου λεει τι θα γινω...
> aiolos kenteris I.jpg


χαχαχα!!!! Ωραία φωτο και ακόμη πιο ωραίο σχόλιο :Very Happy: :lol:

----------


## scoufgian

> ...Με αφησανε μοναχουλη μου τα ξαδερφακια μου και φυγανε για Ερυθρα...
> ο θειος "Θεοφιλος" ακομα στο νοσοκομειο...
> ο παππους "Ταξιαρχης" θελει λιγα ενσημα ακομα για να βγει στην συνταξη...
> η γιαγια μου η "Μυτιληνη" με κοιτα απο απεναντι παραπονεμενη...
> και ο μπαμπας Αποστολος δεν μου λεει τι θα γινω...
> aiolos kenteris I.jpg


εσυ "μπεμπη" dimitri, ασε κατω την οικγενεια της nel ,γιατι σε βλεπω να μπαρκαρεις για αιγυπτο και να γινεσαι παπαδοπαιδι της οικογενειας.οριστε μας........

----------


## dimitris

γι αυτο εμεις στην ΠαροΝαξια την διαλυσαμε νωρις την οικογενεια και ηρεμησαμε :Razz:

----------


## Orion_v

Στον Scoufgian  ..... 28/9 Πειραιας 

P9281819.JPG

----------


## scoufgian

> Στον Scoufgian ..... 28/9 Πειραιας 
> 
> P9281819.JPG


οσο τη καλοβλεπω τη φωτογραφια μου αρεσουν απιστευτα τα χρωματα.Εχουν κατι το ιδιαιτερο.Τα σεβη μου Βilly και ευχαριστω για την αφιερωση :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## STRATHGOS

to kenteris einai akoma ston peiraia giati kati san na ida sto ais i la8os e

----------


## Speedkiller

Τι έγινε ρε παιδιά???Ήρθε η ΔΕΗ???? :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20559

Στρατηγέ δε νομίζω πως είδες λάθος...

----------


## Leo

Από το site Open Seas αντιγράφω

20/10/2008 ΣΥΡΟΣ-ΛΑΥΡΙΟ N E L ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ I 07:00 - 11:15
20/10/2008 ΣΥΡΟΣ-ΚΕΑ N E L ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ I 07:00 - 10:00
20/10/2008 ΣΥΡΟΣ-ΚΥΘΝΟΣ N E LΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ Ι 07:00 - 08:40

Προφανώς αυτός είναι ο Αίολος 2 που διαβάσαμε πρόσαφτα ότι θα αντικαταστήσει το Παναγία Χοζοβιώτισσα  :Confused:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): . Έχει και συνέχεια την επόμενη ημέρα.... Οι κυκλαδύτες πάιρνουν το αίμα τους πίσω ???

----------


## captain 83

Και στις 14:00 έχει αναχώρηση από Λαύριο για Κέα Κύθνο Σύρο.

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

ΣΥΡΟΣ-ΛΑΥΡΙΟ 3 ΩΡΕΣ ΚΑΙ 15 ΛΕΠΤΑ?
ΚΑΛΑ ΜΕ ΠΟΣΑ ΘΑ ΠΑΕΙ ΜΕ 17?
ΤΟ ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΝΗ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΕ ΣΕ 1-40'!!

----------


## Speedkiller

Και πολλά είναι...Η Χοζοβιώτισσα ποιο γρήγορα πήγαινε?

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

ΣΩΣΤΑ!
ΟΤΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΒΑΖΑΝ ΘΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΧΟΖ.
ΠΟΣΟ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΤΟΝ ΑΙΟΛΟ.
ΞΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΕ ΚΑΛΗ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΤΟ ΕΣΩΤΕΡΙΚΟ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ?

----------


## MYTILENE

Μια χαρά είναι φίλε,πρίν 2μήνες σταμάτησε τα δρομολόγια,άραξε,ξεκουράστηκε,καθαρίστηκε και τώρα λέει να πάει να ξεμουδιάσει με 17 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): -*ΤΟ ΠΟΛΥ Ε,μη το παρακάνουμε*- κομβάκια στα Ενδοκυκλαδικά!!!!
ΥΓ:Ευτυχώς η πληροφορία μου ήταν σωστή,το είχα ένα άγχος όταν το έγραφα στο topic του ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΧΟΖΩΒΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## AegeanIslands

Το πλοιο με τις δυο (2) μηχανες παει με 24-25 α ν ε τ α!
Για να παει με 17 οι μηχανες θα πρεπει να δουλευουν πολυ πεσμενες ,δεν πιστευω το βαπορι να μπορει να δουλευει με τοσες στροφες .Ιδωμεν

----------


## Speedkiller

Αν κρίνω απο τον Κεντέρη ΙΙ που κατέβαινε αίγυπτο με 13 knots τότε μάλλον και αυτός μπορεί και με λιγότερο από 18 και 25...Θέλω πολύ να δω πόσο θα το ανοιγουν...Γουστάρω να μην ξεπερνά τους 15!!! :Razz:

----------


## MYTILENE

> Αν κρίνω απο τον Κεντέρη ΙΙ που κατέβαινε αίγυπτο με 13 knots τότε μάλλον και αυτός μπορεί και με λιγότερο από 18 και 25...Θέλω πολύ να δω πόσο θα το ανοιγουν...Γουστάρω να μην ξεπερνά τους 15!!!


ΕΕΕΕΕ δε παίζεσαι :Razz: !!!!!!!!30αρια θα χτυπάει :Razz:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ..........

----------


## plori

Νομίζω οτι εαν το πλοίο ακολουθήση αυτή την ταχύτητα που συνεπάγεται απο της ώρες που δίνει το openseas θα είναι πιστεύω μια λάθος κίνηση της NEL διότι αυτό τον καιρό ο προεδρός της έχει συκρουστεί με όλους και με όλα με αφορμή την παλαιότητα και την ταχύτητα των πλοίων που επιδωτούνται.Αλλά ας περιμένουμε μέχρι αύριο που ξεκινάει ο Αιόλος. :???:

----------


## Vortigern

Φιλε πλωρη περιμενω φωτο του Αιολου απο το λιμανι μας...εγω δυστιχως δν θα μπορεσω να κατεβω στο λιμανι λογο σχολειου....

----------


## plori

> Φιλε πλωρη περιμενω φωτο του Αιολου απο το λιμανι μας...εγω δυστιχως δν θα μπορεσω να κατεβω στο λιμανι λογο σχολειου....


ΕΓΙΝΕ!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Vortigern

Ευχαριστω πολυ!!

----------


## Νaval22

> Το πλοιο με τις δυο (2) μηχανες παει με 24-25 α ν ε τ α! Για να παει με 17 οι μηχανες θα πρεπει να δουλευουν πολυ πεσμενες ,δεν πιστευω το βαπορι να μπορει να δουλευει με τοσες στροφες .Ιδωμεν


Μπορεί να δουλέψει μια χαρά δεν σημαίνει πως επειδή το πλοίο έχει ταχύτητα 35 μιλίων οι 17 κόμβοι είναι ρελαντί

----------


## plori

Αυτή την ώρα ταξιδεύει πρός Λαυριο για να πάρει θέση- και η ταχυτητά του είναι 18,5 κnots.!!!!!-

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

απο κινηση ξερει κανεις πως πηγε?

----------


## captain 83

Και το Τζετ Φέρρυ του καπτα Μάκη (χρόνια πολλά του για σήμερα) άνετα έκανε τον χειμώνα Βόλο Σποράδες με 15,5 κόμβους και ας πιάνει 30άρια.

----------


## plori

Το πλοίο ξεκίνησε και του ευχόμαστε καλά ταξίδια στην νέα - προσωρινή του γραμμή και η ταχύτητα που έχει απο Λαυριο-Κεα-Κύθνο κυμάνεται απο 14,6 έως 17,8 .

----------


## MYTILENE

Θα έχει πέσει τρελλή ΑΠΑΛΕΨΙΑ από το πλήρωμα,με 15,3 το βλέπω τώρα στο AIS :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): !!!Αν είναι ο καπτα Χάρης ο Τσουκαλάς μέσα θα τραβάει τις μπούκλες του :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Speedkiller

Πολύ το τρέχουνε!!!Είναι κ ακριβό το πετρέλαιο...Είπαμε...15 το πολύ!!!Άμα πια... :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## MYTILENE

Εγώ πιστεύω ότι:Εχουν στήσει γιγαντοοθόνη στα γραφεία της ΝΕΛ και παρακολουθούν μέσω AIS τη πορεία του πλοίου,όταν περάσει τους 15 πέφτει τηλέφωνο και χαμηλώνουν πάλι!!!!! :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Speedkiller

Δεν παίζω...Χτυπάει 17αρια...Αλήθεια για να μαστε κ λίγο σοβαροί πόσο μεγάλη μπορεί να είναι με τέτοιες ταχύτητες η κατανάλωση του?Ας πούμε σε σχέση με Θεόφιλο ή μυτιλήνη πόσο παραπάνω τους κοστίζει?

----------


## MYTILENE

Με βάση λεγόμενα ανθρώπων της διοίκησης βγαίνει και με το παραπάνω!!!

----------


## Speedkiller

Καταλαβαίνεις που το πάω Mytilene?Αν τον Πήγαιναν Χιο-Μυτιλήνη με 25-26 και εισητήριο όσο του χιος τι θα γινόταν άραγε??? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## dimitris

Περιπου στις 10:15 περασε τα φαναρια του Πειραια με πορεια για το Λαυριο...

----------


## dimitris

Περιπου στις 14:00 ελυσε και ξεκινησε στα νεα (προσωρινα :Confused: )του καθηκοντα...

----------


## sylver23

ελεος .πως το καταφερες αυτο???ειχες στειλει τον αδερφο σου λαυριο??η πατησες 200αρια στο δρομο για να προλαβεις..??
οτι και να κανες σου αξιζουν πολλα μπραβο

----------


## dimitris

sylver23 ευχαριστω πολυ!!! :Smile: 
εγω τις εβγαλα :Wink:

----------


## STRATHGOS

kala pos kai itan ayto e kai pire auta ta dromologia?? diladi 8a ξeximoniasi ekei. . .:???:

----------


## captain 83

Μέχρι την 31η Οκτωβρίου σε αντικατάσταση του Παναγία Χοζοβιώτισσα και θα συνεχίσει αν πάρει την άγονη.

----------


## STRATHGOS

> Μέχρι την 31η Οκτωβρίου σε αντικατάσταση του Παναγία Χοζοβιώτισσα και θα συνεχίσει αν πάρει την άγονη.


nai kala arga to 8imi8ikan na to antikatastisoun trixes eprepe na to ixan kani apo kairo alla βeβea tore ine i kopi tis pitas. . .:??? :Razz: oio kala na bazane to ταξιαρχης . .

----------


## leonidas

Ο κεντερης 1 προσεγγιζει τη Κυθνο αργα και απολαυστικα !  :Wink:   




(μονο 15 knots και οχι μονο κοντα στο νησι , αλλα και πιο εξω τα ιδια επιανε)

----------


## SpyrosB

Μεγάλες πιένες ο Μέριχας, η φάση είναι οτι για να πάς με το Κεντέρης στην Κύθνο θές 41¤ για 1 άτομο και αμάξι ενώ με Μακεδών ή Μαρμάρι θές 56¤ (στοιχεία απο http://imaginationtravel.forth-crs.g...gres.exe?PM=BB )

Βέβαια το Κεντέρης κάνει 2 ώρες και 20 λεπτά επειδή πάει απο Τζιά ενώ τα άλλα 1 ώρα και 40 λεπτά γιατί πάνε κατευθείαν. Εγω πάντως θα πήγαινα με το Κεντέρης γιατι είναι διαφορά τα 15 ευρώ για μονο 40 λεπτά πραπάνω.  :Wink: 

Βέβαια με το Χοζοβιώτισσα δεν έχω πάει ποτέ αυτό τα ταξίδι και ας ήταν η ίδια διαφορά στα λεφτά...:twisted:

Το θέμα βέβαια είναι οτι το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο έχει μπεί προσωρινά γι' άυτο μη κάνουμε και πολύ όρεξη γιατι δε πρόκειται να μείνει στη γραμμή. :Wink:

----------


## vinman

> Περιπου στις 14:00 ελυσε και ξεκινησε στα νεα (προσωρινα)του καθηκοντα...
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20787Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20788


Επρεπε να το περιμένεις και στο πρώτο νησί που θα έδενε... :Very Happy: 
Τι είναι αυτά?Μόνο απο Πειραιά και Λαύριο??
Μισές δουλειές κάνεις Δημήτρη.. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ...
Η ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΛΑΥΡΙΟ-ΚΕΑ-ΚΥΘΝΟΣ-ΣΥΡΟΣ
ΘΕΩΡΕΙΤΑΙ ΑΓΟΝΗ :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## SpyrosB

> ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ...
> Η ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΛΑΥΡΙΟ-ΚΕΑ-ΚΥΘΝΟΣ-ΣΥΡΟΣ
> ΘΕΩΡΕΙΤΑΙ ΑΓΟΝΗ


Η γραμμή είναι Λαύριο - Κέα - Κύθνο - Σύρο - Πάρο - Νάξο -Ίο -Σίκινο -Φολέγανδρο - Κίμολο - Μήλο :Wink: 

Kάποιες μέρες κάνει και αυτό που λές για να εξυπηρετηθούν αυτοί που θέλουν να πάνε Σύρο για δουλειές.

----------


## dimitris

> Επρεπε να το περιμένεις και στο πρώτο νησί που θα έδενε...
> Τι είναι αυτά?Μόνο απο Πειραιά και Λαύριο??
> Μισές δουλειές κάνεις Δημήτρη..


Μανωλη παραλιγο θα το εκανα κι αυτο... :Very Happy:

----------


## Vortigern

Αυτη την ωρα κινητε με 17knots

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Πρώτη σήμερα του Αίολου Κεντέρη Ι για τα ενδοκυκλαδικά, ο ρεπόρτερ Captain *Leo* ήταν εκεί  :Wink:  και είπε να μας καλημερίσει κάπως έτσι....

P1110681.JPG

----------


## vinman

Το'πα,δεν το'πα?
Στο λιμάνι με τη μηχανή έχει κατασκηνώσει!! :Very Happy: 
Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ Leo!!
Μας έχεις χαρίσει όμορφες φωτογραφίες!!!

----------


## MYTILENE

Είσαι άπαιχτος και.....άρρωστος :Razz:  :Razz: !!!!!!Προσωπικά σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για την υπέροχη φώτο που έβγαλες αλλά και το φίλο ΝΙΚΟ που την ''ανέβασε''  !!!!

----------


## plori

Στην Σίφνο στην παρθενική του άφιξη... :Smile: 

IMG_1024.jpg

IMG_1031.jpg

----------


## vinman

> Στην Σίφνο στην παρθενική του άφιξη...


 
Ωραίες φωτογραφίες Plori... :Wink: 
Τελικά το είδαμε σχεδόν παντού απο χθές...
Πειραιά,Λαύριο,Σύρο και τώρα Σίφνο....
¶ψογοι όλοι!!!!!!!!

----------


## kastro

Αυτή η δρομολόγηση θα σημαίνει έσοδα για την ΝΕΛ;

----------


## Vortigern

> Στην Σίφνο στην παρθενική του άφιξη...


Ενα ευχαριστω κ απο εμενα..επιτελους κ ενα απο τα Αιολος στο λιμανι μας

παραλιγο να κατεβαινα κ εγω στο λιμανι..ξεκινησα κ εμεινα απο βενζινη δυστιχος :Mad:

----------


## plori

> Ενα ευχαριστω κ απο εμενα..επιτελους κ ενα απο τα Αιολος στο λιμανι μας
> 
> παραλιγο να κατεβαινα κ εγω στο λιμανι..ξεκινησα κ εμεινα απο βενζινη δυστιχος


Έχασες μια πολύ καλή άφιξη,αλλά την γλίτωσες απο το σχολείο και την πάτησες απο το μηχανάκι σου ελπίζω να τα καταφέρεις να το φωτογραφίσεις όταν περάσει το απόγευμα.

----------


## Vortigern

Τη ωρα θα περασει?Γιατι δουλευω 2:30 με 6 , 6:30....

Στην επομενη να βρεθουμε κιολας αν θες..

----------


## speedrunner

Απιστευτο και δεν είμαι Φολέγανδρο για να το βγάλω φωτογραφία στο λιμάνι

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

O AIOLOS KENTERHS THA KANEI TO DROMOLOGIO
SYROS-IOS SHMERA SE 9 WRES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:-o:-o:-o

----------


## speedrunner

Απο ότι βλέπω στο AIS σήμερα κάνει δρομολόγιο Σύρο - Πάρο - Σέριφο - Σίφνο - Κίμωλο - Μήλο - Φολέγανδρο - Σίκινο - Ίο - Πάρο - Σύρο.
Και η ταχύτητα έφτασε και τα 22 μίλια.

----------


## speedrunner

Μπορεί εγώ να μην είμαι Φολέγανδρο αλλά έστειλα άλλον για φωτογραφία.
Δεμένο στο λιμάνι της Φολεγάνδρου
_Η ποιότητα είναι χαμηλή για είναι από MMS_

----------


## plori

Έχουμε φωτογραφίσει όλοι την διαδρομή του Κεντέρις Ι επόμενες φωτογραφίες που περιμένουμε είναι απο Σίκινο και Ίο. :Very Happy:  :Razz:

----------


## plori

> Μπορεί εγώ να μην είμαι Φολέγανδρο αλλά έστειλα άλλον για φωτογραφία.
> Δεμένο στο λιμάνι της Φολεγάνδρου
> _Η ποιότητα είναι χαμηλή για είναι από MMS_


Πολύ καλή, αρκεί που κατάφερες να "ενημερώσεις" το site μας με την άφιξη του Αιόλος στην όμορφη Φολέγανδρο!!!

----------


## kastro

Τώρα στην Φολέγανδρο δεν έχετε μόνο το Ρομίλντα.

----------


## AegeanIslands

> Μπορεί να δουλέψει μια χαρά δεν σημαίνει πως επειδή το πλοίο έχει ταχύτητα 35 μιλίων οι 17 κόμβοι είναι ρελαντί


To "μπορει να ταξιδεψει μια χαρα" ειναι κατι που υποστηριζεις εσυ η κατι που ισχυει?
Οι μηχανες του πλοιου το πανε με 35-37 κομβους  λειτουργοντας και οι τεσσερις (4) στο full,για να παει με 15 η 17 που παει τωρα θα πρεπει να μεινει με δυο (2) κ αυτες να δουλευουν στο minimum.Αυτο το minimum ομως εχει κι ενα critical point το οποιο δεν πρεπει να κρατιουντε εκει -τοσο χαμηλα δλδ- οι στροφες των μηχανων.Αυτο οσον αφορα το Μηχανικο κομματι.
Απο εκει κ μετα το πλοιο το οποιο ειναι εφοδιασμενο με ενα συστημα σταθεροποιησης,το λεγομενο M.D.I, που συνδιαζει τη λειτουργια του T-FOIL,TRIM TABS k FINS,παυει να ειναι αποτελεσματικο λογω μικρης ταχυτητας με αποτελεσμα το πλοιο να ειναι ανυποφορο ακομα κ με ενα 6αρακι.

----------


## Haddock

Εδώ που τα λέμε, αν και off topic, δεν υπάρχει ταχύπλοο που να είναι καλοτάξιδο. Γνωρίζουμε την κατανάλωση με αυτές τις ταχύτητες (tph);

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Ειμαστε φοβεροι φωτογραφιζουμε παντου  :Cool: 
Πολυ ωραιες οι νεες φωτογραφιες !
Μια ερωτηση ειχαν πει οτι θα αφαιρεσουν το ονομα του κεντερη λογω ντοπας 2004.
Τι εγινε τωρα που υπαρχουν ακομα κεντερης 1 & 2 ;

----------


## Leo

Αυτό δεν το είχα/έχω ακούσει. Αντίθετα θυμάμαι μαι δήλωση της ΝΕΛ που έλεγε οτι και οι Βασιλείς δνε υπάρχουν πια αλλά οι δρόμοι έχουν βασιλικά ονόματα... Είπαν τότε λοιπόν, ότι με το ίδο σκεπτικό, το Κεντέρης θα παραμείνει. Δεν έχω κάτι άλλο...

----------


## Mixalhs_13

ΟΚ , σε ευχαριστω  :Wink:

----------


## BULKERMAN

Shmera to prwi perase ystera apo arketa xronia to aiolos kenteris apo thn andro.arxise ta endokykladika mallon.apopse exei dianyktereysh sto gaurio kai to prwi tha xw kai photo apo to ploio sto limani.

----------


## polykas

*ΝΑ ΤΟ...ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΤΗΝΟ.ΚΑΛΟΡΙΖΙΚΟ.ΠΟΙΟΣ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΕ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΔΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΕΝΔΟΚΥΚΛΑΔΙΚΑ.ΤΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΑΚΟΥΣΟΥΜΕ.ΘΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΚΗ ΑΠΟΥΣΙΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΕΜΦΑΝΙΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΗΣ ΤΗΝΟΥ......* 

*Coryright Lakis*


PA230505.jpg




PA230511.jpg





PA230521.jpg

----------


## mastrovasilis

Καταπληκτικές γιώργο όπως πάντα... :Wink:

----------


## Speedkiller

Πρέπει να κανε και γ.... τις μανούβρες!!!

----------


## AegeanIslands

Παντως απ οτι φαινεται απο τις εικονες βλεπουμε ενα καλο σχετικα γυρισμα στα 15 μετρα απο τον ντοκο στα νετα!
Αυτο ομως απο το "και γ..ω τις μανουβρες" απεχει αρκετα εως πολυ.

----------


## Speedkiller

Ο σχολιασμός αγαπητέ πηγαινε ως προς τον τρόπο περιστροφής του πλοίου και όχι στη δυσκολία του ελιγμού...Επίσης χρησιμοποίησα τη λέξη πρέπει δηλώνωντας υπόθεση μιας και δεν ήμουν μπροστά να δω...

----------


## vinman

> *ΝΑ ΤΟ...ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΤΗΝΟ.ΚΑΛΟΡΙΖΙΚΟ.ΠΟΙΟΣ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΕ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΔΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΕΝΔΟΚΥΚΛΑΔΙΚΑ.ΤΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΑΚΟΥΣΟΥΜΕ.ΘΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΚΗ ΑΠΟΥΣΙΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΕΜΦΑΝΙΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΗΣ ΤΗΝΟΥ......* 
> 
> *Coryright Lakis*
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21235
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Σας ευχαριστούμε και τους δύο!!
Πανέμορφες!!

----------


## STRATHGOS

> *ΝΑ ΤΟ...ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΤΗΝΟ.ΚΑΛΟΡΙΖΙΚΟ.ΠΟΙΟΣ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΕ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΔΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΕΝΔΟΚΥΚΛΑΔΙΚΑ.ΤΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΑΚΟΥΣΟΥΜΕ.ΘΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΚΗ ΑΠΟΥΣΙΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΕΜΦΑΝΙΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΗΣ ΤΗΝΟΥ......* 
> 
> *Coryright Lakis*
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21235
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lETE NA TO DOYME KAI STIN XIO KAI STIN LESVO META APO TOSO KAIRO!!!EMA8A TELOS TOU MINA TO MITILINI PAI GIA ETISIA!! :Razz:  MAKARI..!!! PANTOS AN ER8I EGO 8A EIMAI APO TOUS PROTOUS POU 8A TO PERIMENO STIN MPOYKA TOU LIMANIOU TIS MITILINIS KAI ME TO POUMPI 8A ANAΨO BEGKALIKA KAI 8A ANAΨO KAI ROYKETES STON OYRANO !!! 8A KANO TIN NIXTA MERA TELOS!:lol:

----------


## MYTILENE

> lETE NA TO DOYME KAI STIN XIO KAI STIN LESVO META APO TOSO KAIRO!!!EMA8A TELOS TOU MINA TO MITILINI PAI GIA ETISIA!! MAKARI..!!! PANTOS AN ER8I EGO 8A EIMAI APO TOUS PROTOUS POU 8A TO PERIMENO STIN MPOYKA TOU LIMANIOU TIS MITILINIS KAI ME TO POUMPI 8A ANAΨO BEGKALIKA KAI 8A ANAΨO KAI ROYKETES STON OYRANO !!! 8A KANO TIN NIXTA MERA TELOS!:lol:


.............Φίλε τι μου θύμισες τώρα?Ένα τραγούδι του Σφακιανάκη που έλεγε:όνειρα και όνειρα πήγανε χαμένα........ :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## milos express

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΣΤΑ ΕΝΔΟΚΥΚΛΑΔΙΚΑ
DSCF2395.jpg

----------


## leonidas

Πολυ ομορφη φιλε μου , με ωραια χρωμματα !
Μπραβο !  :Very Happy:

----------


## Vortigern

> ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΣΤΑ ΕΝΔΟΚΥΚΛΑΔΙΚΑ


Μπραβο πολυ ωραια η φωτογραφια σου φιλε...

----------


## milos express

DSCF2400.jpg

DSCF2401.jpg

DSCF2411.jpg

DSCF2413.jpg

----------


## leonidas

Φανταστικες , τελειες ...
Πολυ ομορφες !!!
Συνεχισε ετσι .
 :Wink:

----------


## Vortigern

Αλλος ενας ανταποκριτης απο Σιφνο..μπραβο ωραιες φωτο..

----------


## Speedkiller

Μπράβο Μήλος Εξπρές!!!Πολύ ωραίες φωτογραφίες!!!!!!!!!Γιατι δεν τις βάζεις και στο gallery??? :Wink:

----------


## vinman

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21307
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21308
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21309
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21310


Πανέμορφες!!!

----------


## plori

Πολύ όμορφες αλλά νομίζω οτι η Σίφνο όπως αναφέρει και ο vortigen έχει πολλούς καραβολάτρες , συνεχίζουμε λοιπόν την "δουλειά" :Very Happy:

----------


## laz94

Καταπληκτικές φίλε Μήλος Εξπρες! :Very Happy:  :Wink:

----------


## Mixalhs_13

η τριτη φωτο ειναι τελεια !!

----------


## Vortigern

> Πολύ όμορφες αλλά νομίζω οτι η Σίφνο όπως αναφέρει και ο vortigen έχει πολλούς καραβολάτρες , συνεχίζουμε λοιπόν την "δουλειά"


Μπραβο ετσι νομιζο οτι απο της Δυτικες μονο εμεις καληπτουμε τα πλοια που προσεγγιζουν σε εμας...να συνεχισουμε οσο ποιο καλα μπορουμε.... :Wink:

----------


## ΦΑΝΑΡΙ

Παρακαλώ πατήστε ένα από τα εικονίδια γρήγορης απάντησης στα παραπάνω μηνύματα για να ενεργοποιήσετε τη λειτουργία γρήγορης απάντησης.

----------


## Νaval22

το μεγαλείο του αίολος 1 στο λαύριο,η ορειβασία άξιζε το κόπο,θα τις ανεβάσω σε κανονικό μέγεθος και στο gallery :Very Happy:  αφιερωμένες στο strathgo
100_6601.jpg

100_6614.jpg

----------


## Speedkiller

> το μεγαλείο του αίολος 1 στο λαύριο,η ορειβασία άξιζε το κόπο,θα τις ανεβάσω σε κανονικό μέγεθος και στο gallery αφιερωμένες στο strathgo
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21380
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21381



Ωραίες φώτο Στέφανε!!!¶μα τον είχανε γκαζωμένο κιολας....

----------


## ΦΑΝΑΡΙ

:lol: :Razz: :lol:aiolos 006.jpg

aiolos 005.jpg

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Η πρωτη φωτογραφια απεδειξε οτι οι ελληνες ναυτες ειναι ατρομητοι :lol:

----------


## milos express

τις αγονες  για τα ενδοκυκλαδικα δρομολογια για ανατ. καιδυτ. κυκλαδες με εδρα τη συρο και το λαυριο θα μοιραζονται τα δυο πλοια της nel  kenteris 1 kai kenteris 2 συμφωνα με εγκυρες πηγες απο 1/11/08-31/10/09

----------


## scoufgian

ωραια νεα.......

----------


## laz94

> τις αγονες για τα ενδοκυκλαδικα δρομολογια για ανατ. καιδυτ. κυκλαδες με εδρα τη συρο και το λαυριο θα μοιραζονται τα δυο πλοια της nel kenteris 1 kai kenteris 2 συμφωνα με εγκυρες πηγες απο 1/11/08-31/10/09


 
Το Κεντέρης 2 δεν είχε φύγει?
Θα ξαναγυρίσει?

----------


## MYTILENE

> ωραια νεα.......


 :Wink:  :Wink:  :Razz:  :Razz: ......και ευχάριστα ε?

----------


## Georgecz3

Θα είναι βιώσιμα ομως στην γραμμή(λογο λειτουργικών εξόδων)?

----------


## STRATHGOS

> Θα είναι βιώσιμα ομως στην γραμμή(λογο λειτουργικών εξόδων)?


Ama pesei zesto xrima apo tis epidotisis 8a einai biosimo!! me tin moni diafora oti den 8a bgazi osa abgaze me ta alla ta sinbatika!! logo perteleon!
ta taxiploio 8a kene parapano kausima!!  :Cool:

----------


## AegeanIslands

Μην εισαι τοσο σιγουρος φιλε το πλοιο παει Ρ ε λ α ν τ ι...

----------


## grangelo

> Αρχικό μήνυμα απο *Georgecz3*  
> _Θα είναι βιώσιμα ομως στην γραμμή(λογο λειτουργικών εξόδων)?_


Πιστευω οτι σιγουρα θα ειναι κερδοφορες οχι απλα βιωσιμα!
Εξαλου οι τιμες των καυσιμων εχουν παρει την κατιουσα

----------


## Sorokxos

Η γνωμη μου ειναι οτι εφοσον το βαζουν παει να πει οτι είναι βιώσιμο. Αν δεν ήταν απλά δε θα το εβαζαν. Ή θα ζητουσαν μεγαλυτερο αντιτιμο.

----------


## M.D.I

> Ο σχολιασμός αγαπητέ πηγαινε ως προς τον τρόπο περιστροφής του πλοίου και όχι στη δυσκολία του ελιγμού...Επίσης χρησιμοποίησα τη λέξη πρέπει δηλώνωντας υπόθεση μιας και δεν ήμουν μπροστά να δω...


ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΟΙ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ ΑΠΟΔΕΙΚΝΥΟΥΝ,ΤΟ ΓΥΡΙΣΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΑΚΡΙΝΟ,ΤΟ RATE OF TURN TO ΞΕΡΟΥΜΕ ΟΤΑΝ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΕΧΕΙ ΔΥΟ ΜΗΧΑΝΕΣ,ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΟΤΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΚΑΠ-ΓΙΩΡΓΟ ΘΑ ΔΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ.ΜΑΚΑΡΙ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΤΟΥ ΠΑΡΕΛΘΟΝΤΟΣ.

----------


## milos express

ΤΑ ΝΕΑ ΛΕΝΕ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ 2 ΘΑ ΡΘΕΙ 1/12 ΕΛΛΑΔΑ.ΤΩΡΑ ΕΤΟΙΜΑΖΕΤΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΝΗ ΙΣΩΣ ΠΡΟΣΩΡΙΝΑ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΝΑ ΡΘΕΙ ΤΟ 2. ΑΠΟ ΟΤΙ ΑΚΟΥΣΑ ΟΙ ΤΙΜΕΣ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΟΠΟΙΙΘΗΚΑΝ ΣΕ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΧΟΖ/ΣΑ ΠΗΓΑΝ ΣΕ ΤΙΜΕΣ ΤΑΧΥΠΛΟΟΥ. ΙΣΩΣ ΝΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΟΡΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΑΓΟΝΕΣ... ΤΟ ΑΞΙΖΕΙ ..ΑΝΑΒΑΘΜΗΣΗ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΝΗΣΙΑ ΜΑΣ... :Wink:

----------


## Νaval22

Αποκλείεται να πήγαν σε τιμές ταχυπλόου εξάλλου με 18 μίλια ταξιδεύει

----------


## milos express

ΑΤΥΧΗΜΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΤΑΔΙΩΞΗ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΩΤΟΥ ΤΟΥ ΛΙΜ .ΜΗΛΟΥ ΚΟΝΤΑ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΗΣ ΣΕΡΙΦΟΥ ΕΣΠΕΥΣΑΝ ΓΙΑ ΔΙΑΣΩΣΗ ΑΛΙΕΥΤΙΚΑ ΤΗΣ ΣΙΦΝΟΥ SUPER PUMA ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ 1. ΕΥΤΗΧΩΣ ΠΗΓΑΝ ΟΛΑ ΚΑΛΑ .. :Sad:

----------


## speedrunner

Ευτυχώς άλλαξαν και τις ώρες άφιξης γιατί δεν ήταν δυνατό να έχει τις ώρες του Χοζοβιώτισσα.

----------


## SpyrosB

Παιδιά έλεος, τι έγινε με τις τιμές; Υποτίθεται οτι το επιδοτούμενο υπάρχει, εκτός απο το να εξυπηρετεί τις άγωνες, για να μειώνεται και το κόστος μετακίνησης των κατοίκων. Το εισιτήριο Λάυριο <-> Κύθνος πήγε απο τα 40¤ στα 60¤ για ένα άτομο και ΙΧ. Αύξηση 50% και τι να το κάνει ο άλλος επειδή κάνει 40 λεπτά πιο γρήγορα, αν τον ένοιαζε η ταχύτητα θα έπερνε απο την αρχή άλλο καράβι.

Δε ξέρω πως το καταφέρανε αλλα ανεβάσανε το κόστος των μετακινήσεων πάρα πολύ με αυτο το κόλπο. Ας βάλουν ένα απλο συμβατικό καράβι, που να είναι καθαρό  και σε καλή κατάσταση και ας παραμείνουν οι τιμές στα ίδια επίπεδα. Δε ζήτησε κανείς ταχύπλοο, που να πηγαίνει με ταχύτητα συμβατικού για να πάνε οι τιμές στο Θεό. :Mad:

----------


## Νaval22

προφανώς σου λέει 'ο καπτεν αγούδημος είναι πιο έξυπνος απο μας?βλ jetferry 1' 
και ακουλουθήσανε παρόμοια τακτική

----------


## milos express

ΟΤΑΝ ΣΑΣ ΤΑ ΕΛΕΓΑ ΕΓΩ ΛΕΓΑΤΕ ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΕΤΑΙ. ΣΙΦΝΟ ΠΑΡΟ(4,50) ΤΩΡΑ 9 ΚΑΙ ΣΙΦΝΟ- ΣΥΡΟ (8,50) ΤΩΡΑ 18,00.. ΑΛΛΟ ΧΟΖΟΒΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ ¶ΛΛΟ 12 ΜΙΛΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΟ 20

----------


## ντεμης 13

> Παιδιά έλεος, τι έγινε με τις τιμές; Υποτίθεται οτι το επιδοτούμενο υπάρχει, εκτός απο το να εξυπηρετεί τις άγωνες, για να μειώνεται και το κόστος μετακίνησης των κατοίκων. Το εισιτήριο Λάυριο <-> Κύθνος πήγε απο τα 40¤ στα 60¤ για ένα άτομο και ΙΧ. Αύξηση 50% και τι να το κάνει ο άλλος επειδή κάνει 40 λεπτά πιο γρήγορα, αν τον ένοιαζε η ταχύτητα θα έπερνε απο την αρχή άλλο καράβι.
> 
> Δε ξέρω πως το καταφέρανε αλλα ανεβάσανε το κόστος των μετακινήσεων πάρα πολύ με αυτο το κόλπο. Ας βάλουν ένα απλο συμβατικό καράβι, που να είναι καθαρό  και σε καλή κατάσταση και ας παραμείνουν οι τιμές στα ίδια επίπεδα. Δε ζήτησε κανείς ταχύπλοο, που να πηγαίνει με ταχύτητα συμβατικού για να πάνε οι τιμές στο Θεό.


Για την ακριβεια 53 ¤ πηγε η τιμη 17,70 το ατομο και 35,30 ¤ το ΙΧ

----------


## MYTILENE

Φίλοι μου μπορεί να έχετε δίκιο αλλά μη θέλετε και τη πίτα ολόκληρη και το σκύλο χορτάτο.....θέλει και αυτός μαμ για να ζήσει :Wink: !!!!Ας τα βλέπουμε τα πράγματα και λίγο ρεαλιστικά και όχι μονόπλευρα.ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ :Razz: .

----------


## SpyrosB

> Για την ακριβεια 53 ¤ πηγε η τιμη 17,70 το ατομο και 35,30 ¤ το ΙΧ


Με αυτοκίνητο κάτω απο 3.80m, εγω μιλάω για αυτοκίνητο μέχρι 4.25m δηλαδή μεσαίου μεγέθους. Πόσο είχε πρίν το αντίστοιχο εισιτήριο για μικρό αμάξι;




> Φίλοι μου μπορεί να έχετε δίκιο αλλά μη θέλετε και τη πίτα ολόκληρη και το σκύλο χορτάτο.....θέλει και αυτός μαμ για να ζήσει!!!!Ας τα βλέπουμε τα πράγματα και λίγο ρεαλιστικά και όχι μονόπλευρα.ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ.


Ξαφνικά ο κάτοικος των Κυκλάδων θέλει τα διπλάσια χρήματα για να μετακινηθεί. Αυτός που έχει σπίτι θα το σκεφτεί να κατέβει 2~3 φορές το μήνα και δε θα αφήσει τα λεφτά του στο νησί, ο έμπορος, ο ψαράς θα έχει αυξημένο κόστος για να μεταφέρει το προιόν του. Όλα αυτά επηρεάζουν την τοπική οικονομία των νησιών μας αρνητικά.

Eπειδή λοιπόν θέλουν και οι κάτοικοι να ζήσουν ας βρεθεί μια λύση με ένα καράβι μικρότερο, που να πηγαίνει με 17~18 μίλια. Δεν κάνει αυτό για τη γραμμή. Μη ξεχνάμε επίσης οτι το πετρέλαιο έπεσε αρκετά.

----------


## moutsokwstas

διαλεγεις και παιρνεις, η μενεις χωρις συνδεση η, τρως στη μαπα τον καθε ειδους αιολο και την αυξημενη τιμη των εισιτηριων. προτιμω να εχω συνδεση, ειδικα τωρα που ερχεται χειμωνας και τα πραγματα δυσκολευουν.

----------


## plori

> Φίλοι μου μπορεί να έχετε δίκιο αλλά μη θέλετε και τη πίτα ολόκληρη και το σκύλο χορτάτο.....θέλει και αυτός μαμ για να ζήσει!!!!Ας τα βλέπουμε τα πράγματα και λίγο ρεαλιστικά και όχι μονόπλευρα.ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ.


Θα συμφωνήσω απόλυτα !!!!!!!!

----------


## MYTILENE

> Με αυτοκίνητο κάτω απο 3.80m, εγω μιλάω για αυτοκίνητο μέχρι 4.25m δηλαδή μεσαίου μεγέθους. Πόσο είχε πρίν το αντίστοιχο εισιτήριο για μικρό αμάξι;
> 
> 
> 
> Ξαφνικά ο κάτοικος των Κυκλάδων θέλει τα διπλάσια χρήματα για να μετακινηθεί. Αυτός που έχει σπίτι θα το σκεφτεί να κατέβει 2~3 φορές το μήνα και δε θα αφήσει τα λεφτά του στο νησί, ο έμπορος, ο ψαράς θα έχει αυξημένο κόστος για να μεταφέρει το προιόν του. Όλα αυτά επηρεάζουν την τοπική οικονομία των νησιών μας αρνητικά.
> 
> Eπειδή λοιπόν θέλουν και οι κάτοικοι να ζήσουν ας βρεθεί μια λύση με ένα καράβι μικρότερο, που να πηγαίνει με 17~18 μίλια. Δεν κάνει αυτό για τη γραμμή. Μη ξεχνάμε επίσης οτι το πετρέλαιο έπεσε αρκετά.


Κοίτα φίλε μου,εμείς οι άνθρωποι-και ειδικά οι ΕΛΛΗΝΑΡΕΣ-από τη φύση μας δεν ευχαριστιόμαστε με τίποτα και πάντα γκρινιάζουμε.Σου είχανε τη *ΧΟΖΩ* γκρίνιαζες οτι βρωμάει,σου είχανε το *ΤΗΝΟΥ* ούρλιαζες γιατί αργεί,σου βάλανε το *ΑΙΟΛΟΣ 1* (ολοκαίνουργιο βαπόρι σχεδόν) παραπονιέσαι,θα σου φέρουνε το *ΑΙΟΛΟΣ 2* θα κλαίς(??)!!!Ζητάς νέο πλοίο συμβατικό-με 17/18 κόμβους :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): - για Ενδοκυκλαδικά εκεί που οι Δυτικές Κυκλάδες έχουν μόνο το *ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ* να παλεύει-σχεδόν μόνο του!!!Ας είμαστε λίγο ρεαλιστές και ας βλέπουμε τα πράγματα καλύτερα και αισιόδοξα.Να σου πώ και μια παροιμία που λένε στο χωριό μου:Κάλλιο γαιδουρό-δενε παρά γαιδουρο-γύρευε :Wink: !!!Ευχαριστώ

----------


## plori

_και ειδικά οι ΕΛΛΗΝΑΡΕΣ _ Aυτό τα λέει όλα :Very Happy:

----------


## speedrunner

Το Αίολος Κεντέρης Ι πριν από λίγη ώρα στο λιμάνι της Φολεγάνδρου.
DSC01195.jpg

DSC01201.jpg

DSC01202.jpg

DSC01207.jpg

DSC01212.jpg

----------


## sylver23

εξαιρετικες φωτο απο την φολεγανδρο που δεν βλεπουμε τοσο συχνα.μπραβο speedrunner
(τωρα αμα αυτο λεγεται λιμανι... :Razz:  :Razz: )

----------


## scoufgian

πολυ ωραιες και ζωντανες φωτογραφιες.Μπραβο!!!!!

----------


## dimitris

> εξαιρετικες φωτο απο την φολεγανδρο που δεν βλεπουμε τοσο συχνα.μπραβο speedrunner
> (τωρα αμα αυτο λεγεται λιμανι...)


Κι εγω την ιδια απορια ειχα Sylver οταν ειχα φετος την ευκαιρεια να περασω απο το λιμανι της Φολεγανδρου σ' ενα ταξιδι μου απο την Ναξο για Σαντορινη με το "SuperJet"
αλλα τα λιμανια μας ειναι μια αλλη συζητηση που μπορουμε να μιλαμε μερες...
ας ερθουμε στο θεμα μας που ειναι το Αιολος Κεντερης Ι και οι ομορφες φωτογραφιες του speedrunner, Ευχαριστουμε!

----------


## laz94

> Το Αίολος Κεντέρης Ι πριν από λίγη ώρα στο λιμάνι της Φολεγάνδρου.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 22504
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 22505
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 22506
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 22507
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 22508


 
Υπέροχες είναι!!!!
Μπράβο speedrunner!!!!

----------


## speedrunner

> εξαιρετικες φωτο απο την φολεγανδρο που δεν βλεπουμε τοσο συχνα.μπραβο speedrunner
> (τωρα αμα αυτο λεγεται λιμανι...)


¶σε! αυτό είναι τεράστιο θέμα....

----------


## AegeanIslands

> Το Αίολος Κεντέρης Ι πριν από λίγη ώρα στο λιμάνι της Φολεγάνδρου.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 22504
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 22505
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 22506
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 22507
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 22508


Παρολο οτι το πλοιο ταξιδευει με 2 μηχανες, οπως φαινεται στις φωτο του ανταποκριτη μας, το sby το κανει με 4!

----------


## plori

> ¶σε! αυτό είναι τεράστιο θέμα....


Φίλοι μου κάθε μέρα λέμε για την αναβάθμιση των πλοίων ,τα "βάζουμε" με τους εφοπλιστές , με τα καράβια , αλλά το κυριότερο είναι το  κράτος να ξυπνήσει για να αναβαθμίση τα λιμάνια των νησιών μας.Και πραγματικά απορείς βλέποντας αυτό το πλοίο τελευταίας τεχνολογίας και απο την άλλη τον μώλο ΄ο Θεός να τον κάνει μώλο΄.

----------


## Leo

> Φίλοι μου κάθε μέρα λέμε για την αναβάθμιση των πλοίων ,τα "βάζουμε" με τους εφοπλιστές , με τα καράβια , αλλά το κυριότερο είναι το κράτος να ξυπνήσει για να αναβαθμίση τα λιμάνια των νησιών μας.Και πραγματικά απορείς βλέποντας αυτό το πλοίο τελευταίας τεχνολογίας και απο την άλλη τον μώλο ΄ο Θεός να τον κάνει μώλο΄.



Αυτό ξαναπές το φίλε μου plori, μην το πείς μόνο "*φώναξε το*"...

----------


## MYTILENE

ΡΕΘΥΜΝΟ 2007. Η εξελιξη της ναυπηγικης.... :Very Happy: 

071.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

> ΡΕΘΥΜΝΟ 2007. Η εξελιξη της ναυπηγικης....
> 
> 071.jpg


καλα το πας σημερα απο φωτογραφιες για συνεχα τα αριστουργηματα.........

----------


## Thanasis89

Βρε βρε ! Μέχρι το Ρέθυμνο έφτασε η χάρη του  :Very Happy:  ! Μπράβο κουκλίστικες φωτογραφίες ! ¶ξιος φωτογράφος της ΝΕΛ...  :Wink:

----------


## speedrunner

Το αυριανό δρομολόγιο του Αίολος Κεντερής Ι απο Μήλο στις 07:00 για Κίμωλο - Φολέγανδρο - Σίκινο - Ίο - Νάξο - Πάρο - Σύρο, θα γίνει απόψε για να προλαβει την αυριανή κακοκαιρία.

----------


## Vortigern

*Σημερα....Ευχαριστω τον φιλο μου που εβγαλε την φωτο.*

----------


## plori

> *Σημερα....Ευχαριστω τον φιλο μου που εβγαλε την φωτο.*


Στην πλώρη του διακρίνεται το ¶γιος Γεώργιος που "μπαίνει".

----------


## .voyager

Διαφημιστικό το πλοίου, πριν βαφτεί ακόμη με τα "μαρκετίστικα" της Telestet.

IMG_0035.jpg

----------


## Vortigern

*Και μετα το Σοκ που επαθα απο στο θεμα του Αγαπημενου μου πλοιου (Μηλος εξπρες) μολις πριν λιγο απο εναν αξιο φιλο θελω και εγω με την σειρα μου να ανεβασω μερικες φωτογραφιες του Κεντερη οπου σημερα τσιμπισα μια καλη ευκαιρια μιας και πηγαμε εκδρομη στο λιμανι.Οι φωτογραφιες ειναι φυσικα αφιερωμενες σε ολους τους ΝΕΛιτες πρωτο και καλυτερο τον ΛΕΟ μιας και αποτι βλεπω ειναι τρελος ΝΕΛιτης και ακομα στον καλoυς φιλους plori και pontios thessaloniki*

*Φυσικα θα ακολουθησουν και αλλες το βραδυ.....μην στεναχωριεσται λοιπον για τις πρωτες πρωτες που ειναι λιγο χαλια...και ακομα εχουμε μικροεκπληξουλες στα θεματα Εικονες απο τα λιμανια μας και Θαλασσινες Εικονες.....ολα αυτα το βραδυ......*

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Πολυ ωραιες οι φωτογραφιες σου  :Cool:

----------


## scoufgian

> *Και μετα το Σοκ που επαθα απο στο θεμα του Αγαπημενου μου πλοιου (Μηλος εξπρες) μολις πριν λιγο απο εναν αξιο φιλο θελω και εγω με την σειρα μου να ανεβασω μερικες φωτογραφιες του Κεντερη οπου σημερα τσιμπισα μια καλη ευκαιρια μιας και πηγαμε εκδρομη στο λιμανι.Οι φωτογραφιες ειναι φυσικα αφιερωμενες σε ολους τους ΝΕΛιτες πρωτο και καλυτερο τον ΛΕΟ μιας και αποτι βλεπω ειναι τρελος ΝΕΛιτης και ακομα στον καλoυς φιλους plori και pontios thessaloniki*
> 
> *Φυσικα θα ακολουθησουν και αλλες το βραδυ.....μην στεναχωριεσται λοιπον για τις πρωτες πρωτες που ειναι λιγο χαλια...και ακομα εχουμε μικροεκπληξουλες στα θεματα Εικονες απο τα λιμανια μας και Θαλασσινες Εικονες.....ολα αυτα το βραδυ......*


ευχαριστουμε παρα πολυ.........

----------


## plori

> *Και μετα το Σοκ που επαθα απο στο θεμα του Αγαπημενου μου πλοιου (Μηλος εξπρες) μολις πριν λιγο απο εναν αξιο φιλο θελω και εγω με την σειρα μου να ανεβασω μερικες φωτογραφιες του Κεντερη οπου σημερα τσιμπισα μια καλη ευκαιρια μιας και πηγαμε εκδρομη στο λιμανι.Οι φωτογραφιες ειναι φυσικα αφιερωμενες σε ολους τους ΝΕΛιτες πρωτο και καλυτερο τον ΛΕΟ μιας και αποτι βλεπω ειναι τρελος ΝΕΛιτης και ακομα στον καλoυς φιλους plori και pontios thessaloniki*
> 
> *Φυσικα θα ακολουθησουν και αλλες το βραδυ.....μην στεναχωριεσται λοιπον για τις πρωτες πρωτες που ειναι λιγο χαλια...και ακομα εχουμε μικροεκπληξουλες στα θεματα Εικονες απο τα λιμανια μας και Θαλασσινες Εικονες.....ολα αυτα το βραδυ......*


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!!και όπως συνιθίζειςη φωτογραφική μηχανή *πάντα μαζί σου*. :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Vortigern

*E καλα αυτο ειναι κανονας ποια!Οπως στον πολεμο δν πας χωρις οπλο ετσι και στα λιμανια δν πας χωρις φωτογραφικη μηχανη,ειδικα οταν εχεις απο τα λιγα αξια και ομορφα ταχυπλοα....*

*Επομενες πεντε λοιπον μιας και ειμαστε οι ατυχοι σημερα που δν βρισκονται στην Συναντηση,ας το διασκεδασουμε μεχρι να γυρισουν και να δουν τη τους περιμενη εδω......*

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

> *E καλα αυτο ειναι κανονας ποια!Οπως στον πολεμο δν πας χωρις οπλο ετσι και στα λιμανια δν πας χωρις φωτογραφικη μηχανη,ειδικα οταν εχεις απο τα λιγα αξια και ομορφα ταχυπλοα....*
> 
> *Επομενες πεντε λοιπον μιας και ειμαστε οι ατυχοι σημερα που δν βρισκονται στην Συναντηση,ας το διασκεδασουμε μεχρι να γυρισουν και να δουν τη τους περιμενη εδω......*


Mπραβο φιλε Θανο,πολυ ωραιες οι φωτο σου :Razz: ευχαριστουμε :Very Happy:

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

ΑΠΛΑ Τ.Ρ.Ο.Μ.Ε.Ρ.Ε.Σ!!!
ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ

----------


## Vortigern

*Η συνεχεια τωρα.Λεο σου εχω μια μικρη εκπληξη αυριο..ειναι κατι που σου αρεσει αλλα δν ξερω αν οι συγκεκριμενες θα σου αρεσουν...*

----------


## laz94

Μπράβο φίλε Votigern! Καταπληκτικές φώτο!!!  :Wink:

----------


## Vortigern

*Λεο νομιζο πως εισαι λατρης της μανουβρας??*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 23890

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 23891

----------


## Leo

Ναι Θάνο είμαι, ευχαριστώ για πρακτικούς λόγους άνοιξα μερικές και όχι όλες, όμως ευχαριστούμε για όλες. Επίσης ευχαριστούμε για την ακούραστη συμμετοχή σου στο φόρουμ.  :Very Happy:

----------


## polykas

> *Λεο νομιζο πως εισαι λατρης της μανουβρας??*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 23890 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 23891


*Θάνο πολύ ωραίες οι φωτογραφίες σου από την όμορφη Σίφνο....*

----------


## polykas

*Μία παλιά φωτό ως  Αίολος Εξπρές έξω από το Λιμάνι της Τήνου...*

1.JPG

----------


## laz94

> *Μία παλιά φωτό ως Αίολος Εξπρές έξω από το Λιμάνι της Τήνου...*
> 
> 1.JPG


 
Καταπληκτική φωτογραφία! Πολύ πιο ωραίο λευκό!

----------


## Vortigern

*Και μετα της πολυ ωραιες φωτο του Γιωργου παμε να δουμε αναχωρηση απο τις Καμαρες...*

----------


## MYTILENE

To σχόλιο που θα ταίριαζε καλλύτερα στις ωραιότατες φώτο σου φίλε μου θα ήταν το:

*ΝΕΛ ΠΑΝΤΟΥ*!!!!

----------


## Vortigern

*Και τελος το ρεπορταζ απο την Σιφνο....για τον ΜΥΤΙLENE*

----------


## MYTILENE

Γεια σου ρε vortigern με τα ωραία σου.Σε υπέρ-ευχαριστώ φίλε και επιφυλάσσομαι :Wink:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

Η πρωινη αφιξη του Αιολου Κεντερη Ι σημερα το πρωι στο Λαυριο.

DSC03365.jpg

DSC03366.jpg

DSC03370.jpg

DSC03371.jpg

DSC03373.jpg

----------


## MYTILENE

Γεια σου ρε NISSOS MYKONOS με τα ωραία σου,τελικά ΝΕΛΙΤΕΣ έχουμε και γαμώ τα βαπόρια έτσι :Razz:  :Razz: ??ΠΟΛΥ ΩΡΑΙΕΣ ΦΩΤΟ ΦΙΛΕ :Wink:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Γεια σου ρε NISSOS MYKONOS με τα ωραία σου,τελικά ΝΕΛΙΤΕΣ έχουμε και γαμώ τα βαπόρια έτσι??ΠΟΛΥ ΩΡΑΙΕΣ ΦΩΤΟ ΦΙΛΕ


Σε ευχαριστω για τα καλα σου λογια φιλε MYTILENE.Οριστε αλλες 4 φωτο!!
DSC03364.jpg

DSC03367.jpg

DSC03369.jpg

DSC03372.jpg

----------


## plori

Περνώντας ανοιχτά της Σίφνου ερχόμενο από Σέριφο

----------


## mitilinios

Μία "κόντρα" είναι σε εξέλιξη ανάμεσα στον ΑΙΟΛΟ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗ Ι και στο ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗΣ.  :Very Happy:  Το ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗΣ αναχώρησε 5 λεπτά νωρίτερα από από τον ΑΙΟΛΟ από την Πάρο με προορισμό την Νάξο. Ο ΑΙΟΛΟΣ γκαζώνει λίγο παραπάνω πηγαίνοντας σχεδόν με 22 κόμβους  :Smile:   ενώ το ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗΣ με 18. Οπότε στοιχηματίζω στον ΑΙΟΛΟ. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## mitilinios

> Οπότε στοιχηματίζω στον ΑΙΟΛΟ.


Το στοίχημα βέβαια ήταν σικέ και η προσπέραση έγινε λίγο πριν τη Νάξο. Αυτή τη στιγμή ο ΑΙΟΛΟΣ μπαίνει στο λιμάνι ενώ το ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗΣ έχει κόψει ταχύτητα και κινείται με 10,5 κόμβους. Παραθέτω και μια φώτο από το AIS λίγο μετά την προσπέραση.

----------


## Vortigern

Μια συναντηση με το Αγιος Γεωργιος στην Σεριφο,την φωτο την τραβηξα απο το Ρομιλντα στις 31/12/08 τοτε με το απαγορευτικο  Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26754

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26755

----------


## Vortigern

Αιολος Κεντερης 1!!Αφιερωμενη στον MYTILINE....

----------


## MYTILENE

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε μου και σου δίνω και ένα 5αρακι για τη φώτο σου.Και πάλι ευχαριστώ ΝΕΛΙΤΗ :Wink:

----------


## polykas

_¶φιξη στην Τήνο..._

_Copyright Lakis_


P1150090.JPG


P1150094.JPG

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> _¶φιξη στην Τήνο..._
> 
> _Copyright Lakis_
> 
> 
> P1150090.JPG
> 
> 
> P1150094.JPG


*Γιωργο εσυ και ο Λακης μας κακομαθενεται!!!Πολυ ομορφες φωτογραφιες!!!!*

----------


## Vortigern

Αφηξη στην Σιφνο....Αφιερωμενη στον Πολυκα..

----------


## polykas

> Αφηξη στην Σιφνο....Αφιερωμενη στον Πολυκα..


_Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ καλέ μου φίλε..._

----------


## dimitris

Το "Αιολος Κεντερης Ι" στον Πειραια βρισκεται εδω και λιγη ωρα,ξερουμε κατι?
Οι Νελιτες μηπως?

----------


## MYTILENE

Ναι θα μπεί Χίο-Μυτιλήνη........στα όνειρά μας :Razz:  :Razz: !!!!!
Προγραμματισμένες εργασίες συντήρησης για λίγες μέρες Δημήτρη :Wink: !!!Αντε βγάλε καμία φώτο όχι ΜΟΝΟ το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ :Razz:

----------


## dimitris

> Ναι θα μπεί Χίο-Μυτιλήνη........στα όνειρά μας!!!!!
> Προγραμματισμένες εργασίες συντήρησης για λίγες μέρες Δημήτρη!!!Αντε βγάλε καμία φώτο όχι ΜΟΝΟ το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ


δεν γινεται αυτο που λες δεν χωραει στο λιμανι της Χιου...
και μην ξεχνας οτι για τον Αιολα εκανα ραλλυ...

----------


## scoufgian

> και μην ξεχνας οτι για τον Αιολα εκανα ραλλυ...


μην αυθαδιαζεις και τραβα............επρεπε ηδη να εχεις φυγει.οριστε μας!!!!!

----------


## dimitris

> μην αυθαδιαζεις και τραβα............επρεπε ηδη να εχεις φυγει.οριστε μας!!!!!


εσενα σε βλεπω δεμενο στα jet του Αιολου κα να κανεις ενδοκυκλαδικα :Razz:

----------


## scoufgian

> εσενα σε βλεπω δεμενο στα jet του Αιολου κα να κανεις ενδοκυκλαδικα


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: αυτο ειναι........θεση vip
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 27577

----------


## dimitris

Κι επειδη οι φιλοι Νελιτες το ζητησαν...
απο 3 διαφορετικες γωνιες αφιερωμενες!!!
10.jpg

11.jpg

12.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

απ οτι βλεπω θελει συντηρηση........οσο για το φωτογραφο ,αυριο εχει ρεπο.......εβγαλε δουλεια σημερα........ :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## dimitris

Μολις μας γυρισε "πλατη" ο Κεντερης, ετοιμασιες για δεξαμενη και αυτος?

----------


## scoufgian

> Μολις μας γυρισε "πλατη" ο Κεντερης, ετοιμασιες για δεξαμενη και αυτος?


αδελφε Λαλακη συγνωμη που δεν σε ενημερωσα χτες αλλα το πλοιο μεσ την επομενη εβδομαδα μπαινει για δεξαμενη

----------


## dimitris

Και με γυρισμενη την "πλατη" :Very Happy: 
μηπως ξερουμε που ειναι τα "πεδιλα" να τα πω? απο τον δεξιο καταπελτη?
aeolos kenteris.jpg
μην εχετε παραπονα οι Νελιτες σας εχω καλυψει πληρως δυο μερες τωρα...
ενας Ταξιαρχης μας λειπει

----------


## MYTILENE

Τα στείλαμε στον τορναδόρο για να τα ισιώσει :Razz:  :Razz: !!!!Να σου πώ κάτι ρε φίλε Δημήτρη?Δεν είμαστε αχάριστοι αλλά θέλουμε και μια με ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΟ για να τελειώσεις για σήμερα και να σχολάσεις :Razz:  :Razz: !!!

----------


## Vortigern

Για τον καλο μου φιλο scoufgian!  Συνημμένο Αρχείο 27714

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

einai ligo se xalia katastasi h mou fainetai???

----------


## dimitris

Μια χαρα ειναι ο Αιολας!!! εχει καποια τρεξιματακια σε καποια σημεια αλλα μια χαρα ειναι...
χειμωνας ειναι και λογικο να φαινεται λιγο χαλια αλλα δεν ειναι :Wink:

----------


## Νaval22

ήθελα να ήξερα δεν μπορούν να βάψουν και τα συμβατικά με την ίδια μπογιά που βάλανε στους αίολους,δύο χρόνια έχουν να βαφτούν και είναι σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση,όχι σαν τη μπογιά που βάζουν στα συμβατικά που μετά απο τρείς μήνες απο μπλέ γίνεται μωβ :Sad:

----------


## Vortigern

Για τον stefanop...με κοντρα τον ηλιο...  Συνημμένο Αρχείο 28456

----------


## Νaval22

ωραίος ο βαποράς vortigern έχω να παρατηρήσω πως αν φόραγε ακόμα τα σινιάλα που είχε όταν προτοήρθε στήν ελλάδα θα τέριαζε γάντι στο τοπίο των κυκλάδων

----------


## Vortigern

> ωραίος ο βαποράς vortigern έχω να παρατηρήσω πως αν φόραγε ακόμα τα σινιάλα που είχε όταν προτοήρθε στήν ελλάδα θα τέριαζε γάντι στο τοπίο των κυκλάδων


Στεφανε νομιζω πως ετσι του ειναι γαντι τα χρωματα,εξαλου και στα ποιο πολλα νησια τα σπιτια ειναι ασπρα με μπλε πορτοπαραθυρα,Ισως στα μονα πλοια τις ΝΕΛ που τους παει το μπλε....

----------


## Νaval22

παλιά είχε περισσότερο άσπρο και λιγότερο μπλέ,όπως και τα σπίτια που είναι άσπρα και έχουν μπλέ παράθυρα,για αυτό λέω θα τέριαζε περισσοτερο,χωρίς να σημαίνει πως τώρα δεν τεριάζει βεβαίως βεβαίως

----------


## Vortigern

> παλιά είχε περισσότερο άσπρο και λιγότερο μπλέ,όπως και τα σπίτια που είναι άσπρα και έχουν μπλέ παράθυρα,για αυτό λέω θα τέριαζε περισσοτερο,χωρίς να σημαίνει πως τώρα δεν τεριάζει βεβαίως βεβαίως


Οντως εχεις δικιο,συγνωμμη... :Wink:

----------


## scoufgian

ανοιχτα του Σουνιου το ταχυπλοο..........

----------


## captain 83

Αύριο ξεκινάει δρομολόγια

----------


## Vortigern

Ενα βιντεο σε μια αφηξη του στη Σιφνο,δυστιχως οχι καλο...

----------


## polykas

_Γειά τον φίλο scoufgian.

Tήνος 28-2-2009_


P2280327.JPG

----------


## scoufgian

> _Γειά τον φίλο scoufgian._
> 
> _Tήνος 28-2-2009_
> 
> 
> P2280327.JPG


 Γιωργο σ ευχαριστω πολυ για την αφιερωση .............Καλα εκανες γιατι καποιο αλλοι ακομα το παλευουν στη Συρο........... :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## dimitris

20/10/2008 πρωτος αποπλους απο το Λαυριο για τα ενδοκυκλαδικα του!
Aeolos Kenteris I.jpg
Γιαννη ποιο γρηγορα θα πας εσυ στη Συρο να το βγαλεις φωτογραφια παρα στο μελος που του ειπες :Razz: 
Γιωργο ωραια φωτογραφια!!!

----------


## scoufgian

ωραια φωτο Δημητρη.ολοι βαζουν φωτογραφιες σημερα απο το κεντερη αλλα απο εκει που μου εχουν υποσχεθει ακομα.λοιπον μαζι με τη φωτογραφια απο τη Συρο ,θελω 2 παστελια με σουσαμι και 3 χαλβαδοπιτες.......

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Μία φωτογραφία του Αίολου στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά αφιερωμένη στον scoufgian.
*P2080098.jpg
*Γιώργο και Δημήτρη ωραίες φωτογραφίες!!!*

----------


## scoufgian

> *Μία φωτογραφία του Αίολου στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά αφιερωμένη στον scoufgian.*
> P2080098.jpg
> *Γιώργο και Δημήτρη ωραίες φωτογραφίες!!!*


 ευχαριστω πολυ συνονοματε!!

----------


## Leo

*Αφιερωμένη* στους rocinante (ξέρει ο ίδιος γιατί.... στο βάθος κήπος) και στους Trakman και Αλκυόνη...

----------


## Leo

Μια ακόμη *αφιέρωση* για τους scoufgian, moutsokwstas, speedkiller, pontios_thessaloniki, Thanasis89, vortigern και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. Επίσης στον Νikos_V που με περίμενε στην διπλανή γωνία  :Wink: , αλλά δεν συνατηθήκαμε και τον προκαλώ να αφιερώσει την αντίστοιχη δική του στα υπόλοιπα παιδιά του φόρουμ.

----------


## Thanasis89

ΩΩΩ φανταστικό το καήκι  :Razz: . Ευχαριστώ πολύ Leo ! Κούκλος ο Αίολος ! Καλά να περνάς στην πατρίδα !

----------


## Vortigern

Σε ευχαριστω Λεο...ομορφο οπως παντα!!!

----------


## scoufgian

ευχαριστω πολυ!!!Με καλυψες απολυτα..............

----------


## Rocinante

Leo μου σε ευχαριστω πολυ υπεροχη φωτο. Μονο που αν στεκοσουν 5 μετρα αριστεροτερα θα φαινοταν και το σπιτι. :Very Happy: 
Η καθαροτητα της ατμοσφαιρας βλεπω ηταν σουπερ. Παντα τετοια.

----------


## Trakman

Leo σ'ευχαριστούμε για τις πανέμορφες φωτογραφίες!!! Ο φίλος heraklion σχολίασε στη gallery ότι είναι σαν πίνακας ζωγραφικής. Θα συμφωνήσω μαζί του!!!!

----------


## jvrou

¶ψογος εις διπλούν...

----------


## speedrunner

Το AIS του πλοίου πρέπει να έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα μιας και απο χθες δεν φαίνεται πουθενά... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 


_UPDATE: Μόλις έκανε την εμφάνισή του στο λιμάνι της Νάξου_.

----------


## katerinakea

Σημερα πέρασε απο Τζιά αλλα δεν έδεσε λόγω καρού.

----------


## speedrunner

Ανεκτέλεστο το χθεσινό δρομολόγιο απο σύρο προς Λαύριο όπως και το σημερινό απο Λαύριο.

----------


## speedrunner

Σαν να δυσκολεύεται λίγο με τον καιρό το πλοίο....

----------


## Leo

Οι καιροί νοτίων διευθύνσεων δεν είναι εύκολοι καιροί... Γενικά δεν ταξιδεύονται εύκολα ακόμη και απο συμβατικά. Οι νησιώτες το έχουμε δεί και ζήσει ότι οι είναι καιροί "ζημιάριδες". 
Το δρομολόγιο που έκανε λοιπόν το πλοίο, θεωρώ ότι είναι με νοτιάδες, και κάτω απο τις επικρατοπύσες καιρικές συνθήκες αυτό μπορούε να κάνει ώστε να φθάσει ασφαλώς στους προορισμούς του.

----------


## Vortigern

Για τους MYTILENE,scoufgian,moutsokwstas!!!   Συνημμένο Αρχείο 33321

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 33322

----------


## MYTILENE

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε μου να είσαι καλά :Wink: .!!!!ΝΕΛ ΠΑΝΤΟΥ :Wink:

----------


## dimitris

> Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε μου να είσαι καλά.!!!!ΝΕΛ ΠΑΝΤΟΥ


 Ε οχι και παντου :Razz:

----------


## MYTILENE

> Ε οχι και παντου


Σίγα που δε θα σχολίαζες!!!!Για σένα το έγραψα αν κατάλαβες:mrgreen:!!!!Παντού είμαστε φίλε μου και αν κάπου δε πάμε μας παρακαλάνε να πάμε για να εξυπηρετηθούνε οι άνθρωποι :Razz:  :Razz:  !!!!

----------


## dimitris

> Σίγα που δε θα σχολίαζες!!!!Για σένα το έγραψα αν κατάλαβες:mrgreen:!!!!Παντού είμαστε φίλε μου και αν κάπου δε πάμε μας παρακαλάνε να πάμε για να εξυπηρετηθούνε οι άνθρωποι !!!!


για να μην πουνε οτι το καναμε chat, αυτο που λες το ξερω αφου μεχρι απο την Αιγυπτο ηρθαν στην Μυτιληνη και πεσανε στα ποδια σας να τους στειλετε βαπορια :Razz:

----------


## Νaval22

η ατάκα ΝΕΛ ΠΑΝΤΟΥ μου θυμίζει μια άλλη ατάκα που λένε φοιτητές μιας πολιτικής παρατάξης στα πανεπιστήμια,για μια άλλη παράταξη όσοι έχουν πάει σε σχολές ξέρουν.
ΝΕΛ ΠΑΝΤΟΥ λοιπόν αλλά δεν λέω τη συνέχεια  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## nkr

Ειναι οντως δυσκολες θαλασσες οι νοτιαδες ειδικα για τα ταχυπλοα αλλα δεν τον φοβαμαι τον ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗ εχει κανει και ολα τα δρομολογια και ο καπετανιος ειναι αξιοπιστος.Θα το εχουμε στην παρεα της Σιφνου για δωδεκα χρονια.

----------


## τσιβας

Δυστυχως με 17μ δεν ταξιδευετε το καραβι, δεν δουλευουν τα συστυματα ευταθειας του πλοιου οπως φαινεται και απο την φωτο του speedrunner. :Mad:  :Surprised: :sad:

----------


## nkr

Τελικα εκανε η δεν εκανε την αγονη σημερα δεν εχω καταλαβει?

----------


## speedrunner

> Τελικα εκανε η δεν εκανε την αγονη σημερα δεν εχω καταλαβει?


Το Ι κανονικά το ΙΙ δεν ταξίδεψε.

----------


## nkr

Αφου ειχε απαγορευτικο πως του επετρεψαν να ταξιδεψει με τοσο ασχημο καιρο δεν ειναι λιγο επικυνδινο?

----------


## speedrunner

> Αφου ειχε απαγορευτικο πως του επετρεψαν να ταξιδεψει με τοσο ασχημο καιρο δεν ειναι λιγο επικυνδινο?



Tο πλοίο έφυγε 7:00 το πρωί απο την Μήλο και εκείνη την ώρα ο καιρός ήταν καλός.

----------


## nkr

Ομολογω πως δεν το ξερα.

----------


## Vortigern

Σημερινη αφηξη του πλοιου στην Σιφνο στις 6:10 το απογευμα.....εδω

Αφιερωμενες στους λατρεις του πλοιου..... Συνημμένο Αρχείο 33602

----------


## nkr

Μπαβο φιλε vortigern πραγματικα πολυ ωραια φωτογραφια,οχι μονο ειμαστε λατρεις αυτου του επειδη ειναι απο τα καλυτερα ταχυπλοα στην Ελλαδα αλλα επειδη καταφερνει και κανει αυτην την γραμμη.

----------


## Vortigern

Αυτο εδω για τον ΛΕΟ...κατι που του αρεσει να βλεπει.....

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

.....η συνέχεια φωτο απο το λιμάνι της Νάξου είχα την τύχη να είμαι σε πλοίο οπότε είχα την δυνατότητα να το τραβήξω απο διαφορετικά σημεία.

aiolos1.JPG

aiolos2.JPG

aiolos3.JPG

aiolos4.JPG

----------


## marsant

Πηρες φορα και δεν σταματιεσαι φιλε Νικο...Να πηγαινεις πιο συχνα στην ομορφη Ναξο για να μας χαριζεις τετοιες ωραιες φωοτγραφιες:wink:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Πηρες φορα και δεν σταματιεσαι φιλε Νικο...Να πηγαινεις πιο συχνα στην ομορφη Ναξο για να μας χαριζεις τετοιες ωραιες φωοτγραφιες:wink:


Να είσαι καλά φίλε marsant θα οργανωθώ μείνε ήσυχος  :Wink:  
Μου έχετε λέιψει  :Wink:

----------


## mike_rodos

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ Νίκο... Πραγματικά είχες την τύχη να βγάλεις το πλοίο απ' όλες τις μεριές...  :Smile:

----------


## sylver23

να σαι καλα Νικο.Πολυ ομορφες φωτο!Ελπιζω να τα καταφερεις να πιουμε καποια στιγμη καφεδακι γιατι μας ελειψες

υ.γ σε ενημερωνουμε οτι τις φωτο σου μπορεις να τις ανεβαζεις και στην γκαλερι του ναυτιλια :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> να σαι καλα Νικο.Πολυ ομορφες φωτο!Ελπιζω να τα καταφερεις να πιουμε καποια στιγμη καφεδακι γιατι μας ελειψες
> 
> υ.γ σε ενημερωνουμε οτι τις φωτο σου μπορεις να τις ανεβαζεις και στην γκαλερι του ναυτιλια


οι επόμενες όλες εκέι τώρα που έφτιαξα και τον φακό θα σας κάνω ανταποκρίσεις  :Wink:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Νίκο φανταστικές φωτογραφίες όπως όλες όσες ανέβασες από λιμάνι της Νάξου!!Να είσαι καλά!!
*

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> *Νίκο φανταστικές φωτογραφίες όπως όλες όσες ανέβασες από λιμάνι της Νάξου!!Να είσαι καλά!!*


Να είσαι καλά και εσύ σε ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια.

----------


## nkr

Μπραβο συνονοματε πολυ ωραιες οι φωτογραφιες σου.

----------


## laz94

Mπράβο σου Νίκο! Καταπληκτικες φωτο!!! :Wink:

----------


## speedrunner

έχω παρατηρήσει πως τις τελευταίες μέρες το ανοίγουν λίγο παραπάνω το πλοίο, την περισσότερη ώρα του ταξιδιού κινείτε σταθερά πάνω απο 20 μίλια μέχρι και 22 :Cool:

----------


## nkr

Φαινεται τωρα που αρχιζει το καλοκαιρι θα πρεπει να κανει ποιο γρηγορα τα δρομολογια του.

----------


## polykas

_Xορευτικά στην πλώρη του Αίολος Κεντέρις I ,συνέλαβε ο φακός του καλού φίλου Λάκη σήμερα στην Τήνο...

Μερικές εικόνες για να φτιαχτούν οι αγαπημένοι Νελίτες._

P4090408.JPG

P4090404.JPG

----------


## polykas

_Σιγά---σιγά να ανεβαίνουμε..._

P4090405.JPG

P4090401.JPG

----------


## polykas

_Όλα εντάξει._.. :Very Happy: 

P4090390.JPG

----------


## polykas

_Aναχώρηση..._

P4090382.JPG

----------


## sea world

Aπίστευτες φωτό polykas! Πολύ καλές και.......... "εγκληματικές"!!!!! :Wink:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Λάκη και Γιώργο σας ευχαριστούμε για τις πανέμορφες φωτογραφίες που μας χαρίσατε! *

----------


## alcaeos

*Παιδια σας ευχαριστούμε για τις Υπέροχες  φωτογραφίες που μας χαριζετε!!!!!!!!!
*

----------


## nkr

Ωραιες φωτογραφιες παιδια καταπληκτικες,καιρος ειναι να γλεντησει και το πληρωμα.:mrgreen: :Very Happy:

----------


## leonidas

Α ρε Λακη... :Very Happy: 
Κρυφο ταλεντο εισαι! :Razz:

----------


## Vortigern

Απο την σημερινη βολτα μου......    Συνημμένο Αρχείο 36316

----------


## nkr

Να πηγαινεις πιο συχνα βολτες φιλε Vorti ετσι ωστε και εμεις να βλεπουμε ωραιες φωτογραφιες. :Very Happy:

----------


## Vortigern

> Να πηγαινεις πιο συχνα βολτες φιλε Vorti ετσι ωστε και εμεις να βλεπουμε ψραιες φψτογραφιες.


Τι λες αμα πηγαινω εκει συχνα θα μεινω ο μισος και δν θελω!!!!Την εχω συνηθηση την κοιλια..... :Razz:

----------


## tzia-kea

Στο λιμάνι της Κέας, πίσω φαίνετε το ΜΑΚΕΔΩΝ
024.JPG
026.JPG
και η αναχώριση με φόντο 
τον ¶γιο Νικόλα.
040.JPG
042.JPG
044.JPG

----------


## Speedkiller

Nice!!!Το ειπες και το έκανες!!!Μπραβο!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## nickosps

Ωραίες φωτογραφίες από ένα λιμάνι που νομίζω πως δεν το έχουμε ξαναδεί στο forum μας! Αν κάνω λάθος διορθώστε με....

----------


## Vortigern

Θα συμφωνησω με τον Νικοps,ωραιες φωτο απο ενα λιμανι που σπανια βλεπουμε φωτο!!!Μπραβο και θελουμε και αλλες!

----------


## nkr

Μπραβο φιλε πολυψραιες φωτογραφιες του ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗ. :Very Happy:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ_ _ καταπλους στο λιμανι της   Τήνου  το καλοκαιρι του 2000_ 
AEOLOS.jpg

----------


## Vortigern

Aφιερωμενες σε ολο το φορουμ μα ποιο πολυ στους Νελιτες.....

Μια με την Αγια Αικατερινη

Μια στριβοντας

Μια πλωρατη

Και τελος δεμενο στο λιμανι μαζι με τα φιργανα να κλεβουν την παρασταση :Razz:

----------


## taxman

AΠΙΑΣΤΟΣ Ο ΚΑΠΤΕΝ ΝΙΚΟΣ ΒΛΑΧΟΣ.ΑΠΟ ΧΤΕΣ ΣΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΣΤΗ ΘΕΣΗ ΤΟΥ Γ.ΑΡΒΑΝΙΤΗ

----------


## nkr

Ειδες ποσο καλω κανουν οι βολτες φιλε μου φανταστικες οι φωτογραφιες σου. :Very Happy: :mrgreen:

----------


## costastokcostastok

ΕΞΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΟΥ *ΛΑΥΡΙΟΥ*... *ΓΙΑ ΤΖΙΑ, ΚΥΘΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΡΟ



*

----------


## costastokcostastok

*Εξω από το Λαύριο........

*

----------


## laz94

Πολύ ωραίες φωτο!!! :Wink:

----------


## nkr

Πολυ ωραια φωτογραφια φιλε με το ΚΕΝΤΕΡΑΡΟ!!! :Very Happy: :mrgreen:

----------


## alcaeos

τελειες φοτο φιλε μπραβο!!!!!!
σε ευχαριστω πολυ !!!!!

----------


## Vortigern

Aιολο Κεντερη Ι ομως στην Σεριφο δν εχουμε δει....

Να λοιπον εδω μπορουμε να δουμε μια φωτο

----------


## alcaeos

> Aιολο Κεντερη Ι ομως στην Σεριφο δν εχουμε δει....
> 
> Να λοιπον εδω μπορουμε να δουμε μια φωτο


   Να σε καλά Θάνο σε ευχαριστούμε παρά πολύ για την φωτογραφια  που μας χάρισες

----------


## theofilos-ship

Ομορφες φωτο. :Cool:

----------


## speedrunner

Στο λιμάνι της Σύρου
DSC01640.JPG

DSC01641.JPG

----------


## scoufgian

> Στο λιμάνι της Σύρου


 κατ αρχην πολυ ωραιες οι φωτο του φιλου speedrunner.Εδω εχω να εκφρασω μια απορια μου προς το Leo.Στις συγκεκριμενες φωτογραφιες ,το πλοιο ομορφαινει το λιμανι ή το αντιστροφο? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## MYTILENE

> κατ αρχην πολυ ωραιες οι φωτο του φιλου speedrunner.Εδω εχω να εκφρασω μια απορια μου προς το Leo.Στις συγκεκριμενες φωτογραφιες ,το πλοιο ομορφαινει το λιμανι ή το αντιστροφο?


 Δε το πιστεύω,ακριβώς την ίδια απορία είχα και γώ φίλε!!!!Είναι δύσκολη η απάντηση πάντως :Wink:

----------


## sylver23

ε τωρα βρε γιαννη σιγα μην περιμενε η ερμουπολη τον αιολο για να ομορφυνει...
οποτε ψηφιζω το αντιστροφο δαγκωτο!!!!

----------


## scoufgian

> ε τωρα βρε γιαννη σιγα μην περιμενε η ερμουπολη τον αιολο για να ομορφυνει...
> οποτε ψηφιζω το αντιστροφο δαγκωτο!!!!


 εσενα θα σε βαλω στα μαυρα τα καταστοιχα...........Θα μπεις στη black list των Νελιτων........:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## Νaval22

> εσενα θα σε βαλω στα μαυρα τα καταστοιχα...........Θα μπεις στη black list των Νελιτων........:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


γιατί δεν έχει μπεί ήδη?

----------


## scoufgian

> γιατί δεν έχει μπεί ήδη?


Στεφανε ειχα αφησει ενα μικρο παραθυρακι μπας και αλλαξει αλλα τιποτα.Το στραβο ξυλο δεν ισιωνει...........:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## Nikos_V

Η Συρα με το λιμανι της ηταν ειναι και θα ειναι ομορφη!!! :Wink: Αλλα τα πλοια της ΝΕΛ την στολιζουν!!!*Αφιερωμενη*.........

----------


## scoufgian

> Η Συρα με το λιμανι της ηταν ειναι και θα ειναι ομορφη!!!Αλλα τα πλοια της ΝΕΛ την στολιζουν!!!*Αφιερωμενη*.........


 Νικολα εδωσες την σωστη απαντηση!!Αυτο περιμενα να ακουσω.Για τη σωστη σου απαντηση αλλα και για τη καταπληκτικη φωτογραφια που μας χαρισες κερδισες επαξια 5 points

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

100_0433.jpgΚαι μερικες φωτο βορεια τις φολεγανδρου ερχομενος απο τιν μιλο για το λιμανι τι φολεγανδρου αφιερομενες στον εργι εξερετικα και σε ολο το παρεακι εδω!!(τωρα ισος σας φανουν πολλες αλα διαλεξτε οπια σας αρεσει)100_0420.jpg

100_0428.jpg

100_0429.jpg

100_0430.jpg

100_0433.jpg

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

Και μια ακομι...100_0435.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

AEOLOS KENTERIS Ι στην ερμουπολη της συρου

IMG_2686.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> AEOLOS KENTERIS Ι στην ερμουπολη της συρουIMG_2686.JPG


Καταπληκτικη νυχτερινη φωτογραφια !!!

----------


## polykas

_Cpt ανέλαβε ο Τήνιος Κώστας Σκλαβούνος ο ''ξανθός''.Καλορίζικος και Χρόνια Πολλά για την ονομαστική του εορτή._

----------


## Leo

Ωωωωω!!! Καλοτάξιδος Καπτάν Κώστα.... Χρόνια Πολλά.
Μιλάμε για τον καπετάνιο που είπιε μαζί μας ένα ουζάκι στο mariner (ταξίδι του ναυτιλία στην Τήνο).

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Και απο εμένα καλοτάξιδος και Χρόνια Πολλά !!!

----------


## Vortigern

Και Αιολος Κεντερης Ι στο λιμανι τις Μηλου πριν καμια βδομαδα.

Αφιερωμενο στους scoufgian και moutsokwstas

----------


## tolis milos

ο Αιολος Κεντερης Ι στο λιμανι τησ Μηλου
2009_06_03_00074.jpg
και στην Φολεγανδρο
2009_06_03_00064.jpg
2009_06_03_00067.jpg

----------


## Leo

Μια καλήμερα στον καπτάν Κώστα μια και μας τον θυμίσε *εδώ* ο Θάνος, να αγναντεύει την αναχώρηση του Διαμαντή.

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

> ο Αιολος Κεντερης Ι στο λιμανι τησ Μηλου
> 2009_06_03_00074.jpg
> και στην Φολεγανδρο
> 2009_06_03_00064.jpg
> 2009_06_03_00067.jpg


Σε ευχαριστω τελιες η φωτο απο τιν φολεγανδρο!!!

----------


## tolis milos

στενο Μηλο Κιμωλο
DSC08375.jpg

DSC08377.jpg....

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

Και απο μενα μερικες φωτο σημερα στο λιμανι τις φολεγανδρου και μια απο αυτες ειναι και βορεια τις φολεγανδρου αφιερομενες σε passage,votigern dimitris,ΑΡΧΙΠΕΛΑΓΟΣ,mastart,εργις και ΒΕΝ!!100_0456.jpg

100_0457.jpg

100_0458.jpg

100_0459.jpg

100_0460.jpg

----------


## Vortigern

> Και απο μενα μερικες φωτο σημερα στο λιμανι τις φολεγανδρου και μια απο αυτες ειναι και βορεια τις φολεγανδρου αφιερομενες σε passage,votigern dimitris,ΑΡΧΙΠΕΛΑΓΟΣ,mastart,εργις και ΒΕΝ!!100_0456.jpg
> 
> 100_0457.jpg
> 
> 100_0458.jpg
> 
> 100_0459.jpg
> 
> 100_0460.jpg


 
Eυχαριστω πολυ.

Ανεβασε σε παρακαλω και μερικες στην γκαλερυ αν θες...

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

Και η σινεχεια:100_0461.jpg

100_0462.jpg

100_0463.jpg

100_0464.jpg

100_0466.jpg

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

Και εδω: 100_0468.jpg

----------


## nickosps

Καλά φίλε όλες ήταν υπέροχες, με το πλοίο, τα χρώματα κλπ. Την τελευταία όμως πάρτην και πήγαινε σε κανένα διαγωνισμό να βγεις πρώτος! Ευχαριστούμε πολύ!

----------


## Leo

Σημερινή (07.06.09) αναχώρηση απο τη Σύρο. Για τους Νελίτες και τους φίλους του πλοίου.


P1180376333.JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Σημερινή (07.06.09) αναχώρηση απο τη Σύρο. Για τους Νελίτες και τους φίλους του πλοίου.
> 
> 
> P1180376333.JPG



Mια πανεμορφη καθαρα συριανη φωτο για εμας τους κρυφονελιτες :Surprised: !!!

----------


## douzoune

Leo και Ben Bruce οι φωτογραφίες σας είναι εξαιρετικές, όπως πάντα άλλωστε και σε όλα τα θέματα. Σε ευχαριστούμε και για την αφιέρωση Leo.

----------


## leonidas

> Σημερινή (07.06.09) αναχώρηση απο τη Σύρο. Για τους Νελίτες και τους φίλους του πλοίου.
> 
> 
> P1180376333.JPG


Λεο δεν μπορω να εκφρασω με λογια το ποσο φανταστικη ειναι.Εδω και ωρα εχει μπει φοντο στην επιφανεια εργασιας... :Razz:

----------


## Rocinante

> Σημερινή (07.06.09) αναχώρηση απο τη Σύρο. Για τους Νελίτες και τους φίλους του πλοίου.


Εγω Νελιτης δεν ειμαι, φιλος του πλοιoυ δεν ειμαι, Συριανος δεν ειμαι αλλα θεωρω οτι ειναι απο τις κορυφαιες φωτογραφιες σου. θΕΡΜΑ ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ σε σενα και... τον Trakman  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## sylver23

Αχ τι ωραια που ειναι η συρος..μπραβο λεο.

----------


## Νaval22

πανέμορφη...δεν πας κανένα ταξιδάκι?καλά να περάσεις και να πήξεις στον αίολο, :Razz:  αντέ και αν πάς και μας το πείς εγκαίρως,ίσως να βάλουμε και μια έκτακτη προσέγγιση του παναγία θαλασσινή,επειδή θα είσαι εκεί και μόνο :Wink:

----------


## Leo

Μια ακόμη φωτογραφία του *πλοίου* εν πλώ για την ΠαροΝαξία!!!

----------


## nickosps

Ξέρει κανείς γιατί δεν εμφανίζονται τα ενδοκυκλαδικά των Κεντέρηδων στα συστήματα κρατήσεων Ιούλιο-Αύγουστο? Ρωτάω γιατί με ενδιαφέρει...

----------


## Leo

Γιατί ποτέ κανείς ξέρει τι του ξημερώνει αύριο!!! Με απλά λόγια, κράτανε όλοι μια πισινή... μπας κι αλλάξει κάτι. Εξάλλου η ΝΕΛ δεν αποτελεί εξαίρεση, αφού όλες οι εταιρείες τα ίδια κάνουνε, όσον αφορά τις άγονες αλλά και τις γόνιμες ενίοτε.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## nickosps

Και κάπτεν δηλαδή αν κάποιος θέλει να κλείσει να πάει σε 2 νησιά τι κάνει? Περιμένει να φτάσει στο πρώτο και αν βρει εισητήρια πάει και στο δεύτερο? Κι αν έχει κλείσει και διαμονή τι γίνεται? Αν έχει κλείσει επιστροφή από άλλο λιμάνι επίσης τι γίνεται? Α ρε δεν μπορείς να κανονίσεις για τίποτα. Sorry για το offtopic...

----------


## speedrunner

> Ξέρει κανείς γιατί δεν εμφανίζονται τα ενδοκυκλαδικά των Κεντέρηδων στα συστήματα κρατήσεων Ιούλιο-Αύγουστο? Ρωτάω γιατί με ενδιαφέρει...



Γιατί πολύ απλά η ΝΕΛ έχει περάσει δρομολόγια μέχρι και την Τετάρτη 17 Ιουνίου, θα υπάρξουν κάποιες αλλαγές στα δρομολόγια, όπως η προσέγγιση στην Μύκονο, και σίγουρα και στις ώρες, σύμφωνα με την εταιρία μέχρι την Δευτέρα θα έχουν ανοίξει τα πλάνα για όλο το καλοκαίρι. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## nickosps

> Γιατί πολύ απλά η ΝΕΛ έχει περάσει δρομολόγια μέχρι και την Τετάρτη 17 Ιουνίου, θα υπάρξουν κάποιες αλλαγές στα δρομολόγια, όπως η προσέγγιση στην Μύκονο, και σίγουρα και στις ώρες, σύμφωνα με την εταιρία μέχρι την Δευτέρα θα έχουν ανοίξει τα πλάνα για όλο το καλοκαίρι.


Αν είναι φίλε μου μέχρι τη Δευτέρα έχει καλώς! Θα περιμένω λίγο. Όχι τίποτα άλλο αλλά θέλω από Μήλο να πάω Νάξο... :Very Happy:

----------


## speedrunner

> Αν είναι φίλε μου μέχρι τη Δευτέρα έχει καλώς! Θα περιμένω λίγο. Όχι τίποτα άλλο αλλά θέλω από Μήλο να πάω Νάξο...


Απο Μήλο για Νάξο μάλλον Σάββατο πρωί όπως είναι και τώρα :Cool:

----------


## Vortigern

Eλπιζω παντος να δωσουν τις σωστες ωρες αφηξεων αυτη τη φορα και να μην κοροιδευουν τον κοσμο καθως απο τις 8 φορες που βρεθηκα στο λιμανι τις Σιφνου αλλα και τις Μηλου ποτε δν ηρθε στην ωρα του,αυτο σημαινει οτι δν βγαζει το δρομολογιο του στις ωρες που δινουν οποτε καλο για τον κοσμο να βαλουν τις σωστες

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

> Eλπιζω παντος να δωσουν τις σωστες ωρες αφηξεων αυτη τη φορα και να μην κοροιδευουν τον κοσμο καθως απο τις 8 φορες που βρεθηκα στο λιμανι τις Σιφνου αλλα και τις Μηλου ποτε δν ηρθε στην ωρα του,αυτο σημαινει οτι δν βγαζει το δρομολογιο του στις ωρες που δινουν οποτε καλο για τον κοσμο να βαλουν τις σωστες


 Καλα vortigern η ΝΕΛ ειναι αστα αλες ταχιτιτες σιμφονα με τις ωρες αφιξεις αναχορισεις δινει απο φολεγανδρο σαντορινι αλες απο φολεγανδρο συρο αλες απο φολεγανδρο για μιλο..οτι θελουν κανουν προσπαθουν οσο γινεται να κερδισουν λιγο πετρελαιο παραπανο και με τιν επιδοτισι που εχει και καπιους ωρους που δεν τιρουνται ... :Confused:

----------


## Vortigern

> Καλα vortigern η ΝΕΛ ειναι αστα αλες ταχιτιτες σιμφονα με τις ωρες αφιξεις αναχορισεις δινει απο φολεγανδρο σαντορινι αλες απο φολεγανδρο συρο αλες απο φολεγανδρο για μιλο..οτι θελουν κανουν προσπαθουν οσο γινεται να κερδισουν λιγο πετρελαιο παραπανο και με τιν επιδοτισι που εχει και καπιους ωρους που δεν τιρουνται ...


Δν εχει σχεση με τα πετραιλαια απλα εχουν δωσει ωρες αφηξεων αλλες που για να ειναι εγκυρες πρεπει να πηγαινη με μια ταχυτητα συνεχεια στα 22 με 23 μιλια.Αυτοι ερχονται με 17 και 18 και το δρομολογιο δν βγαινει στις ωρες του.Αλλα κανεις δν μιλαει....Αχ καημενη Παναγια και εισαι οτι εισαι!

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

> Δν εχει σχεση με τα πετραιλαια απλα εχουν δωσει ωρες αφηξεων αλλες που για να ειναι εγκυρες πρεπει να πηγαινη με μια ταχυτητα συνεχεια στα 22 με 23 μιλια.Αυτοι ερχονται με 17 και 18 και το δρομολογιο δν βγαινει στις ωρες του.Αλλα κανεις δν μιλαει....Αχ καημενη Παναγια και εισαι οτι εισαι!


Ειναι και αυτο που λες αλα αμα κιταξεις τι διαδρομι φολεγανδρο σαντορινι και φιγει απο τι σαντορινι κανονικα πρεπει να πιγενει με ταχτιτα 14-15 μιλια αντε 16 το πολλι για να ερθει στις 12:00 και ασε που φεβγουν μολις ξεφορτοσουν τα αυτοκινιτα και τους επιβατες και ας εχουν και ωρα αναχορισις σε αυτο βεβαια ευθινεται και το λειμεναρχειο που δεν τους κραταει αλα τι να πει κανεις εδω ειναι ελλαδα..

----------


## Vortigern

Ισως προκειτε για καποιο αδελφω του Αιολου Ι  
http://syros-observer.aegean.gr/ais/...8760#top_photo

----------


## Speedkiller

> Ισως προκειτε για καποιο αδελφω του Αιολου Ι  
> http://syros-observer.aegean.gr/ais/...8760#top_photo



100% είναι αδερφό!!!Μπράβο για την ανακάλυψη!!!

----------


## Leo

Έχει μια διαφορά στα φτερά της γέφυρας (βαρδιόλες). Είναι σε διαφορετικό επίπεδο απο του δικού μας που ειναι στην γέφυρα. Αλλιώς συμφωνω είναι αδελφά.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Αυτο το σκαφος ειναι το corsaire 11500 μηκος 112,5 μετρα, ενω το aiolos kenteris I ειναι το corsaire 12000 μηκος 119 μετρα.Ουσιαστικα τα λες αδερφα πλοια με διαφορα στη γεφυρα και βασικοτερο στις μηχανες.Το gotland εχει 4 Χ RUSTON 9630 BHP εκαστη, ενω το κεντερης φερει τiς γνωστες πειραματικες pielstick

----------


## giorgos_249

Με λίγο ακόμα ψάξιμο πάνω στην ανακάλυψη του Vortigern βρήκα ακόμα ένα αδερφό / ξαδερφό απλά δεν έχει καλυμμένη την πλώρη. Στη γέφυρα μοιάζει πιο πολύ με το δικό μας από το προηγούμενο.

http://www.ferry-site.dk/ferry.php?id=9328015&lang=en

Αυτό τι σχέση έχει;

----------


## Speedkiller

> Με λίγο ακόμα ψάξιμο πάνω στην ανακάλυψη του Vortigern βρήκα ακόμα ένα αδερφό / ξαδερφό απλά δεν έχει καλυμμένη την πλώρη. Στη γέφυρα μοιάζει πιο πολύ με το δικό μας από το προηγούμενο.
> 
> http://www.ferry-site.dk/ferry.php?id=9328015&lang=en



Νομίζω πως το συγκεκριμένο ούτε με τον κεντέρη ούτε με του vortigern εχει κάποια σχέση ως σκαρί!

----------


## leonidas

Και καλυμμενη την πλωρη να εχει δεν νομιζω να μοιαζουν πολυ... :Razz: 
9328015a.jpg

----------


## giorgos_249

*Όντως. Αλλά μοιάζει με το NVG LIAMONE λιγάκι ( αν εξαιρέσουμε το φουγάρο.) Λέτε να υπάρχουν και άλλα αδερφάκια*

----------


## Vortigern

Giorgos 249 αυτο που βρηκες το ειχα βρει και εγω αλλα δν μου εκανε κλικ.

Οσο για τις διαφορες που βρηκε ο Λεο τις παρατηρησα και εγω και ημουν ετοιμος να γραψω οτι προκειτε για καποιο ξαδελφω του Κεντερη Ι....μπλα μπλα μπλα...

----------


## Vortigern

Αιολος Κεντερης Ι στο λιμανι τις μηλου


και εδω

----------


## Thanasis89

Μπράβο Θάνο ! Πολύ όμορφες οι φώτο σου ! Μου έχει λείψει το βαποράκι ! Είχα ταξιδέψει τόσες φορές μαζί του για Ρέθυμνο... Είναι από τα αγαπημένα μου ταχύπλοα μαζί με τα Speedrunner !  :Smile:

----------


## Vortigern

> Μπράβο Θάνο ! Πολύ όμορφες οι φώτο σου ! Μου έχει λείψει το βαποράκι ! Είχα ταξιδέψει τόσες φορές μαζί του για Ρέθυμνο... Είναι από τα αγαπημένα μου ταχύπλοα μαζί με τα Speedrunner !


Ειναι ομορφα ταχυπλοα κριμα που δν εχουν μια γραμμη να τρεχουν να βλεπουμε τα προσοντα τους! :Razz:

----------


## Thanasis89

> Ειναι ομορφα ταχυπλοα κριμα που δν εχουν μια γραμμη να τρεχουν να βλεπουμε τα προσοντα τους!


Έλα ντε...  :Very Happy:  
Εγώ λέω να προτείνετε στην Agean να τα πάρει ! Τώρα που πήρε φόρα... 
Αλλά νομίζω ότι το μάτι μου τα αγάπησε με την Αργώ στην τζιμινιέρα !  :Wink:

----------


## Vortigern

> Έλα ντε...  
> Εγώ λέω να προτείνετε στην Agean να τα πάρει ! Τώρα που πήρε φόρα... 
> Αλλά νομίζω ότι το μάτι μου τα αγάπησε με την Αργώ στην τζιμινιέρα !


 
Και επειδη τις παει η αργω προτινω να κατσουν εκει που ειναι με καλυτερη γραμμη (βεβαια να βρεθουν πρωτα πλοια για τα ενδοκυκλαδικα που κανει τωρα.)

----------


## nikosnasia

ΧΘΕΣ ΤΟ ΒΡΑΔΥ ΣΤΗ ΣΥΡΟ.
DSCN4664.JPG

----------


## sg3

που μπορω να βρω συγκεντρωμενα τα δρομολογια των αιολων για τα ενδοκυκλαδικα?

----------


## Vortigern

Αιολος Κεντερης στο νησι που φερνει το ονομα Μηλος

εδω 

εδω

εδω

εδω

----------


## laz94

Στον Πειραια στις 30/1/2009....

----------


## DimitrisT

> Στον Πειραια στις 30/1/2009....


Πολύ καλή φωτο,σε ευχαριστούμε,να σαι καλά.

----------


## Leo

*Μανούβρα* άφιξης στη Σύρο χθές (27.06.09), φωτογραφία πάνω απο τό Ιθάκη.

----------


## leonidas

Λεο με εχεις αποτελειωσει με τις πυρηνικες βομβες σημερα το πρωι... :Very Happy:

----------


## Nikos_V

Ο*μεγαλος αδελφος*με τα χρωματα του πρωινου ηλιου........

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

Εγώ δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί πάνε και τα δύο ταχύπλοα και ειδικά το Κεντέρης 1 με τόσο χαμηλές ταχύτητες ενώ είναι ταχύπλοα και φυσικά είναι καλοκαίρι! Όλο το χειμώνα ήταν φυσικό να πηγαίνουν με 16 και 17 κόμβους, αλλά τώρα??? Δεν μπορώ να πω ότι οι 24 κόμβοι είναι λίγοι για το Κεντέρης 2, αλλά γιατί δεν πηγαίνουν με 30-36 που πηγαίναν πέρσι???? Μπορεί να μου το εξηγήσει κάποιος????

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

λιγοι ειναι 24 κομβου για το κεντερης 2...μν ξεχνας πως ειναι πιο καινουργιο απο το 1...και τα 2 μπορουν να πανε ανετα με 36+....προφανως εταιρικοι λογοι και το τοπικο δρομολογιο που κανουν ειναι μερικοι απο τους λογους  που δεν το πανε παραπανω...επισης το 2 ειναι πολυ πιο ομορφο αππο το 1.

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

κομβοι εννοουσα

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

OK!!! Ευχαριστώ πολύ!!

----------


## diagoras

Πηγαινουν με τετοιες ταχυτητες γιατι ειναι αγονη γραμμη και τα νησια ειναι κοντα οποτε δεν χρειαζεται να ανοιγουν πανω απο 24 κομβους.Δεν μπορει δηλαδη να κανει ενα δρομολογιο απο ενα νησι το οποιο απεχει 5 λεπτα απο το αλλο με 36 κομβους γιατι ο επιβατης με το που θα μπει θα πρεπει να καθησει στον καταπελτη για να κατεβει σε δυο λεπτα οποτε δεν βρισκω το λογο να το παταει τοσο πολυ.

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

συμφωνω απολυτα φιλε διαγορα μαζι σου..οπως προειπα κ εγω ειναι τοπικο δρομολογιο..

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

να συμπληρωσω και κατι ακομα..το οποιο δεν εχει σχεση με τα τοπικα ενδοκυκλαδικα δρομολογια..η νελ εχει ενα παραπανω θεματακι με τα καυσιμα απο αλλες εταιριες..και ρεθυμνο όταν ερχοταν ο κεντερης ενω ελεγε 5 ωρες παντα εκανε ενα τεταρτο παραπανω..δεν πιστευω δηλαδη οτι το πηγαιναν με την μεγιστη δυνατη δρομολογιακη ταχυτητα...

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

Οριστε και μερικες φωτο εξω απο τιν σικινο τον πετιχαμε πριν καμια 15αρια μερες με το ταχιπλοο του φιλου μου εν πλο λιπον εμεις πιγεναμε ιο και ο κεντερις πιγενε απο εκει που φιγαμε εμεις φολεγανδρο !!Αφιαιρομενο σε ολους τους φιλους του nautilia !! Υ.Γ:Σορι για τιν πιοτιτα η 3ητι φωτο μπορουσε να ηταν φοβερι αλα εγινε ενα λαθος στιν ψιφιακι και βγικε χαλια :Sad: 



aiolos kenteris 1.jpg

aiolos kenteris 1 (1).jpg

aiolos kenteris 1 (2).jpg

aiolos kenteris 1 (3).jpg

----------


## vinman

Στην Σύρο το Σάββατο που μας πέρασε,γύρω στις 20.15...!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 50762

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 50763

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 50764

----------


## Apostolos

Θυμάμαι στο ίδιο σημείο όταν ειχε πρωτο έρθει ο Αίολος (που έκανε ποιό νευρικές κινήσεις) όταν ειχε αέρα τα απόνερα φτάναν ώς του Ληβαδάρα το λουκουματζίδικο!

----------


## Giovanaut

Με αφορμη τη συναντηση του Νautilia στη Σιφνο την προπερασμενη Κυριακη, ειχα την τυχη να ταξιδεψω με το ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ Ι, για να μεταβω στη Σιφνο απο την Παρο, οπου βρισκομουν για διακοπες.

Οι εντυπωσεις απο το πλοιο και το πληρωμα ηταν οι καλυτερες.
Το βαπορι καθαρο απο τα καταστρωματα μεχρι και τις τουαλετες, ενω οι ανθρωποι του χαμογελαστοι κι ευγενικοι.

Στο σημειο αυτο θα ηθελα να ευχαριστησω θερμα τον πλοιαρχο του πλοιο κ. Γιωργο Αρβανιτη καθως και τον υπαρχο για την τρομερη φιλοξενια στη γεφυρα του πλοιου. Οι ανθρωποι αφου τα ειπαμε, μου επετρεψαν να μεινω για να παρακολουθησω και την αφιξη στη Σιφνο.

Επισης θα ηθελα να ευχαριστησω και τον κ. Κωστα, τον θαλαμηπολο, παλιο γνωριμο απο τα βαπορια της Σαος, αλλα και ολο το πληρωμα του πλοιου.

Ευχομαι να εχετε ολοι καλα ταξιδια με καλους και τον Αγιο Νικολα παντα μαζι σας...!!!

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

παρα πολυ ωραιες οι φωτογραφιες σας παιδια!!

----------


## Nikos_V

> Στην Σύρο το Σάββατο που μας πέρασε,γύρω στις 20.15...!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 50762
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 50763
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 50764


Μανωλη το πρασινο μπλουζακι σου πηγαινε πολυ!!!! :Wink:

----------


## vinman

> Μανωλη το πρασινο μπλουζακι σου πηγαινε πολυ!!!!


...έπρεπε να ήσουν στο κατάστρωμα μαζί μου και όχι εκεί που ήσουν... :Very Happy:

----------


## Thanasis89

Συμφωνώ με τον Μανώλη !  :Wink:

----------


## dokimakos21

Το ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ Ι κοντα στα Γιουρα στις 31.07.09

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

Ο ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ Ι ΣΤΗΝ ΚΕΑ!!

----------


## giorgos_249

*Ο Αίολος Κεντέρης στο Λαύριο.*

----------


## noulos

> *Ο Αίολος Κεντέρης στο Λαύριο.*


 Αυτά τα κολωνάκια στην προβλήτα, τι ακριβώς είναι;

----------


## giorgos_249

*Είναι προσκρουστήρες για ταχύπλοα τύπου "Αίολος" .*

----------


## giorgos_249

*Ρίξε ένα βλέφαρο εδώ: http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...t=12725&page=3*

----------


## noulos

Ευχαριστώ!
Φαντάστικα ότι κάτι τέτοιο είναι αλλα μου έκανε εντύπωση το ύψος τους!!!
Κάναμε καλή βολτίτσα στο Λαύριο βλέπω ε;

----------


## giorgos_249

*Πολύ ωραία η βόλτα αλλά και εμένα μου έκαναν μεγάλη εντύπωση αυτοί οι προσκρουστήρες. Αφού το ύψος μου είναι περίπου 1.89 και με περνούσαν αρκετά...*

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Αιολος Κεντερης Ι*...στην Συρο 14-8-2009.

DSCN2624.jpg
_χαρισμενη στον dokimakos21._

----------


## dokimakos21

> *Αιολος Κεντερης Ι*...στην Συρο 14-8-2009.
> 
> DSCN2624.jpg
> _χαρισμενη στον dokimakos21._


Ευχαριστω παρα πολυ φιλε tss apollon...!!!Ωραια ηταν στην Συρο...Πλησιαζει η ωρα να ανταποδωσω...!! :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## captain

"_Πρόβλημα με την άγκυρά του αντιμετώπισε σήμερα το πρωί κατά τη διάρκεια χειρισμών απόπλου στο λιμάνι της Σύρου, το Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ «Αίολος Κεντέρης Ι» Ν.ΜΥΤ.37._
_Συγκεκριμένα, όπως έγινε γνωστό, παρουσιάστηκε αδυναμία άπαρσης της δεξιάς άγκυρας, λόγω εμπλοκής της σε άγνωστο αντικείμενο που βρισκόταν στο βυθό, με αποτέλεσμα να καθυστερήσει το δρομολόγιο του πλοίου για Τήνο - Ανδρο._
_Τελικά, με τη συνδρομή επαγγελματία δύτη η άγκυρα ξεμπλέχτηκε και το πλοίο απέπλευσε στις 06:05 αντί στις 04:30 που ήταν προγραμματισμένο, για τους λιμένες Τήνου - ¶νδρου, μεταφέροντας 18 επιβάτες, 3 Ι.Χ και 3 δίκυκλα_". 

Πηγή: http://www.naftemporiki.gr/news/stat...20/1704202.htm

----------


## dokimakos21

*ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ Ι*
*Αφιξη στην Συρο 14/08/09*

*P8140674.JPG*

*Αφιερωμενη σε ολο το nautilia κ ειδικα στους TSS APOLLON,polyka,leo,nikos v,vinman,leonida...*

----------


## leonidas

> *ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ Ι*
> *Αφιξη στην Συρο 14/08/09*
> 
> *P8140674.JPG*
> 
> *Αφιερωμενη σε ολο το nautilia κ ειδικα στους TSS APOLLON,polyka,leo,nikos v,vinman,leonida...*


Οοοο... ΠΑΝΕΜΟΡΦΗ...
Σ'ευχαριστω πολυ Φωτη ! :Very Happy: 

Οπα?
Ποτε ηρθες Συρο?
και κανενα τηλεφωνο δεν εριξες???:mrgreen:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Αιολος   Εξπρες...*
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_ 

ploio058.jpg
_Χαρισμενη στον φιλο dokimakos21._

----------


## diagoras

Αιολος Κεντερης στο Ρεθυμνο 
σάρωση0035.jpg 
Στον TSS APOLLON

----------


## dokimakos21

*Αιολος Κεντερης Ι*
*14.08.09 Αφιξη στην Συρο*

*P8140669.JPG*

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Αιολος Κεντερης στο Ρεθυμνο 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 53712 
> Στον TSS APOLLON


Σε ευχαριστω! με την πρωτη ευκαιρια θα ανταποδωσω.

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

γνωριζει κανεις τα Αιολος Κεντερης 1 κ 2 τι ταχυτητα δινουν στο 100%???

----------


## n-k

Κυριακή απόγευμα, 30 Αυγούστου, αφήνοντας τη Σέριφο. Στο βάθος η Σίφνος.
DSC02800.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Aeolos Kenteris I*...στην Συρο 7-8-2009.

DSCN2236.jpg

----------


## ROVINSONAS

> Κυριακή απόγευμα, 30 Αυγούστου, αφήνοντας τη Σέριφο. Στο βάθος η Σίφνος.


Κάλα απιστευτη...........!!!!!!!!

----------


## polykas

> *Aeolos Kenteris I*...στην Συρο 7-8-2009.
> 
> DSCN2236.jpg


_Aρκετά καλή φωτό φίλε Απόλλων..._

----------


## dokimakos21

*AEOLOS KENTERIS I*
*Σύρος 14.08.09*

*P8140686.JPG*

*Χαρισμενη στον φιλο poluka*

----------


## hayabusa

ένα βίντεο που βρήκα στο youtube με το πλοίο στην Σύρο, τον περασμένο Ιούλιο όπου έχασε ενα κάβο. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5uGzjI0KGpE

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Αιολος Κεντερης Ι*...στην Τηνο 13-8-2009.

DSCN2466.jpg

----------


## Nikos_V

Εν πλω.
P5200091_resize.JPG

----------


## DimitrisT

14/9 Ο Αίολος Κεντέρης Ι δεμένος στη Σύρο .

DSCF2605.jpg

----------


## leonidas

AEOLOS KENTERIS I

Αφιξη στη Συρο 10/8/09 

DSCN1252.jpg

----------


## vinman

¶φιξη στην Σύρο,απόγευμα Σαββάτου 19 Σεπτεμβρίου!
Για τον φίλο Nikos V!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 57579

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Αιολος Κεντερης Ι*...Τηνος 13-8-2009.

DSCN2470.jpg
_χαρισμενη στον φιλο vinman._

----------


## vinman

> *Αιολος Κεντερης Ι*...Τηνος 13-8-2009.
> 
> DSCN2470.jpg
> _χαρισμενη στον φιλο vinman._


Ευχαριστώ και ανταποδίδω με άφιξη στην Σύρο το Σάββατο 19-09!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 57682

----------


## leonidas

AEOLOS KENTERIS I

SYROS PORT  :Very Happy: 

DSCN0831.jpg

----------


## vinman

Σύρος,Σάββατο 19-09!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 57852

----------


## Giovanaut

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...&postcount=852

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

> http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...&postcount=852


ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΩΡΑΙΕΣ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ!!!!!!

----------


## Ergis

σκαλιζοντας το αρχειο μου ανακαλυψα καποιες φωτογραφιες του παρελθοντος.....ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ λοιπον...οταν ακομα εκανε το δρομολογιο ΠΑΡΟΣ-ΝΑΞΟΣ-ΙΚΑΡΙΑ-ΣΑΜΟΣ....απο το εξωχικο μου στην ναξο.πηγαινοντας προς ικαρια.......με τα λογοτυπα τησ ΤΙΜ

aeolos_express_TIM.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Αιολος Κεντερης Ι*...Τηνος 13-8-2009.

DSCN2477.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Αιολος Κεντερης Ι*...Τηνος 13-8-2009. 

DSCN2493.jpg

----------


## tolis milos

Και μετα τον Κοραη σειρα εχει το Κεντερης 1
στο λιμανι της Μηλου
DSC01946.jpg

----------


## tolis milos

φευγοντας απο Σιφνο με πλωρη για Σεριφο

DSC02134.jpg

DSC02136.jpg

DSC02140.jpg

DSC02151.jpg

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

Το πλοίο εχτές έφτασε μέχρι 32,9!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Apostolos

Δηλαδή στα νιάτα του που το είχα δει 38 τι να πούμε...

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

Εννοώ οτι πρώτη φορά είναι που έπιασε τέτοια ταχύτητα στην άγονη

----------


## Apostolos

Σε κατάλαβα, απλά εννοώ ότι το πλοίο έχει δυνατότητες αλλα...

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

> Σε κατάλαβα, απλά εννοώ ότι το πλοίο έχει δυνατότητες αλλα...


Εγώ δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί δεν το πάνε σαν το Highspeed 1, δηλαδή σαν ταχύπλοο εκτός σε μερικά νησιά με 20-22 κόμβους

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

> Το πλοίο εχτές έφτασε μέχρι 32,9!!!!!!!!!!!!


ΓΙΑΤΙ ΑΥΤΗ Η ΑΛΛΑΓΗ ΚΑΙ ΜΑΛΙΣΤΑ OFF SEASON??

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Αιολος Κεντερης Ι*...Τηνος 13-8-2009.

DSCN2468.jpg
_χαρισμενη στους φιλους Apostolos, aegeanspeedlines,FLYING CAT 2._

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

> ΓΙΑΤΙ ΑΥΤΗ Η ΑΛΛΑΓΗ ΚΑΙ ΜΑΛΙΣΤΑ OFF SEASON??


Και μάλιστα από Σύρο για Κύθνο σε μια περίεργη διαδρομή καθώς πέρασε από κάτω από το νησί (την Κύθνο)!!!!!!!

----------


## ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ



----------


## AIOLOS1

Το πλοίο πήγε 33,5 και οχι 32,5...και μπορούσε να πάει και 35.....

----------


## dokimakos21

*ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ Ι-Συρος 14-8-09*
*Χαρισμενη στον TSS APOLLON*

P8140677.JPG

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

Στον Πειραιά, λίγο μετά την άφιξή του από Ρέθυμνο...

DSC_0039b.jpg

----------


## Nikos_V

Καλησπερα σε ολους!! Ακουστηκαν εδω στο λιμανι της Ερμουπολης καποιες φημες για πωληση του Αιολος Κεντερης Ι!!Μηπως ξερει κανεις κατι?

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> *ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ Ι-Συρος 14-8-09*
> *Χαρισμενη στον TSS APOLLON*
> 
> P8140677.JPG


Ευχαριστω και ανταποδιδω
*Αιολος Κεντερης Ι*... Συρος 14-8-2009.

DSCN2620.jpg

----------


## Leo

> Καλησπερα σε ολους!! Ακουστηκαν εδω στο λιμανι της Ερμουπολης καποιες φημες για πωληση του Αιολος Κεντερης Ι!!Μηπως ξερει κανεις κατι?


Να το συνδέσουμε με *αυτό* άραγε? Πάντως άλλες πληροφορίες μιλούσαν για ναύλωση του πλοίου και όχι πώληση.

----------


## MYTILENE

> Να το συνδέσουμε με *αυτό* άραγε? Πάντως άλλες πληροφορίες μιλούσαν για ναύλωση του πλοίου και όχι πώληση.


Θα δούμε..... :Smile:  :Razz:

----------


## Leo

> Θα δούμε.....


Δεύτερο θα δούμε.....  :Surprised: , το τρίτο θα έιναι το φαρμακερό  :Very Happy: !!!

----------


## MYTILENE

> Δεύτερο θα δούμε..... , το τρίτο θα έιναι το φαρμακερό !!!


 Χαίρομαι που με προσέχετε.....Πάντως όλα είναι υπό σκέψην :Wink:

----------


## zozef

Απο τις καλες μερες στο Γαυριο για ρεμετζο

PA210039.JPG

PA210041.JPG

PA210042.JPG

PA210043.JPG

PA210046.JPG

----------


## Giovanaut

> Απο τις καλες μερες στο Γαυριο για ρεμετσο


Να εισαι καλα φιλε μου...
Πολυ ομορφες...!!!!!

----------


## Nikos_V

> Απο τις καλες μερες στο Γαυριο για ρεμετσοPA210039.JPG
> 
> PA210041.JPG
> 
> PA210042.JPG
> 
> PA210043.JPG
> 
> PA210046.JPG


zozef αντε μπραβο να δουμε και ρεμετζα απο αλλα λιμανια!!!Ουπς τι εκανες εσυ στην Ανδρο :Very Happy:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Αιολος Εξπρες*..._του χθες_...
Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ
0o6.jpg

*Αιολος Κεντερης Ι*... του σημερα...
DSCN2473.jpg

----------


## Tasos@@@

Αιολος Κεντερης αναχωρηση απο Ναξο (επιχειρηση παροναξια οπως πολυ σωστα τονιστηκε απο τον φιλο Ben :Very Happy:  :Wink: ), καλοκαιρι 2004.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Αιολος Κεντερης Ι*...

DSCN2491.jpg
_χαρισμενη στον φιλο Tasos@@@_

----------


## Tasos@@@

Πολυ ομορφη φωτογραφια φιλε T.S.S.Apollon.Να'σαι καλα,ευχαριστω!

----------


## MYTILENE

Σύντομα-τους προσεχούς μήνες δλδ-μας αποχαιρετά αλλά High speed 2 κόλπο/τρόπο-για Γαλλικά ύδατα.... :Wink:  :Wink: !!!!

----------


## Giovanaut

> Σύντομα-τους προσεχούς μήνες δλδ-μας αποχαιρετά αλλά High speed 2 κόλπο/τρόπο-για Γαλλικά ύδατα....!!!!


Και την αγονη θα την αφησουν ξεκρεμαστη...????

----------


## φανούλα

> Και την αγονη θα την αφησουν ξεκρεμαστη...????


Μακάρι να την πάρει το ¶κουα :Wink: ...(αν δεν τιμήσεις το "καράβι σου" θα πέσει να σε...πνίξει? :Razz: )
Προς το παρών αυτή η φώτο αφιερωμένη σε όλους τους ΝΕΛίτες και Κυκλαδίτες που το ταξιδεύουν!!!
Αίολος Κεντέρης Ι στη Σύρο!!!

----------


## Giovanaut

> Μακάρι να την πάρει το ¶κουα...(αν δεν τιμήσεις το "καράβι σου" θα πέσει να σε...πνίξει?)
> Προς το παρών αυτή η φώτο αφιερωμένη σε όλους τους ΝΕΛίτες και Κυκλαδίτες που το ταξιδεύουν!!!
> Αίολος Κεντέρης Ι στη Σύρο!!!


Και να πω οτι δεν μου το 'χες πει...????
Αλλα μ εφαγαν οι εννοιες...!!!!!

----------


## Leo

Προφανώς δεν έχετε ενημερωθεί από *αυτό*?

----------


## Giovanaut

> Προφανώς δεν έχετε ενημερωθεί από *αυτό*?


Αυτος εισαι cpt...!!!!!
Αλλαξε ο Μανωλιος κι εβαλε τα ρουχα του αλλιως...!!!!!!

----------


## φανούλα

> Προφανώς δεν έχετε ενημερωθεί από *αυτό*?


Α όχι Λέο μου:|, δε το είχα δει!!! Κρίμα για το Ακουάκι μας, καλό για την Παναγία Πάρου(ένα καλό βγήκε τουλάχιστον :Wink: )!!!
Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την ενημέρωση...
Γιάννη έπεται και συνέχεια :Very Happy: ...!!! Σε λίγο όμως γιατί επείνασα:mrgreen:!!! 
H θάλασσα ανοίγει την όρεξη!!!

----------


## TOM

Το φετινο καλοκαιρι μεταξυ ανδρου - τηνου.

aeolos.jpg

----------


## diagoras

Εξαιρετικη φιλε ΤΟΜ :Wink:

----------


## erenShip

ωραίο ταχύπλοο, αλλά για φουρτούνα δεν κάνει!! είχα ταξιδέψει πριν κάποια χρόνια με απαγορευτικό και είχαν σβήσει τα φώτα, είχαν πέσει στο δάπεδο όλα τα πράγματα από το μπαρ και ήταν και νύχτα.....εφιαλτικο!!

----------


## Leo

Αφού δε σε θέλει η φουρτούνα γιατί δεν μένεις σπίτι σου? Μας έχεις αχρηστέψει όλα τα βαπόρια. Χαλάρωσε και κατάλαβε ότι όταν έχει φουρτούνα τα βαπόρια κουνάνε, αν αυτό σ ενοχλεί μείνε σπίτι και περίμενε τη μπονάτσα.

----------


## speedrunner

Και μιας και μιλάμε για φουρτούνα σήμερα το πλοίο παραμένει δεμένο στο λιμάνι της Μήλου όπως και το ΙΙ στην Σύρο!!!!!

----------


## erenShip

σε πληροφορώ ότι προτιμώ την φουρτούνα παρά την μπουνάτσα!! εξάλλου τι θα ήταν αν έγραφα συνέχεια για τα θετικά ενός καραβιού!! το θεμα να βλέπεις τα αρνητικά και να τα συγκρίνεις!! στο συγκεκριμένο τώρα καράβι, τότε που ταξίδεψα ήταν όταν έκανε την γραμμή Ικαρία - Σάμο! και λέω πως το αίολος δεν σηκώνει το ικάριο πέλαγος!! η θέση του είναι οι κυκλάδες!!

----------


## Leo

Να τα δέσουμε τα ριμάδια να ησυχάσουμε. Δεν είναι θέμα να λέμε τα καλά μόνο, αλλά να λέμε κάτι όταν έχουμε κάτι να πούμε. Από το πρωί ένα άγχος έχω, αφού σε ότι πλοίο μπήκες την καταστροφή έγινε και δεν κάνει για την γραμμή. Έλεος!!!!

----------


## erenShip

χα,χα,χα,χα,αχ,χα,χα,χα,χα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Very Happy:  δεν μπήκες τότε σε όλα!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Tasos@@@

> σε πληροφορώ ότι προτιμώ την φουρτούνα παρά την μπουνάτσα!! εξάλλου τι θα ήταν αν έγραφα συνέχεια για τα θετικά ενός καραβιού!! το θεμα να βλέπεις τα αρνητικά και να τα συγκρίνεις!! στο συγκεκριμένο τώρα καράβι, τότε που ταξίδεψα ήταν όταν έκανε την γραμμή Ικαρία - Σάμο! και λέω πως το αίολος δεν σηκώνει το ικάριο πέλαγος!! η θέση του είναι οι κυκλάδες!!


erenShip καταρχην να σε καλοσωρισω και εγω στο φορουμ (και στην μεγαλυτερη θαλασσινη παρεα)και να σου ευχηθω καλα ταξιδια.Σιγα σιγα με τον καιρο θα δεις οτι δεν ειμαστε "κολλημενα" ατομα ουτε μιλαμε μονο για τα θετικα ενος βαποριου,οπως προειπε ο καλος φιλος Leo.Θα ακουσεις πολλα αρνητικα και πολλες κοντρες για πολλα βαπορια.Φυσιολογικο ειναι και πιστευω οτι ετσι παμε μπροστα και εμεις και το ιδιο το φορουμ.Απλα βρε παιδι μου οντως τι θεμα εχεις με τον καιρο?

----------


## erenShip

απλώς πιστεύω ότι με βάση το καιρό φαίνεται και το πλοίο!!! :Smile:

----------


## dokimakos21

*Επειδη απ οτι φαινεται "θα" μας το παρουν το βαπορακι...!*
*ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ Ι-Κοντα στην Γυαρο 31/7/09*
P7310423.JPG

*Για ολους εσας..!!*

----------


## zozef

> *Επειδη απ οτι φαινεται "θα" μας το παρουν το βαπορακι...!*
> *ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ Ι-Κοντα στην Γυαρο 31/7/09*
> P7310423.JPG
> 
> *Για ολους εσας..!!*


Κανε υπομονη και θα δουμε! εχουμε πολυ μελλον ακαμα

----------


## noulos

> απλώς πιστεύω ότι με βάση το καιρό φαίνεται και το πλοίο!!!


Λάθος!!!  :Cool:

----------


## erenShip

δηλαδή, τι εννοείς? :Smile:

----------


## φανούλα

> δηλαδή, τι εννοείς?


Εννοεί πως άμα όποιο καράβι κουνούσε το παρατούσαμε, θα είχαμε μείνει χωρίς καράβια!!! Η θάλασσα έχει πολλά μποφόρ και κανένα δε μπορεί να μείνει ακούνητο στη δύναμή της!!! Ο Αίολος λόγω του ότι είναι μικρός και ταχύπλοο μπορεί να κουνήσει λίγο παραπάνω από τα άλλα... αλλά τι να κάνουμε, ποιο ταχύπλοο δεν κουνάει όταν έχει μποφόρ??? Αλλά χρειάζεται κιόλας γιατί εξυπηρετεί πολύ τον κόσμο τώρα που τα καράβια λιγοστεύουν και μερικά λιμάνια κοντεύουν να τα βλέπουν μόνο με τα κυάλια!!!

----------


## theofilos-ship

Και κατι αλλο ,οσο για το συγκεκριμενο πλοιο κατασκευαστικα ακουει αλλιως η γαστρα του οταν παει με 17 μιλια και αλλιως με 35-40 σε κυμα. :Wink:

----------


## erenShip

[QUOTE=theofilos-ship;298984]Και κατι αλλο ,οσο για το συγκεκριμενο πλοιο κατασκευαστικα ακουει αλλιως η γαστρα του οταν παει με 17 μιλια και αλλιως με 35-40 σε κυμα. :Wink: [/QUOTE
οκ σε αυτό θα συμφωνήσω!!!! :Smile:

----------


## theofilos-ship

Αυτο ελειπε...να διαφωνησεις! :Razz: ..χε χε καλως ηρθες στο* ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ*

----------


## erenShip

> Αυτο ελειπε...να διαφωνησεις!..χε χε καλως ηρθες στο* ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ*


χα,χα,χα,χα!!!!!  :Razz:  καλώς σας βρήκα!!!!! :Smile:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

AEOLOS EXPRESS I στην μυκονο του 2000.

film (503).jpg

Φωτο Ηλιας Βουλγαρης

----------


## zozef

> Εννοεί πως άμα όποιο καράβι κουνούσε το παρατούσαμε, θα είχαμε μείνει χωρίς καράβια!!! Η θάλασσα έχει πολλά μποφόρ και κανένα δε μπορεί να μείνει ακούνητο στη δύναμή της!!! Ο Αίολος λόγω του ότι είναι μικρός και ταχύπλοο μπορεί να κουνήσει λίγο παραπάνω από τα άλλα... αλλά τι να κάνουμε, ποιο ταχύπλοο δεν κουνάει όταν έχει μποφόρ??? Αλλά χρειάζεται κιόλας γιατί εξυπηρετεί πολύ τον κόσμο τώρα που τα καράβια λιγοστεύουν και μερικά λιμάνια κοντεύουν να τα βλέπουν μόνο με τα κυάλια!!!


Το HS 4 ειναι απο τα καλυτερα στον καιρο ,ακομα και απο παρα πολλα συμβατικα και φυσικα με full speed.

----------


## Νaval22

> AEOLOS EXPRESS I στην μυκονο του 2000.
> 
> Φωτο Ηλιας Βουλγαρης


εγώ το ήθελα έτσι όπως ήταν όταν ήρθε στην Ελλάδα με τη χοντρή μπλέ ριγα,όπως και όλα τα καράβια της ΝΕΛ θα ήταν τρέλα έτσι

----------


## φανούλα

> Το HS 4 ειναι απο τα καλυτερα στον καιρο ,ακομα και απο παρα πολλα συμβατικα και φυσικα με full speed.


Αλλιώς συμπεριφέρονται τα ταχύπλοα με χαμηλή ταχύτητα και αλλιώς με full speed. Κι όπως λέει και το όνομα τους, είναι φτιαγμένα για να τρέχουν!!!!

----------


## diagoras

> Το HS 4 ειναι απο τα καλυτερα στον καιρο ,ακομα και απο παρα πολλα συμβατικα και φυσικα με full speed.


 Εξαιρετικο στην πλευση το 4 αν και οχι με full(Σορρυ για το off)

----------


## diagoras

Φανουλα μαζι:mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## nissos_mykonos

> Εξαιρετικο στην πλευση το 4 αν και οχι με full(Σορρυ για το off)


συμφωνο!!!!!!!!το καλυτερο απο ολα!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## speedrunner

Αυτή την στιγμή το πλοίο κατευθύνετε προς Πειραιά ( Πέραμα ) :Confused: .

Update: Τελικά έδεσε στον μώλο της ΔΕΗ, και ακόμη είναι άγνωστο αν θα το αντικαταστήσει και απο πότε το Παναγία Πάρου

----------


## ορφεας

Θα το αντικαταστήσει το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΠΑΡΟΥ

----------


## speedrunner

> Θα το αντικαταστήσει το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΠΑΡΟΥ



Για το αυριανό δρομολόγιο απο Λαύριο δεν υπάρχει τίποτα στο σύστημα!!!

----------


## ορφεας

Μάλλον δεν θα πάει απο αύριο γιατι ακόμη γίνεται αλαγή των συνιάλων.

----------


## giorgos_249

*Αυτήν τη στιγμή λέγεται ακόμα RED SEA II. Δεν μετονομάστηκε ακόμα. Απλα βάφτηκε*

----------


## speedrunner

> *Αυτήν τη στιγμή λέγεται ακόμα RED SEA II. Δεν μετονομάστηκε ακόμα. Απλα βάφτηκε*



Ε εντάξει λεπτομέρειες, όχι Γιάννης Γιαννάκης :Cool:

----------


## Ergis

την κυριακη το δρομολογιο θα γινει;;;;

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

> Ε εντάξει λεπτομέρειες, όχι Γιάννης Γιαννάκης


Και όμως το πλοίο έχει μετονομαστεί! Απλά το AIS δεν το εμφανίζει ως Παναγία Πάρου! (Για τις φωτογραφίες που το αποδεικνύουν πηγαίνετε στο θέμα του πλοίου!)

----------


## cpt babis

Για δειτε καλυτερα στο θεμα του πλοιου  :Wink:

----------


## giorgos_249

*Ναι , τις είδα τις φωτο στο ανάλογο θέμα πριν γράψω πως δεν έχει μετονομαστεί. Αν είχε αλλάξει όνομα δεν θα είχε την πινακίδα RED SEA II πάνω. Στη Safaga δεν υπήρχε η πινακίδα (Φωτο http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=35146) ¶ρα είναι για τυπικούς λόγους ώσπου το πλοιο να αλλαξει όνομα , τότε θα βγει.*

----------


## AGIOS GEORGIOS

Υπάρχει περίπτωση να αλλάξει όνομα και το ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ Ι;

----------


## φανούλα

Προς το παρών ας δούμε μια φώτο του εσωτερικού του πλοίου :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !!!
Αφιερωμένη στους λάτρεις του!!!

----------


## Νaval22

αν η ΝΕΛ έπρεπε να είχε πάρει ταχύπλοα θα έπρεπε να είχε πάρει μόνο 1 και αυτό να ήταν ο Αιολάκος 1 κανένα άλλο,και να έκανε πειραιά μυτιλήνη μόνο τα καλοκαίρια,το ότι κάποιοι κλείνουν το μάτι σε αυτό και μόνο δεν νομίζω να είναι τυχαίο  :Wink:

----------


## dokimakos21

*ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ-Εχθες στον Μωλο ΔΕΗ...*
P1182149.JPG

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

> *ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ-Εχθες στον Μωλο ΔΕΗ...*
> P1182149.JPG


Πολύ όμορφη φωτό! Ευχαριστούμε!!!!! :Smile:

----------


## gasim

Με θέα από τον Κούνδουρο, στο δρόμο από την Κορρησία προς Κύθνο. 11-Ιανουαρίου 2010, προς το σούρουπο.

----------


## polykas

_Στην Ελευσίνα για καλλωπισμό βρίσκεται το ταχύπλοο..._

----------


## ορφεας

Επέστρεψε στον Νέο Μόλο Δραπετσόνας ...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

AEOLOS EXPRESS χορευοντας με τους (φρεσκους) ιππους στα πρωτα του ταξιδια το 2000

2877 (3).jpg

----------


## Νaval22

ωραία φώτο BEN,χόρεψε με τους ίππους για λίγα χρόνια πρίν αρχίσει να χορεύει με τους λύκους συνοδεία με τα ξαδερφάκια του και όλη τη ΝΕΛ μαζί  :Wink:

----------


## speedrunner

Δοκιμαστικό κάνει αυτή την ώρα το πλοίο το οποίο έπιασε ταχύτητες που έχουμε να τις δούμε πολύ καιρό!!!! μέχρι και 34 μίλια/ώρα :Cool:

----------


## hayabusa

καιρος ηταν, να ξεμπουκωσει και λιγακι

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Αίολος Κεντέρης Ι βγαίνοντας απο τον Πειραία στις 11/05/2008 και μετά φουλάροντας τις μηχανές του. Φωτο τραβηγμένη απο το Γλυκοφιλούσα. Για όλους τους φίλους και ειδιαίτερα τον BEN BRUCE

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ευχαριστω πολυ τον φιλο pantelis 2009 με την μινι κρουαζιερα στο σαρωνικο με το γλυκοφυλουσα! :Wink:

----------


## ALKAIOS

ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΤΙ ΓΙΝΕΤΕ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΠΟΥΛΗΘΗΚΕ η ΑΚΟΜΑ ΨΑΧΝΟΥΝ ΑΓΟΡΑΣΤΕΣ ? ΔΕΝ ΤΑ ΒΡΗΚΑΝ ΜΕ ΤΟΥΣ ΓΑΛΛΟΥΣ?

----------


## Thanasis89

Φίλε μου, το πλοίο βρίσκεται στον Νέο Μώλο στην Δραπετσώνα. Είμαι σίγουρος ότι όποιος μάθει το οτιδήποτε θα μας ενημερώσει. Πολύ πιθανόν η εταιρεία να βρίσκεται σε διαφόρων ειδών διαπραγματεύσεις. Οπότε απλά περιμένουμε...  :Wink:

----------


## BULKERMAN

> STO SITE www.ellinikiaktoploia.net anaferei oti ta pragmata odhgountai metaxi nel kai S.N.C.M. SE NAUAGIO!!!!!!!!!!!


Μην σας κάνει έκπληξη αν το δείτε σε λίγο καιρό λίγο πιο βόρεια του Λαυρίου... :Wink:

----------


## ALKAIOS

DHLADH GNORIZEIS BULKERMAN TI GINETE?

----------


## BULKERMAN

> DHLADH GNORIZEIS BULKERMAN TI GINETE?


Ακούγονται πολλά!Μέχρι το ότι θα μπει από Ραφήνα.Τώρα τι θα γίνει τελικά...

----------


## ALKAIOS

μηπωσ εχουμε κανα νεο απο το μετωπο τησ Γαλλιας οπου βρισκονται ανθρωποι απο την εταιρια (νελ) ?

----------


## giorgos_249

> Ακούγονται πολλά!Μέχρι το ότι θα μπει από Ραφήνα.Τώρα τι θα γίνει τελικά...


*Κατά τη γνώμη μου δεν είναι και το πιο κατάλληλο για τη Ραφήνα , αλλα στην τρέχουσα συγκυρία όπου δεν θα υπάρχει το aqua jewel κ πιθανόν να μην έρθει χαισπιντ , θεωρώ πως για την εταιρεία (αλλά και για τα νησιά) θα ήταν μια πολύ καλή κίνηση , αφού σίγουρα θα ταξιδεύει πάντα γεμάτο. Ειδικά  αν κάνει και καμιά ανταγωνιστική κίνηση......*

----------


## Amorgos66

...νέα δεν ξέρω :Smile: ,......βρήκα όμως ενα παλιό.... :Very Happy: 
Κακα τα ψεμματα ,αυτο το σκάφος δεν ΄κανει΄ για τα περισσοτερα Ελληνικα λιμάνια....
Και ειναι μεγάλη μαγκια  των Ελλήνων Καπεταναίων που καταφέρνουν και εκτελούν επιτυχώς
επικινδυνες αποστολές......

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_waB_0v8kY

----------


## pantelis2009

όντως μαγκιά Amorgos66. και την έκανε για ένα άτομο μόνο. Χωρίς να θέλω να υποτιμήσω τον άνθρωπο.

----------


## speedrunner

¶λλο ένα δοκιμαστικό έκανε σήμερα το πλοίο με ακόμη μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες μέχρι 35,5 μίλια/ώρα. Λέτε το όλο κόλλημα στην πώληση να είχε σχέση με την ταχύτητα!!! :Confused:  :Confused: 
Το πλοίο έδεσε στον προλιμένα!!!

----------


## speedrunner

Την Παρασκευή μας αφήνει το Αίολος Κεντέρης Ι

----------


## agathi2010

> Την Παρασκευή μας αφήνει το Αίολος Κεντέρης Ι


φιλε μηπως εχει περισσοτερα στοιχεια να μας δωσεις?

----------


## minoan

Την Παρασκευή μας αφήνει το Αίολος Κεντέρης Ι, για την Γαλλία, τελικά ναυλωμένο στην SNCM και στην συνέχεια θα ακολουθήσει η αγορά του από την ίδια.

----------


## AGIOS GEORGIOS

Ποιο πλοίο θα κάνει την ενδοκυκλαδική γραμμή Σύρο-Πάρο-Σέριφο-Σίφνο-Κίμωλο και Μήλο υπάρχουν τίποτα πληροφορίες;

----------


## giorgos_249

*AQUA JEWEL H PANAGIA PAROU*

----------


## MYTILENE

ΕΤΟΙΜΟ ΓΙΑ ΑΝΑΧΩΡΗΣΗ.........:cry::cry: :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## erenShip

και ειχα μια μικρή ελπίδα ότι θα έμενε...ΚΡΙΜΑ!!!

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

Με τα σινιάλα της Nel θα φύγει το καραβάκι μας?? :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## nikosnasia

> ΕΤΟΙΜΟ ΓΙΑ ΑΝΑΧΩΡΗΣΗ.........:cry::cry:


Στο καλό να πάει καλά ταξίδια νάχει αλλά μακρυά. Και στα άλλα με το καλό. Γιατί ότι τραβάμε σήμερα στην γραμμή μας εξ αιτίας ρων τα τραβούμε.

----------


## opelmanos

Δεν φταίνε τα καημένα τα καραβάκια Νίκο !! ΤΑ *ΛΑΘΟΣ* μυαλά των εφοπ-ληστών φταίνε :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## nikosnasia

> Δεν φταίνε τα καημένα τα καραβάκια Νίκο !! ΤΑ *ΛΑΘΟΣ* μυαλά των εφοπ-ληστών φταίνε


Δεν διαφωνώ μαζί σου Μάνο αλλά πες μου τι καλό είδαν οι Μυτιληνιοί και οι Χιώτες από αυτά ;

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

> ...τι καλό είδαν οι Μυτιληνιοί και οι Χιώτες από αυτά ;


Πάντως η NEL δεν ανήκει σε Μυτιληνιούς και Χιώτες σήμερα, αν δεν κάνω λάθος. Οπότε, γιατί να "δουν καλό" οι κάτοικοί τους; 

Μακάρι να ανήκε η εταιρία στους νησιώτες της και μακάρι να υπήρχαν σήμερα ζωντανές και ακμαίες οι εταιρίες λαϊκής βάσης, όπου τα χρήματα και τα κέρδη πήγαιναν στα ίδια τα νησιά.

----------


## opelmanos

> Πάντως η NEL δεν ανήκει σε Μυτιληνιούς και Χιώτες σήμερα, αν δεν κάνω λάθος. Οπότε, γιατί να "δουν καλό" οι κάτοικοί τους; 
> 
> Μακάρι να ανήκε η εταιρία στους νησιώτες της και μακάρι να υπήρχαν σήμερα ζωντανές και ακμαίες οι εταιρίες λαϊκής βάσης, όπου τα χρήματα και τα κέρδη πήγαιναν στα ίδια τα νησιά.


Φίλε μου αιγαιόπλοε ο φίλος Νίκος ενοοεί τότε που τα αγοράσε τα πλοία η ΝΕΛ ΤΟΥ 1999.
Εγώ πιστεύω οτί τα χρησημοποίησαν σε λάθος γραμμές και σε απίστευτα μεγάλες αποστάσεις τα πλοία ειδικά τον Κεντέρη τον μεγάλοτο 2005 τον *ΞΕΠΑΤΩΣΑΝ* στα πάνω κάτω στην κυριολεξία.Από εκείνη την χρονιά και πέρα έγινε το μπλούμ

----------


## djimmy83

καλημέρα,

θα ήθελα να ξέρω πότε πρέπει να φύγει    Αίολος Κεντέρης Ι ????

ευχαριστώ

----------


## nikosnasia

> Πάντως η NEL δεν ανήκει σε Μυτιληνιούς και Χιώτες σήμερα, αν δεν κάνω λάθος. Οπότε, γιατί να "δουν καλό" οι κάτοικοί τους; 
> 
> Μακάρι να ανήκε η εταιρία στους νησιώτες της και μακάρι να υπήρχαν σήμερα ζωντανές και ακμαίες οι εταιρίες λαϊκής βάσης, όπου τα χρήματα και τα κέρδη πήγαιναν στα ίδια τα νησιά.


Σωστά τα λες και συμφωνώ μαζί σου. ¨Ομως υπάρχει ένα όμως στον σκοπό της ίδρυσης και στους λόγους που εκατοντάδες Μυτιληνιοί και Χιώτες έβαλαν το χέρι στην τσέπη για να στηρίξουν την ίδρυση της και την αναβάθμιση της συγκοινωνίας των νησιών. Αλλά ας μείνουμε με τις αναμνήσεις των παλιών καλών χρόνων.Για μένα η ΝΕΛ τέλειωσε δεν υπάρχει, οι σκοποί της ίδρυσης της δεν εκπληρούνται πιά και δεν δικαιούται να φέρει αυτό το όνομα γιατί δεν είναι Ναυτιλιακή εταιρεία ΛΕΣΒΟΥ.

----------


## MYTILENE

Τρείς μέρες χρειάζεται περίπου !!Καλό ταξίδι να έχει το βαποράκι και το πλήρωμα,ο καπτα Γιώργης ο Αρβανίτης το πάει στη Γαλλία.

----------


## Leo

Το Καράβι πάει με 18 μίλια, η απόσταση είναι μέσω Μεσσίνας είναι 1050 μίλα. Θεωριτικά το πλοίο πρέπει να ανεφοδιαστεί σε κάποιο Ίταλικό λιμάνι, πιθανόν Αυγούστα ή Μεσσίνα,άρα είναι έτσι όπως τα λένε οι προλαλήσαντες, Θεού θέλοντος και καιρού επιτρέποντος.

----------


## speedrunner

θα μας τρελάνουν!!! Το πλοίο βρίσκετε νότια της Ύδρας και επιστρέφει πίσω!!!!! Τι έγινε?????

----------


## opelmanos

> θα μας τρελάνουν!!! Το πλοίο βρίσκετε νότια της Ύδρας και επιστρέφει πίσω!!!!! Τι έγινε?????


Φαίνεται απίστευτο μα είναι αληθινό....΄Πάω να σκάσω τι έγινε παρουσίασε κάποιο πρόβλημα?

----------


## erenShip

> Φαίνεται απίστευτο μα είναι αληθινό....΄Πάω να σκάσω τι έγινε παρουσίασε κάποιο πρόβλημα?


ή μήπως το μετάνιωσαν που το πήραν...? τι γίνετε?

----------


## kenteris

> Φαίνεται απίστευτο μα είναι αληθινό....΄Πάω να σκάσω τι έγινε παρουσίασε κάποιο πρόβλημα?


 μακαρι να χαλασε η δουλεια :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Αίολος Κεντέρης μπήκε στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά.

----------


## kenteris

> Το Αίολος Κεντέρης μπήκε στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά.


 εχει μαθει κανεις το λογο της επιστροφης?υπηρξε μηχανικο προβλημα?

----------


## diagoras

> Το Αίολος Κεντέρης μπήκε στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά.


Το πετυχα κατα τυχη :Very Happy: 
picture 059.JPG 
picture 061.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Πάντα να έχεις τύχη φίλε diagoras :Razz:

----------


## vinman

*..στη Σύρο,απόγευμα 19 Σεπτεμβρίου...!
Aφιερωμένη στους φίλους Nikos_V,Leonidas,diagoras!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 81817

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Πανεμορφη ποζα! Εξοχα φιλε vinman

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*¶φιξη στο Λαύριο τον Νοέμβριο του 2008...*
DSC03370.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Αίολος Κεντέρης Ι σήμερα το πρωΐ στις 11.30 στο μεγάλο λιμάνι. Το απόγευμα στις 17.30 όμως δεν ήταν εκεί. Που είναι οεο; 

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ 1 01 15-03-2010.jpg

----------


## Super Jet

στις 16:00 έφυγε για γαλλια!

----------


## pantelis2009

Eυχαριστώ φίλε Super Jet. Καλά ταξίδια να έχει.

----------


## diagoras

Αλλη μια φωτογραφια απ το χθεσινο του ρεμετζο 
picture 066.JPG
Αφιερωμενη στους pantelis2009,vinman,nissos mykonos,tss apollon

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

Περνάει πάνω από τα Κύθηρα τώρα.
Ας ελπίσουμε τουλάχιστον ότι δεν θα "την κάνει" και το μικρό του αδέλφι (το Αιολάκι ΙΙ) για τα ξένα. 
18 μίλια πάει. Προορισμός: TOULON FRANCE.

----------


## tahitioforos

το πλοιο οπως φενετε μας αποχαιρετησε σημερα αυτη την στιγμη βρισκετε εδω.
καλα ταξιδια να εχει

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε diagoras :Wink:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Αιολος Κεντερης Ι*...στην Συρο 7-8-2009.
_Καλα ταξιδια να εχεις_ 
DSCN2235.jpg

----------


## AIOLOS1

aurio stis 1700 tha pernaei to steno tis mesinas...

----------


## tolis milos

Απο τα πρωτα χρονια του στην Ελλαδα!!
σάρωση0009.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Αιολος Κεντερης Ι...* 

DSCN2475.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Αιολος Εξπρες*...

AEOLOS.jpg

----------


## Stylianos

εδώ το ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ 1 στο λιμάνι της Πάρου.... :Wink: 

P1240189.JPG

P1240191.JPG

----------


## Stylianos

λοιπόν,το πλοίο μετονομάστηκε σε ''Liamone II''!!! και απ'οτι φένεται θα αντικαταστήσει το NGV LIAMONE στην γραμμή της Toulon και Nice,αντε καλοτάξιδο!

----------


## Super Jet

το πλοιο ονομαστικε NGV LIAMONE II τελικα.Σαν σημερα πριν 10 χρονια μας ηρθε απο την Γαλλια. δηστιχως δεν μπορεσε να μπει σε μια γραμμη για παραπανω απο μια σεζον. Περασε απο τα περισσότερα λιμάνια και νησια του αιγαιου. Δυστηχως οι Γάλλοι το θέλουν πίσω.

----------


## Apostolos

Ευτυχως φιλε μου, ευτυχως! Αποτυχημενα απο την πρωτη ημερα στην Ελλάδα

----------


## speedrunner

Προς τους moderator: αφού το πλοίο έχει μετονομαστεί δεν πρέπει να αλλάξει και το θέμα του πλοίου και να μεταφερθεί στα ξένα ταχύπλοα???

----------


## ΣΤΕΛΑΡΑΣ

> Ευτυχως φιλε μου, ευτυχως! Αποτυχημενα απο την πρωτη ημερα στην Ελλάδα


καλημερα αποστολε τα πλοια αυτα δεν ειναι αποτυχημενα !!! ειναι παρα πολυ καλα πλοια οταν φτιαχτικαν στην Γαλλια τους ειχαν πει οτι αυτα τα πλοια δεν ειναι για να οργωνουν το αιγαιο περα δωθε ,πρεπει να πηγαινουν σε καθε λιμανη και στην επιστροφη να γινετε συντιρισει αλλα !!!!η νελ νομιζε οτι θα οργωσει ολο το αιγαιο!!!!!! για να τα οικονομισει

----------


## Ergis

ναυλωμενο δεν ειναι μεχρι στιγμης;;;με οψιον αγορας;οποτε γιατι να μεταφερθει στα ξενα;

----------


## Apostolos

> καλημερα αποστολε τα πλοια αυτα δεν ειναι αποτυχημενα !!! ειναι παρα πολυ καλα πλοια οταν φτιαχτικαν στην Γαλλια τους ειχαν πει οτι αυτα τα πλοια δεν ειναι για να οργωνουν το αιγαιο περα δωθε ,πρεπει να πηγαινουν σε καθε λιμανη και στην επιστροφη να γινετε συντιρισει αλλα !!!!η νελ νομιζε οτι θα οργωσει ολο το αιγαιο!!!!!! για να τα οικονομισει


Με αυτά που λές απλα επιβεβαιώνεις ότι ήταν αποτυχίες! Το ότι ήταν καλά σκαριά δέν το συζητάω, αλλά τα δρομολόγια, τα λιμάνια, ο τρόπος διαχείρισης ήταν πλήρη αποτυχία!

----------


## giorgos_249

*Το NEL LINES έχει σβήσει από τις μπάντες του πλοίου ( παραμένουν μπλε) το οποίο και ονομάζεται NGV LIAMONE II  και νηολογείται στη Μασσαλία. Στο φουγάρο τα χρώματα παραμένουν ως έχουν, μόνο που αντί για την τριήρη υπάρχει το γαλλικό σινιάλο.*

----------


## vinman

*Πέρυσι τον Σεπτέμβρη στη Σύρο!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 84919

----------


## Stylianos

τωρα εχει αρχίσει να μπένει ήδη το σινιάλο της SNCM και μέσα Μαΐου αναμένεται να ξεκινίσει δρομολόγια στην Γαλλία... :Wink:

----------


## AIOLOS1

εχει ειδη ξεκινισει δρομολογια......

----------


## Rocinante

Βεβαιως εδω και λιγες μερες.
Μαλιστα αυτη την στιγμη κατευθυνεται προς την Bastia.
Μπορειτε να το δειτε απο την καμερα ΑΥΤΗ (Ψιλοαθλια...) ήήήήή....
οταν προορισμος ειναι το Ajaccio απο ΑΥΤΗ την σουπερ τηλεχειριζομενη καμερα.
Καλα μην νομιζεται οτι καθομαι και το χαζευω.
Ως γνωστον δεν ειμαι οπαδος του συγκεκριμενου τυπου "πλοιων"  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Εκτος βεβαια απο καποιο που περασε απο εδω και εχει σχεση με το νησι στο οποιο βρισκονται οι προαναφερθεισες καμερες...

----------


## Stylianos

...συγνώμη δικό μου λάθος,μπερδέυτηκα με άλλο πλοίο...

----------


## speedrunner

Και για του λόγου το αληθές!!!!!


Τώρα πια μπορούμε να αλλάξουμε και το όνομα του θέματος!!!!

----------


## Rocinante

Για να δουμε λοιπον το πλοιο στην Bastia αυτη την ωρα (απο την καμερα που σας ελεγα )

imageCARI8N0P.jpg
ΟΧΙ ΟΧΙ ΟΧΙ.......
Δεν ειναι αυτο που νομιζετε διπλα  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Αυτο ειναι το Stena Nautica ( Corsica Marina II ) και οχι το Stena Atlantica. :Wink: 
Αυτο βρισκεται στην Genoa

----------


## kapas

> Βεβαιως εδω και λιγες μερες.
> Μαλιστα αυτη την στιγμη κατευθυνεται προς την Bastia.
> Μπορειτε να το δειτε απο την καμερα ΑΥΤΗ (Ψιλοαθλια...) ήήήήή....
> οταν προορισμος ειναι το Ajaccio απο ΑΥΤΗ την σουπερ τηλεχειριζομενη καμερα.
> Καλα μην νομιζεται οτι καθομαι και το χαζευω.
> Ως γνωστον δεν ειμαι οπαδος του συγκεκριμενου τυπου "πλοιων" 
> Εκτος βεβαια απο καποιο που περασε απο εδω και εχει σχεση με το νησι στο οποιο βρισκονται οι προαναφερθεισες καμερες...


χρησιμες αυτες οι τηλεχειριζομενες webcams....μολις ειδαμε και την αναχωριση του απο την bastia.... και στο ajaccio μπορουμε να χαζεψουμε την πασηφαρα γυρνοντας την τερμα αριστερα......

----------


## giorgos_249

*ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ (ΠΗΓΗ* *http://www.shipspotting.com**)* 
*Εκεί μπορείτε να τις βρείτε και σε καλύτερη ανάλυση , όπως επίσης να δείτε και άλλες*

**
*Και με το Mega Smeralda*
**

----------


## gasim

Σε ένα από τα τελευταία του ταξίδια στα Ενδοκυκλαδικά, φέτος το Νοέμβρη...

Aiolos Kenteris I last (2) sm.jpg

----------


## vinman

*Πέρυσι τον Σεπτέμβρη μπαίνοντας στην Ερμούπολη!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 87876

----------


## gasim

Και μια 'ασυνήθιστη' θέα του φουγάρου...

Aiolos Kenteris I last (5) sm.jpg

----------


## Nikos_V

Για να μην ξεχναμε τις παλιες καλες εποχες.......!!
Για τον MYTILENE:-D

31.jpg

----------


## MYTILENE

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε!!!Σε τέτοιο φουρτουνιασμένο πέλαγος βρίσκεται τωρα και η ΝΕΛ και ελπίζουμε να μπουνατσάρει :Razz:  :Wink: !!!

----------


## gasim

Mε το 'πρώτο' του όνομα, και με τη 'δεύτερη' του διαφήμηση.  Καλοκαίρι του 2004, αναχώρηση από τη Νάξο.

Naxos Hora Day 1 49.jpg

----------


## Nikos_V

> Mε το 'πρώτο' του όνομα, και με τη 'δεύτερη' του διαφήμηση.  Καλοκαίρι του 2004, αναχώρηση από τη Νάξο.
> 
> Naxos Hora Day 1 49.jpg


Πολυ ομορφη!!
Μπραβο,σε ευχαριστουμε!!!

----------


## gasim

...ήταν να μην πάρω φόρα.  Ευχαριστώ.

Λίγες μέρες μετά, έπεσε 'φερμπότεν' στις διαφημήσεις.  Κι έτσι το TIM μας εγκατέλειψε...

Naxos Hora Day 7 20.jpg

Αρόδου έξω από το λιμάνι της Νάξου, μέχρι την αναχώρηση.

----------


## Amorgos66

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5uGzj...eature=related

----------


## Stylianos

ε  ε  ε ερχεται..... :Wink:

----------


## Leo

> ε ε ε ερχεται.....


κιόλας? :shock:

----------


## Apostolos

Τι κριμα και έλεγα πως απαλαγήκαμε απο τα πολυέξοδα ταχύπλοα...

----------


## parianos

Το Αιολος Κεντερης 1 επιστρεφει στις ελληνικες θαλασσιες συντομα...

πηγη: περιοδικο ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗΣ στη σελιδα 118.

----------


## AGIOS GEORGIOS

Δηλαδή μπορεί και να το δούμε να ταξιδεύει και πάλι στις Δυτικές Κυκλάδες μια χαρά με το καλό να μας ξανάρθει!!!!  :Razz:

----------


## gasim

Τα δύο επιδοτούμενα ενδοκυκλαδικά της ΝΕΛ καλύπτονται σήμερα πλήρως.  Μάλιστα το Aqua Jewel ναυλώθηκε ακριβώς για να καλύψει την αναχώρηση του Ι.  Με αυτή την ιδιότητα, και με δεδομένο το ότι το Aqua Jewel θα εξακολουθήσει να είναι ναυλωμένο, δύσκολα βλέπω θέση στις Κυκλάδες για το Ι.

----------


## Apostolos

Όπως έχουμε αναφέρει ακούγετε έντονα ότι θα επιστραφεί το Aqua στον Περογιαννάκη

----------


## gnikles

> Όπως έχουμε αναφέρει ακούγετε έντονα ότι θα επιστραφεί το Aqua στον Περογιαννάκη


 Μήπως να δώσουμε στον Περογιαννάκη τον Κεντέρη και να κρατήσουμε το Aqua??? :Very Happy:  :Razz:

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Μήπως να δώσουμε στον Περογιαννάκη τον Κεντέρη και να κρατήσουμε το Aqua???


¶λλα έξοδα έχει το ένα, άλλα έξοδα έχει το άλλο..
Ο νοών νοήτο...

----------


## despo

Αν ο Περογιαννάκης εισπράττει κανονικά τα φράγκα απο την ΝΕΛ, δεν έχει κανένα λόγο να πάρει πισω το καράβι και να ψάχνεται που να το βάλει. Αλλωστε αν διαβάσετε τη συνέντευξη του Καπετάν Τάσου Τρέσου στον Εφοπλιστή, το πλοίο απο τον καιρό που μπήκε ο Θεολόγος στη γραμμή, δεν μπορούσε να σταθεί στη γραμμή.

----------


## gasim

Το θέμα είναι τι είδους συμβάσεις έχουν υπογραφεί.  Μου προξενεί απορία που το Αίολος γύρισε πίσω τόσο 'γρήγορα'.  Όταν το πήραν με τι είδους συμφωνία (σε ό,τι αφορά στη χρονική διάρκεια) υπογράφηκε?  Θα μπορούσε η γαλλική εταιρεία να το επιστρέψει όποτε θέλει?  Δεν υπάρχουν ρήτρες?  

Εδώ εμείς, οι απλοί άνθρωποι, όταν υπογράφουμε συμβόλαιο στην Cosmote με επιδότηση, ξέρουμε ότι θα είμαστε με την εταιρεία για ένα χρόνο, αλλιώς θα πληρώσουμε ΧΧΧ ¤ για να φύγουμε κατά βούληση.  Κοτζαμάν ΝΕΛ δεν έχει κάποια πρόβλεψη γι' αυτό?

----------


## Joyrider

Μιά φώτο από το εσωτερικό του AIOLOS KENTERIS 1 από Νάξο πρός Λαύριο τον Ιούλιο του 2007.

----------


## taxman

PANAGIA THALASSINH EINAI AYTO FILE

----------


## Joyrider

Πάλι λάθος έκανα 2 στα 2 χαχααχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα ΟΚ φίλε ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Apostolos

Τελικά που ειναι το πλοίο οεο?

----------


## gnikles

> Τελικά που ειναι το πλοίο οεο?


 Μήπως άλαξαν γνώμη και το κρατήσουν?(Πλάκα κάνω) :Razz:

----------


## Rocinante

> Τελικά που ειναι το πλοίο οεο?


Το NGV Liamone II αναχωρισε σημερα οπως και καθε μερα για Κορσικη στις 9:00 το πρωι. Συνηθως επιστρεφει λιγο μετα τις 21:00. Για να δουμε....





ΕΚΤΑΚΤΟ ΠΑΡΑΡΤΗΜΑ :Very Happy: 
Τελικα το πλοιο εδεσε στη Νικαια και παλι.

----------


## taxman

DEYTERA ME TRITH TO PLOIO THA BRISKETAI STO PERAMA

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Πολυ ωραια !!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Rocinante

Το σκαφος σε περιπου 1 ωρα θα φτασει στο στενο της Μεσσινα.

----------


## speedrunner

Αυτή την στιγμή το πλοίο κάνει κάποιους περίεργους κύκλους ανοικτά του Πόρου ενώ ανέπτυξε και ταχύτητα που έφτασε τα 32.2 knots

----------


## Leo

Τελικά το καράβι γύρισε πίσω όλο κόλπα και πιρουέττες, με μια Γαλλική κουλτούρα αντάξια του ονόματος του και με drapeaux Francais  :Surprised: .

Για να δούμε άμα χαλαρώσει που θα κατασταλάξει....


akII.JPG

Εγώ δεν κατάλαβα την νάυλωση, αλλαγή σημαίας? Είναι ίσως Γαλλικός κανονισμός τα επιβατηγά  που κάνουν  πλόες εσωτιρικού να έχουν σημαία Γαλλική? Δεν καταλαβαίνω τον λόγο αυτής της αλλαγής σινιάλων ονόματος και σημαίας....  Γνωρίζει κάποιος να μας ενημερώσει?

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Το πλοιο εχει ξεκινισει με ταχυτητα 30 κομβων πηγαινει για κανα δοκιμαστικο μαλλον.

----------


## f/b delfini

Με 32.2 κομβους

----------


## AegeanIslands

Αλλαγη (επαναφορα) ονοματος στο πρωτο και καλυτερο monohull που ηρθε στην Ελλαδα.
Δυσκολοι καιροι....οπως φαινεται και στη φωτο, σκαλωσια και κιμωλια !!!!! 
aeolos.jpg

----------


## Leo

Με ονόματα αλλά χωρίς σινιάλα ακόμη. Αυτή την ναύλωση δεν την κατάλαβα, αλλαγή ονόματος και σημαίας για 2-3 μήνες? Υπάρχει κάτι πίσω από τα φώτα της δημοσιότητας που δεν μάθαμε? (πώληση που δεν έκατσε ίσως?). Τόσος ντόρος για το τίποτα?

DSCN5411akI.jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

Σήμερα το πρωί ,πριν το φωτογραφήσει o φίλος μου o Leo.
IMG_2769.jpg

----------


## Ergis

δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αλλα η ναυλωση ηταν με οψιον αγορας.ισως να μην αρεσε και τοσο στους γαλλους....

----------


## giorgos_249

*Η ίσως να τους άρεσε και να πάρουν το μεγάλο Κεντέρη......*
*Παρατηρούμε πως στα σινιάλα του πλοίου λείπει η γραμμή από την τσιμινιέρα. Καλό θα ήταν να ξαναμπεί καθώς την ομορφαίνει πολύ..........*

----------


## Tsikalos

Λυπάμαι για το off topic, αλλά παρατηρώ οτι ο εργάτης βάφει σε σκαλωσιά χωρίς κράνος και έξω από το πλοίο χωρίς κάποιο μέτρο για το αν γίνει κάτι και βρεθεί στη Θάλασσα.. Μάλλον Δεν είναι ό,τι πιο επικίνδυνο κι ότι πιο πιθανό, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν είναι σύμφωνο με τους κανονισμούς.
Ίσως και να ναι πταίσμα μπροστά σε άλλα που εσείς μπορεί να έχετε αντιληφθεί στους χώρους αυτούς
Όπως και να χει θα χαρώ να δω φώτο του πλοίου στη θάλασσα με τα νέα του χρώματα...

----------


## AegeanIslands

> *Η ίσως να τους άρεσε και να πάρουν το μεγάλο Κεντέρη......*
> *Παρατηρούμε πως στα σινιάλα του πλοίου λείπει η γραμμή από την τσιμινιέρα. Καλό θα ήταν να ξαναμπεί καθώς την ομορφαίνει πολύ..........*


Εχεις Απολυτο Δικιο!

Για τη τσιμινιερα αναφερομαι

----------


## Leo

> Λυπάμαι για το off topic, αλλά παρατηρώ οτι ο εργάτης βάφει σε σκαλωσιά χωρίς κράνος και έξω από το πλοίο χωρίς κάποιο μέτρο για το αν γίνει κάτι και βρεθεί στη Θάλασσα.. Μάλλον Δεν είναι ό,τι πιο επικίνδυνο κι ότι πιο πιθανό, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν είναι σύμφωνο με τους κανονισμούς.
> Ίσως και να ναι πταίσμα μπροστά σε άλλα που εσείς μπορεί να έχετε αντιληφθεί στους χώρους αυτούς
> Όπως και να χει θα χαρώ να δω φώτο του πλοίου στη θάλασσα με τα νέα του χρώματα...


Για την αποκατάσταση της αλήθειας, ο ναύτης βάθει την τσιμινιέρα, το πλοίο έχει μια τσιμινιέρα στη μέση, άρα δεν κινδυνεύει να πέσει στην θάλασσα. Συμφωνώ θα έπρεπε να φοράει κράνος, αλλά..... Φοράει όμως ζώνη ασφαλείας και αυτό φαίνεται από το σχοινί (μεσαίο) - αέρας λέγεται στην ανυτική γλώσσα - που οδηγεί (είναι στερεωμένο) πάνω στην τσιμινιέρα. 
Δεν είναι κακό που φίλος Τσίκαλος το παρατήρησε, από τα λάθη μας μαθαίνουμε όλοι.

----------


## Tsikalos

Είδα κι εγώ το σκοινί μετά, βιάστηκα λίγο.
Η πρόληψη είναι ο,τι καλύτερο για να μπορεί αυτός  ο άνθρωπος κι οποιοσδήποτε να άποφεύγει ατυχήματα πριν γίνει το λάθος.
Έχει ενδιαφέροντα βίντεο του NAPo (βάλτε το έτσι στο Youtube) για την ασφάλεια προσωπικού. Αυτά τα βίντεο είναι από την Ευωρπαϊκή υπήρεσία για την ασφάλεια στην εργασία...
Τέλος το off-topic από μεριά μου...και με το καλό να δούμε το καράβι να διασχίζει τις θάλασσες μας.

----------


## Leo

Δεν είναι off topic, το σίδερο στην βράση κολλάει  :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Αίολος Κεντέρης Ι στις 13/10/2010στο Ν.Μ.Δ. Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους του :Wink:  :Razz: .


ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ Ι 01 13-10-2010.jpg

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ Ι 02 13-10-2010.jpg

----------


## θεοφιλος

σε ποια γραμμη θα μπει και ποτε;

----------


## Stylianos

Μάλλον ενδοκυκλαδικά φίλε...να πούμε στο μεταξύ,οτι μπήκε η τρίηρης στην τσιμινιέρα του πλοίου,οπως μπορειτε να δείτε... :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

το Αίολος Κεντέρης Ι στις 20/10/2010 στην ίδια θέση στο ΝΜΔ. 
Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Wink:  :Surprised: .

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ Ι 01 20-10-2010.jpg

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Eξαιρετικες φοτο φιλε Παντελη !!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Πλοία πάνε και έρχονται, αλλά το Αίολος Κεντέρης 1 στη θέση του. Μία κοπελιά του πληρώματος (μάλλον), φαίνετε στον αριστερό καταπέλτη πίσω απο την καρέκλα. Φωτο στις 08/11/2010 χαρισμένες σε όλους εσας :Wink:  :Razz: .

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ 1 01 08-11-2010.jpg

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ 1 02 08-11-2010.jpg

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Εξαιρετικες φοτο φιλε μου..!!  :Cool:

----------


## f/b delfini

> Πλοία πάνε και έρχονται, αλλά το Αίολος Κεντέρης 1 στη θέση του. Μία κοπελιά του πληρώματος (μάλλον), φαίνετε στον αριστερό καταπέλτη πίσω απο την καρέκλα. Φωτο στις 08/11/2010 χαρισμένες σε όλους εσας.
> 
> ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ 1 01 08-11-2010.jpg
> 
> ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ 1 02 08-11-2010.jpg


Πως μορουμε να παμε στο Ν.Δ.Μ.?

----------


## gnikles

Χαρισμένη στον MITILENE είναι απο κινητό συγνώμη για την ανάλυση!!!
N Aeolos Express.jpg

----------


## f/b delfini

> Χαρισμένη στον MITILENE είναι απο κινητό συγνώμη για την ανάλυση!!!
> N Aeolos Express.jpg


Αλλη μια τελεια φωτο, και ας ειναι απο κινιτο ειναι φαναστικη!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## giorgos_249

*15 Δεκεμβρίου περίπου ξεκινά για ενδοκυκλαδικά.........*

----------


## speedrunner

Απο την Παρασκευή 03/12 στην θέση του Aqua Jewel

----------


## mpal21

και με ταχυτητες συμβατικου να φανταστω???

----------


## chiotis

> Απο την Παρασκευή 03/12 στην θέση του Aqua Jewel


και το Aqua jewel???

----------


## speedrunner

> και το Aqua jewel???


Ετήσια και δεξαμενισμός!!!

----------


## speedrunner

> και με ταχυτητες συμβατικου να φανταστω???


Καλά και πριν πήγαινε αργά αλλα τώρα πηγαίνει πιο αργά και απο την αργοπορία πιο αργά και απο το Aqua, ΕΛΕΟΣ :Mad:  στο σημερινό πρώτο του δρομολόγιο πηγαίνει με την διαστημική ταχύτητα των 15,5 μιλίων/ώρα και έχει μαζέψει πάνω απο 1 ώρα καθυστέρηση.:evil::evil:

----------


## costaser

> Καλά και πριν πήγαινε αργά αλλα τώρα πηγαίνει πιο αργά και απο την αργοπορία πιο αργά και απο το Aqua, ΕΛΕΟΣ στο σημερινό πρώτο του δρομολόγιο πηγαίνει με την διαστημική ταχύτητα των 15,5 μιλίων/ώρα και έχει μαζέψει πάνω απο 1 ώρα καθυστέρηση.:evil::evil:


_Δυστυχώς για αυτά τα πλοία που ταξιδεύουν με αυτές τις ταχύτητες.
Νομίζω πως θα μπορούσαν να προσφέρουν πολλά περισσότερα στην ελληνική ακτοπλοοία._

----------


## karavofanatikos

> Καλά και πριν πήγαινε αργά αλλα τώρα πηγαίνει πιο αργά και απο την αργοπορία πιο αργά και απο το Aqua, ΕΛΕΟΣ στο σημερινό πρώτο του δρομολόγιο πηγαίνει με την διαστημική ταχύτητα των 15,5 μιλίων/ώρα και έχει μαζέψει πάνω απο 1 ώρα καθυστέρηση.:evil::evil:


Αχ και να ήταν ενεργά τα πλοία του Αγούδημου! Θα έβγαζαν το άχτι τους!!:grin:

----------


## apollo_express

Με αυτές τις ταχύτητες θα γινόταν και αυτό που λέει το παρακάτω video!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jO0JONGdmEM

----------


## speedrunner

> Με αυτές τις ταχύτητες θα γινόταν και αυτό που λέει το παρακάτω video!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jO0JONGdmEM



Λες να διαμαρτυρηθεί ο Κεντέρης ότι ρεζιλεύουν το όνομά του:grin::grin::grin:

----------


## karavofanatikos

Γιατί να διαμαρτυρηθεί?  Αν αφαιρέσεις τις ντόπες, μια χαρά τον αντιπροσωπεύει το πλοίο στην ταχύτητα!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

> Γιατί να διαμαρτυρηθεί? Αν αφαιρέσεις τις ντόπες, μια χαρά τον αντιπροσωπεύει το πλοίο στην ταχύτητα!!


Η ταχύτητα του Κεντέρη ήταν μοναδική, όμως τα ταξίδια που τώρα κάνει με 17/18 μίλα δεν είναι τχύτητα Κεντέρηδων, παρόλα αυτά διατηρούν το κίτρινο χρώμα (ταχύπλοου στο ais/marine trafic) ενώ πλοία hignspeed. Όμως τα γρήγορα μεγάλα Blue Star, τα Superfast, τα Champion/Spirit, τα παλάτια (με ενιότε πάνω από 30 κόμβους) είναι μπλε. Αλήθεια ο όρος highspeed που αρχίζει και που τελειώνει? Είναι κάποιος γνώστης να μας ενημερώσει?

----------


## giorgos_249

*Κανονικά πιστεύω θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει παγκόσμια καθιέρωση (δεν ξέρω πως αλλιώς λέγεται) για τον όρο "ταχύπλοο" . Κάτι σαν την πίτσα ναπολιτάνα, δηλ που μια πίτσα μπορεί να χρησιμοποιεί τον όρο ναπολιτάνα αν και μόνο αν είναι φτιαγμένη με κάποιο συγκεκριμένο τρόπο και έχει κάποιες συγκεκριμένες δοσολογίες συγκεκριμένων υλικών.......(δεν ξέρω πιο πολλά , ρωτήστε κάποιον που ξέρει από μαγειρική.....)*

*Έτσι και εδώ ένα πλοίο να μπορεί να χαρακτηρίζεται ταχύπλοο και να κόβει εισιτήριο ταχυπλόου αν και μόνο αν ταξιδεύει με μέση ταχύτητα πάνω από .......... κόμβους. Αν δεν πληρεί αυτή την προυπόθεση και διαφημίζεται ως ταχύπλοο και κόβει εισιτήριο ταχυπλόου να υπάρχουν νομικές κυρώσεις. Έτσι δεν θα υπήρχε και η απάτη του να πληρώνεις εισιτήριο ταχυπλόου για...22-26 κόμβους.... (γενικά μιλάω)*

----------


## ιθακη

> *Κανονικά πιστεύω θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει παγκόσμια καθιέρωση (δεν ξέρω πως αλλιώς λέγεται) για τον όρο "ταχύπλοο" . Κάτι σαν την πίτσα ναπολιτάνα, δηλ που μια πίτσα μπορεί να χρησιμοποιεί τον όρο ναπολιτάνα αν και μόνο αν είναι φτιαγμένη με κάποιο συγκεκριμένο τρόπο και έχει κάποιες συγκεκριμένες δοσολογίες συγκεκριμένων υλικών.......(δεν ξέρω πιο πολλά , ρωτήστε κάποιον που ξέρει από μαγειρική.....)*
> 
> *Έτσι και εδώ ένα πλοίο να μπορεί να χαρακτηρίζεται ταχύπλοο και να κόβει εισιτήριο ταχυπλόου αν και μόνο αν ταξιδεύει με μέση ταχύτητα πάνω από .......... κόμβους. Αν δεν πληρεί αυτή την προυπόθεση και διαφημίζεται ως ταχύπλοο και κόβει εισιτήριο ταχυπλόου να υπάρχουν νομικές κυρώσεις. Έτσι δεν θα υπήρχε και η απάτη του να πληρώνεις εισιτήριο ταχυπλόου για...22-26 κόμβους.... (γενικά μιλάω)*


επειδη τελικα ολοι κρυβουμε μεσα μας εναν master chef,η περιφημη πιτσα ναπολιτανα Γιωργαρε ειναι η πιτσα που στην γεμιση εχει πελτε ντοματας,μοτσαρελα σε κυβους (σε αναλογια 2:1 ντοματα-μοτσαρελα...),ριγανι και ελαιολαδο...ενω για την ζυμη εχει 500 gr αλευρη,40 gr μαγια μπιρας,300ml νερο,*6 κουταλιες λαδι* και αλατι...ενω πολυ λενε οτι παραδοσιακα σερβιρετε πανω σε ενα κομματι χαρτονι με ενα κοματι λαδοκολας.... :Cool: 
ααααχχχ τι μου φυμησες τωρα και ειμαι και σε αυστηρη διαιτα...
sorry για το offtopic

----------


## costaser

> επειδη τελικα ολοι κρυβουμε μεσα μας εναν master chef,η περιφημη πιτσα ναπολιτανα Γιωργαρε ειναι η πιτσα που στην γεμιση εχει πελτε ντοματας,μοτσαρελα σε κυβους (σε αναλογια 2:1 ντοματα-μοτσαρελα...),ριγανι και ελαιολαδο...ενω για την ζυμη εχει 500 gr αλευρη,40 gr μαγια μπιρας,300ml νερο,*6 κουταλιες λαδι* και αλατι...ενω πολυ λενε οτι παραδοσιακα σερβιρετε πανω σε ενα κομματι χαρτονι με ενα κοματι λαδοκολας....
> ααααχχχ τι μου φυμησες τωρα και ειμαι και σε αυστηρη διαιτα...
> sorry για το offtopic


Ναι πρώτα μας τρελένεις με τις πίτσες και μετά ζητάς συγνώμη.
Για να επανορθώσεις πρέπει να φέρεις _4_ πίτσες.  :Very Happy:

----------


## ιθακη

> Ναι πρώτα μας τρελένεις με τις πίτσες και μετά ζητάς συγνώμη.
> Για να επανορθώσεις πρέπει να φέρεις _4_ πίτσες.


οποιος ερθει να με βοηθησει σε μια "αποστολη" φωτογραφησεις μεσοβδομαδα την κερδιζει την 4αδα....:lol::lol::lol:

----------


## Leo

Να μην συνεχίσω κι εγώ έτσι? Ταχύτητα ορίου ζητήσαμε να χαρακτιρίσουμε ένα ταχύπλοο και ένα συμβατικό...  :Very Happy: . Προχωρούμε στο θέμα του πλοίου τώρα ή της κουβέντας που ανοίχτηκε (ιχι της πίτσας). Αν πάρει έκταση θα την πάμε σε νέο θέμα/ενοτητα (πεινασμένος ξύπνησες ιθάκη  :Razz: ).

----------


## costaser

> οποιος ερθει να με βοηθησει σε μια "αποστολη" φωτογραφησεις μεσοβδομαδα την κερδιζει την 4αδα....:lol::lol::lol:


*Τι ακριβώς περιλαμβάνει η αποστολή; Πεινάω πολύ.* :grin:

----------


## pantelis2009

> οποιος ερθει να με βοηθησει σε μια "αποστολη" φωτογραφησεις μεσοβδομαδα την κερδιζει την 4αδα....:lol::lol::lol:


Για που φίλε Ιθάκη????? *Για στείλε Π.Μ* :Wink:  αν και γω είμαι λιγόφαγος, φαίνετε άλλωστε, όσοι με γνωρίζετε.

----------


## MARGARITIS24

> Η ταχύτητα του Κεντέρη ήταν μοναδική, όμως τα ταξίδια που τώρα κάνει με 17/18 μίλα δεν είναι τχύτητα Κεντέρηδων, παρόλα αυτά διατηρούν το κίτρινο χρώμα (ταχύπλοου στο ais/marine trafic) ενώ πλοία hignspeed. Όμως τα γρήγορα μεγάλα Blue Star, τα Superfast, τα Champion/Spirit, τα παλάτια (με ενιότε πάνω από 30 κόμβους) είναι μπλε. Αλήθεια ο όρος highspeed που αρχίζει και που τελειώνει? Είναι κάποιος γνώστης να μας ενημερώσει?


απλα εχει να κανει με να μαθηματικο τυπο που περιλαμβανει την ταχυτητα το εκτοπισμα κ το κοχ του πλοιου κ κατι αλλο που θυμαμαι τωρα...

----------


## zozef

Καλησπερα σε ολη την παρεα.
gigi 001NA.jpg

----------


## giorgos_249

*ΝΜΔ:*
IMGP0178.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας το δούμε στο ΝΜΔ στις 13/01/2011. Χαρισμένη σε giorgos_249, nkr, zozef, costaser, Ιθάκη και όλους τους φίλους του.

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ Ι 01 .jpg

----------


## Κωστάκης

Το πλοίο στον Ν.Μ.Δ. στις 16/1/2011.

----------


## ayfa74

[Πληροφορίες θέλουν το ταχύπλοο φέτος, να πραγματοποιεί δρομολόγια μεταξύ Ελλάδας και Ιταλίας, χωρίς ακόμα αυτό να είναι οριστικό.]η νελ αντεπιτίθεται και αυτό είναι μονο η αρχή

----------


## BULKERMAN

Το πλοίο μας εκπλήσει ευχάριστα στα δοκιμαστικά!!Αμάν πια με τη ΝΕΛ!!Τόσο καιρό στα ενδοκυκλαδικά μπούκωσε στα 16-17 μίλια και σήμερα έπιασε σύμφωνα με το AIS 50.7 kn!!!!! :Very Happy:    Κάτι τέτοια λαθάκια προσφέρουν άφθονο γέλιο!!!

----------


## sotiris83

τι επιασε????μηπωσ εβγαλε φτερα και πεταξε κιολασ???

----------


## BULKERMAN

> τι επιασε????μηπωσ εβγαλε φτερα και πεταξε κιολασ???



Ξαναδιάβασε τι έγραψα...Την τελευταία πρόταση μάλλον δεν την κοίταξες καν...

----------


## speedrunner

Μετά τα 50,7 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  το επόμενο στίγμα του πλοίου είναι στον προλιμένα!!!

----------


## giorgos_249

*Προφανως τα 5 εγιναν 50....... μικροδιαφορες τωρα.........8)*

----------


## nim

μπορει  να μπει στα δρομολογια της Σαμου-Ικαριας?

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ Ι στις 18-03-2011 στο ΝΜΔ.
Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Razz: 


ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ Ι 01 .jpg

----------


## speedrunner

Ανακοινώθηκαν τα δρομολόγια του ταχυπλόου για την γραμμή Πειραιάς - Μύκονος - Εύδηλος - Βαθύ απο 28/06 εως 01/09 (ξανά που είναι η τετράμηνη δρομολόγηση???)

http://www.nel.gr/routes/dromologia/...los-vathy.html

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_To  ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ στο λιμανι της Τηνου τον Ιουλιο του 2000

_Aeolos Express Tinos 2000.jpg

----------


## Aquaman

Το 2009 στο λιμανι του Λαυριου.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ Ι όταν ο φακός μου το συνέλαβε στις 23-06-2011, δεμένο στην παγόδα. Τώρα εδώ και καιρό είναι δεμένο στα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνος. 

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ Ι 01 .jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ   αποπλους απο το λιμανι της Τηνου το καλοκαιρι του 2000

_Aeolos Express Tinos 2000.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Απο τις φώτο του καιρού της δόξας σε μια χθεσινή φώτο στην κατάσταση απελπισίας 

AEOLOS EXPRESS.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ ΑΙΟΛΟΣ  ΕΞΠΡΕΣ_ _καταπλους στο λιμανι της Τηνου το καλοκαιρι του 2000   

_ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ όταν στις 23-06-2011 ήταν δεμένος στην Παγόδα. 

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ 05 23-06-2011.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ καταπλους στο λιμανι της Τηνου το καλοκαιρι του 2004

_leandros.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ωραια φωτο φιλε ΤSS APOLLON.Αν και το βαπορι ειναι συνχρονο και η φωτο 10 ετων ειναι σιγουρα νοσταλγικη γιατι πολυ αμφιβαλω αν θα ξαναδουμε τον αιολο να ταξιδευει στο Αιγαιο

----------


## fredy13

Ετος κατασκευης,συμφωνα με το marinetraffic,ειναι το 2000.Ειναι ενα πλοιο το οποιο μεχρι πριν 3 χρονια,αν δεν κανω λαθος,ηταν ενεργο.Ουτε παλιο συνεπως ειναι,ουτε ομως δουλευει.Επειδη δεν γνωριζω γενικα απο μηχανικα θεματα,ποσω μαλλον ενος πλοιου,θα ηθελα καποιος που γνωριζει να μου κανει μια εκτιμηση κατα ποσο ενα πλοιο(το συγκεκριμενο σε αυτη την περιπτωση) με τοσο μακροχρονιο παροπλισμο,θα μπορουσε να ξαναταξιδεψει.Ποιοι ειναι οι παραγοντες που μπορουν να το βγαλουν "τελειως" αχρηστο;

----------


## ΒΑΓΓΕΛΗΣ ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΙΟΥ

ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΒΡΙΣΚΕΤΑΙ ΣΕ ΚΑΘΕΣΤΟΣ ΚΑΤΑΣΧΕΣΗΣ Η ΑΠΛΑ ΤΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΒΑΛΕΙ 
 ΠΩΛΗΤΗΡΙΟ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ ΔΕΝ ΑΝΤΑΠΟΚΡΙΝΕΤΑΙ?

----------


## tolaras

Κάτι ακούστηκε, ότι η ΝΕΛ εισέρχεται ξανά δυναμικά στα δρομολόγια προς Μυτιλήνη, με τον Αίολο. Σύμφωνα με αίτημα της η ΝΕΛ, σκοπεύει να εκτελεί δρομολόγια το καλοκαίρι από Ραρήνα απευθείας προς Μυτιλήνη. Δεν έχει παρθεί ακόμα καμία απόφαση από το Υπουργείο... Ελπίζω, να γίνει δεκτό το αίτημα της.

----------


## gpap2006

Μούφα αίτημα , μούφα δημοσιεύματα, γενικά μην ασχολείστε καν με πεθαμένους...

----------


## nautaki

μακαρι να ξαναταξιδευε :Worked Till 5am: 
Kαποτε...
NGV_LIAMONE_II.jpg

----------


## tolaras

Φίλε nautaki, λέγεται επίσημα πια, πως το Αίολος Κεντέρις Ι, θα εκτελεί το δρομολόγιο ΡΑΦΗΝΑ-ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ
Έψαξα και βρήκα και ένα link...
http://www.lesvosnews.net/articles/n...ref_map=%5B%5D

Ελπίζω μονάχα να μην το ακυρώσουν τελευταία στιγμή...

----------


## gpap2006

Πιθανότερο είναι να δύσει ο ήλιος στην ανατολή...

----------


## tolaras

Ενα απο τα αγαπημενα μου καραβια, για τις τοσες αναμνησεις που εχω... Το πετυχα, στη Συρο, ενα καλοκαιρινο απογευμα του 2009, να ξεκουραζεται για το επομενο του ταξιδι και ενστικτωδως σηκωσα την φωτογραφικη μου μηχανη και το απαθανατησα... Πως το φερε η μοιρα και ενω αλλα πιο παλια σκαρια οργωνουν ακομα τις θαλασσες, αυτο μαζι με τα δυο του αδερφια, σαπιζουν σε ενα μολο τωρα. Ευχομαι, να ξαναδω αυτο το πλοιο, να σκιζει τα νερα του Αιγαιου...

DSCI0065.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Τα P/K Μεγαλόχαρη VI & X σήμερα μετακίνησαν όπως φαίνεται και στη φωτο το Αίολος Κεντέρης Ι και το πήγαν ανάμεσα στο Έλλη Τ και το Εμπεδοκλής.
Το λόγο ακόμη δεν τον ξέρω αλλά αύριο που θα πάω από κει ....κάτι μπορεί να μάθω. 
Για να δούμε τώρα τα ....παπαγαλάκια πως θα διορθώσουν αυτό που έγραψαν?????? Ποιο πουλάκι θα τους το σφυρίξει?????? Το Nautilia.gr .......βεβαίως - βεβαίως.

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ-ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ-Ι-23-12-02-2016.jpg

----------


## leo85

Για να δούμε θα μάθουμε τίποτα ???????.

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως βλέπουμε σε σημερινή φωτο τελικά το ξανά γύρισαν στη θέση του. Όπως έγραψα ήθελαν να το βάλουν ανάμεσα Έλλη Τ και Εμπεδοκλή, έβγαλαν το δελφίνι Όλυμπος όπως βλέπουμε εδώ, αλλά και πάλι δεν το χωρούσε γιατί υπάρχει το βυθισμένο .....πλέον ξύλινο ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ με Ν.Κ 335 που βλέπουμε στο ποστ 113 εδώ. Η μεταφορά πήγε να γίνει γιατί περιμένουν κάποια άλλα πλοία...... μάλλον φορτηγά για δουλειές. Ίδωμεν.

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ-ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ-Ι-26-13-02-2016.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Σήμερα το Αίολος Κεντέρης Ι άλλαξε θέση και πήγε όπως είχαμε γράψει και πιο πριν ανάμεσα στο Έλλη Τ και το Εμπεδοκλής. Νά και η απόδειξη. 

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ-ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ-Ι-27-18-02-2016.jpg

----------


## despo

Μπορεί να αλλάζει συνέχεια θέσεις, αλλά το ζήτημα είναι οτι κοντεύει 5 χρόνια σε πλήρη ακινησία...

----------


## pantelis2009

Δεν βλέπω με αυτά να γίνεται πλέον ....κάτι,(μακάρι να βγω ψεύτης) απλά περιμένουν την ώρα......που η τράπεζα θα τα στείλει για scrap.

----------


## Cpt Βαγγελης

Καλημέρα! Το πλοίο έχει ξεχαστεί από πολλούς αλλά έχω κάποιες απορίες τεχνικής φύσεως για αυτό. Συγκεκριμένα ποιά ήταν η υπηρεσιακή του ταχύτητα και με ποιά κατανάλωση καυσίμου επιτυγχανοταν αυτή? Ποιές οι διαφορές με τον ΑΙΟΛΟ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗ 2 σε ταχύτητα και καταναλώσεις δεδομένου οτι ο ένας έχει 3 ενώ ο άλλος 4 κύριες μηχανές αλλά υπάρχει και η διαφορά μήκους...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Καλημέρα! Το πλοίο έχει ξεχαστεί από πολλούς αλλά έχω κάποιες απορίες τεχνικής φύσεως για αυτό. Συγκεκριμένα ποιά ήταν η υπηρεσιακή του ταχύτητα και με ποιά κατανάλωση καυσίμου επιτυγχανοταν αυτή? Ποιές οι διαφορές με τον ΑΙΟΛΟ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗ 2 σε ταχύτητα και καταναλώσεις δεδομένου οτι ο ένας έχει 3 ενώ ο άλλος 4 κύριες μηχανές αλλά υπάρχει και η διαφορά μήκους...


Ο ΑΚ1 με 35 κ. καίει 144 τόνους το 24ωρο.

----------


## pantelis2009

*Στο σφυρί το «Αίολος Κεντέρης 1» μόλις για 5.500 ευρώ!!!*Στις 25 Ιανουαρίου πρόκειται να βγει σε πλειστηριασμό το «Αίολος Κεντέρης 1» της ΝΕΛ για 5.500 ευρώ σύμφωνα με το σχετικό δελτίο πλειστηριασμός. Η τιμή πρώτης προσφοράς για το πλοίο ανέρχεται στα 4 εκατ. ευρώ. Το πιθανότερο είναι πως δημοπρασία δεν θα πραγματοποιηθεί καθώς πρόκειται για πολύ μικρό ποσό. Ωστόσο το ότι μια τόσο μικρή οφειλή οδηγεί πλοία της ΝΕΛ σε πλειστηριασμό δείχνουν την κατάσταση της εταιρείας. Αναλυτικό ρεπορτάζ για τις εξελίξεις στην ΝΕΛ στο αυριανό φύλλο του «Ε».
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## pantelis2009

*Στις 10 Ιανουαρίου σε ηλεκτρονικό πλειστηριασμό το «Αίολος Κεντέρης Ι»*Μετά από ασφαλιστικά μέτρα που κατέθεσε η πλευρά της ΝΕΛ στις 29 Νοεμβρίου στο Μονομελές Πρωτοδικείο Πειραιά, η αρχική ημερομηνία πλειστηριασμού, που αρχικά είχε οριστεί η 6 Δεκεμβρίου, άλλαξε για την Τετάρτη 10 Ιανουαρίου, ενώ και η αξία του πλοίου που περιγράφεται στην κατασχετήρια έκθεση, ορίστηκε στο ποσό των 6,5 εκατ. ευρώ, από τα 4,5 εκατομμύρια ευρώ που ήταν μέχρι σήμερα.

Στις 10 Ιανουαρίου αναμένεται να βγει σε *ηλεκτρονικό* *πλειστηριασμό*το πλοίο «Αίολος Κεντέρης Ι».
Μετά από ασφαλιστικά μέτρα που κατέθεσε η πλευρά της ΝΕΛ στις 29 Νοεμβρίου στο *Μονομελές Πρωτοδικείο Πειραιά*, η αρχική ημερομηνία *πλειστηριασμού*, που αρχικά είχε οριστεί η 6 Δεκεμβρίου, άλλαξε για την Τετάρτη 10 Ιανουαρίου, ενώ και η αξία του πλοίου που περιγράφεται στην *κατασχετήρια έκθεση*, ορίστηκε στο ποσό των 6,5 εκατ. ευρώ, από τα 4,5 εκατομμύρια ευρώ που ήταν μέχρι σήμερα.
Η αναγκαστική κατάσχεση με επισπεύδουσα την *Τράπεζα Πειραιώς*, επιβλήθηκε στο χώρο του ναυπηγείου «SALAMIS SHIPYARDS S.A.» στα *Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνας* όπου βρισκόταν αγκυροβολημένο το *ανωτέρω πλοίο*, πενήντα μέτρα έμπροσθεν της προβλήτας του ναυπηγείου, ανάμεσα σε δύο άλλα παροπλισμένα επιβατηγά πλοία.
Το ανωτέρω κατασχεθέν πλοίο ναυπηγήθηκε στη Γαλλία στο *ναυπηγείο CANTIER NAVAL ALSTOM το 2000*. Οι *τέσσερις μηχανές* του έχουν συνολική *ιπποδύναμη 32.400 KW*, η ολική του *χωρητικότητα ανέρχεται σε 6.177 κόρους*, η *καθαρή του χωρητικότητα σε 1.853 κόρους*, το μήκος του σε 105 μέτρα και το πλάτος του σε 15,70 μέτρα. Το υλικό κατασκευής είναι χάλυβας και αλουμίνιο.
Το πλοίο από τότε που *ναυπηγήθηκε*, αξιοποιήθηκε σε γραμμές της *ελληνικής ακτοπλοΐας* και στη συνέχεια στη *γραμμή Πάτρα - Ιταλία*. Είναι δε παροπλισμένο, πάνω από επτά συναπτά έτη. Κατά την επιθεώρησή του στις 27 Οκτωβρίου 2016, διαπιστώθηκε ότι τα πιστοποιητικά του νηογνώμονα είχαν λήξει δεδομένου του μεγάλου χρόνου παροπλισμού του, *χρειαζόταν ειδική επιθεώρηση (Special Survey)* στο *πλαίσιο δεξαμενισμού* του και ότι γίνονταν μόνο οι απαραίτητες ετήσιες επιθεωρήσεις από το νηογνώμονα Bureau Veritas για πλοία που *βρίσκονται σε παροπλισμό* .
Σύμφωνα με το *ναυτιλιακό και τεχνικό τμήμα της ΝΕΛ*, το κόστος συντήρησης του ανωτέρω πλοίου τον Οκτώβριο του 2017, ανέρχεται σε 1.011.040 ευρώ.
Η* πλευρά της ΝΕΛ* υποστήριξε ότι το πλοίο παροπλίστηκε λόγω της *ακριβής τιμής των καυσίμων* και πως τώρα μπορεί να αξιοποιηθεί. Η εταιρεία εκτιμά τη σημερινή αξία του ταχυπλόου στα 15 εκατομμύρια ευρώ και υποστήριξε ότι είναι οικονομικό στην *κατανάλωση καυσίμων*, καθώς και ότι έχει διάρκεια ζωής 30 χρόνια.
Ο *εκπρόσωπος της Τράπεζας Πειραιώς* από την πλευρά του, κατέθεσε ότι είναι μεγάλο μειονέκτημα του πλοίου το γεγονός ότι είναι παροπλισμένο επί επτά συναπτά έτη, ότι οι τέσσερις μηχανές δεν κινήθηκαν και ότι απαιτείται το ποσό των 750.000 ευρώ για τη συντήρηση κάθε μηχανής, δηλαδή το ποσό των 3.000.000 ευρώ μονάχα για τις *μηχανές*. Πρόσθεσε δε,ότι το *κατασχεμένο πλοίο*, αν δεν ήταν παροπλισμένο, θα μπορούσε να πωληθεί *10.000.000- 11.000.000 ευρώ*, πλην όμως η αξία του είναι χαμηλή λόγω του παροπλισμού του, και ανέρχεται στο ποσό των 4.500.000 ευρώ.
Σύμφωνα με το από *22 Νοεμβρίου 2017 Letter of Intent* που προσκόμισε εκπρόσωπος της ΝΕΛ, υπάρχει αγοραστικό ενδιαφέρον για το ανωτέρω πλοίο έναντι του τιμήματος των 16.500.000 ευρώ από *την Meditteranean Shipping Enterprises SA*. Δεδομένων όλων των ανωτέρω, το δικαστήριο αποφάσισε ότι η αξία του πλοίου ανέρχεται στο ποσό των 6,5 εκατ. ευρώ και όρισε ως τιμή της πρώτης προσφοράς το ίδιο ποσό, όπως επίσης και νέα ημέρα πλειστηριασμού την Τετάρτη 10 Ιανουαρίου 2018.

*TAGS*
ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ ΣΑΛΑΜΙΝΑ ΤΡΑΠΕΖΑ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΩΣ ΠΛΕΙΣΤΗΡΙΑΣΜΟΣ




*ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΔΙΚΤΥΟ*Ο αναπαυτικός καναπές και οι... βλαμμένοι - Τσακωθείτε για Χολτσχάουζερ, Μασούντ, Ρότσα!Διαβήτης - Τι γίνεται με τις αυξομειώσεις του σακχάρουΜήπως είστε αλλεργικοί στο χριστουγεννιάτικο δέντρο σας;

----------


## seajets

Σήμερα ήταν να γίνει ο πλειστηριασμός του πλοίου, και αν λάβουμε υπ' όψη το πάρακάτω site, μάλλον έγινε.

https://www.eauction.gr/Auction/Details/941

----------


## threshtox

> Σήμερα ήταν να γίνει ο πλειστηριασμός του πλοίου, και αν λάβουμε υπ' όψη το πάρακάτω site, μάλλον έγινε.
> 
> https://www.eauction.gr/Auction/Details/941


Xωρίς αποτέλεσμα, πάντως..

----------


## pantelis2009

Το *Αίολος Κεντέρης Ι* μετά από σχεδόν 8 χρόνια παροπλισμού παραμένει στο *ναυπηγείο Κόρου* στα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνας. ¶ραγε υπάρχει περίπτωση να το ξαναδούμε να δουλεύει ή θα πάει για scrap στην Aliaga??

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ-ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ-Ι-01-23-06-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Πολλά πλοία ήρθαν και έφυγαν δίπλα από το* Αίολος Κεντέρης Ι* που βρίσκεται εδώ και *8 χρόνια στο ναυπηγείο Κόρου στα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνας,* αλλά ....αυτό μένει ακίνητο στη θέση του. Για να δούμε ποια θα είναι τελικά η μοίρα του???

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ-ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ-Ι-28-04-09-2019.jpg

----------


## ancd

Ένα από τα καλύτερα monohull ταχύπλοα που έχουν περάσει από την Ελλάδα! Κρίμα γιατί έπεσε σε λάθος διαχειριστές και δεν το αξιοποίησαν σωστά!

----------


## Amorgos66

...υπάρχει ζωή...!!...το ποσό που αναφέρεται αποκλείεται να ισχύει...
https://cyclades24.gr/2019/11/epistr...ia-to-agorase/

----------


## gioros

Μάλλον εχουν κανει λαθος στα μηδενικά.Δεν νομίζω οτι το πήραν 20 ποιο λογικό ειναι τα 2

----------


## Blitz-X

Για να μην πούμε 200.000. Πάντως η συλλογή... κουρελιών της ΝΕΛ συνεχίζεται. Για να δούμε που το πάνε...

*​ΜΦΧ*

----------


## gioros

> Για να μην πούμε 200.000. Πάντως η συλλογή... κουρελιών της ΝΕΛ συνεχίζεται. Για να δούμε που το πάνε...
> 
> *β€‹ΜΦΧ*


Χωρίς να είμαι ειδικός και χωρίς να εχω κάποια παραπάνω ενημέρωση ,με βάζουν σε σκέψεις οι κινήσεις της σηγκεκρημενης εταιρίας .Ας δούμε την εξέλιξη.Να πω οτι η αύξηση στο μετοχικό κεφαλαίο που ζητήθηκε απο την ΓΣ  πριν λίγο καιρό μάλλον δεν είναι τυχαία

----------


## Ellinis

τα γράψαμε και στο θέμα του ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ... χωρίς να έχω αποδείξεις, εδώ όλα δείχνουν οτι γίνεται ανακύκλωση τραπεζικών χρεών, κοινώς σπρώχνουν τον κουβά μπροστά...

----------


## 2ND OFF

Πάλι σε πλειστηριασμό το ταχύπλοο .... άραγε οταν το αγόρασε η ΑΝΕ Νότου τον περασμένο νοέμβριο είχε ξεμπερδέψει με τα χρέη που είχαν συσσωρευτεί τόσα χρόνια ?? Πάντως κρίμα να αναστένονται ρημάδια και ρημάδια και αυτό να σαπίζει...

----------

